# February 2014 2WW



## Sharry

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 28th February 2014 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
Wibble-wobble , FET , 1st Feb , 
AndLou , DIUI , 2nd Feb , 
RaMaher , ICSI , 2nd Feb , 
Lyzrock , , 3rd Feb , 
RubyRach , ICSI , 3rd Feb , 
PoppyDoc , FET , 3rd Feb , 
gwendolyn37 , IVF , 4th Feb , 
Mrsbp , ICSI , 5th Feb , 
Limeygirl , IVF , 10th Feb , 
SantaMaria , FET , 10th Feb , 
Fayebeline , IVF , 12th Feb , 
Marilu , FET , 12th Feb , 
Gemma1512 , IVF , 12th Feb , 
Rach9520 , DIUI , 13th Feb , 
MJ1981 , IUI , 14th Feb , 
Nurse_natty , Clomid , 14th Feb , 
Benemma , IVF , 14th Feb , 
Jm8485 , IUI , 14th Feb , 
ssltw , AI , 14th Feb , 
Seabob , ICSI , 14th Feb , 
Bekiboo13 , ICSI , 14th Feb , 
Willow100 , IVF , 15th Feb , 
Bethlehem , IVF , 15th Feb , 
Mima14 , ICSI , 17th Feb , 
Pinky36 , ICSI , 19th Feb , 
Pegunia79 , ICSI , 19th Feb , 
Francesca22 , ICSI , 19th Feb , 
Rhiballs , ICSI , 19th Feb , 
Barlume , ICSI , 19th Feb , 
18chilli , , 21st Feb , 
Janey waney , , 22nd Feb , 
Cclear37 , IVF , 22nd Feb , 
Suzyr , IVF , 22nd Feb , 
Lizzie79 , IVF , 23rd Feb , 
Mirror , ICSI , 23rd Feb , 
Debbie123456 , IVF , 26th Feb , 
Elliana , IVF , 26th Feb , 
TrionaT , ICSI , 26th Feb , 
AlexTTC , FET , 27th Feb , 
Tra1975 , ICSI , 28th Feb , 
Katieleigh07 , ICSI , 28th Feb , 
Madamecissy , AI , 28th Feb , 
Petal1 , IVF , 28th Feb , 
Mamafaith , FET , 28th Feb , 
Fingers&toesXd , IVF , 28th Feb , 
AndLou , DIUI , 28th Feb , 
Bishy , IVF , 28th Feb , 
Sunny spells , , , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know.

Sharry xx​


----------



## wibble-wobble

My clinic gave me 1st Feb as my otd but as this thread wasn't set up when I had my transfer I decided I'd test 31st instead ( or more like the from the 28th) technically all my waiting is in January but I  might jump between the Jan and Feb  2ww if a few ladies join with the same otd. 

I need a few more ff's to go crazy with


----------



## AK2014

Hiya Sharry and wibble.
I am going through the wait and my otd is 3rd Feb. I went through the ARGC boot camp and my ec was on Sunday, have put back 3 day 3 embryos hoping at least one will stick! What I wanted to say was even though the stimulation phase was tough I am finding the 2ww much harder as one can endure physical hardship but the mind is a cruel asset as you can't control it!  I have even gone back to work to keep me from worrying about it but it's so hard!  :-( also ok this sounds stupid but after et I had some discharge (tmi) and got scared all my embryos popped out! Stupid worry I know :-( any words of advice? Thanks xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Discharge is normal, you have it on most cycle days only sometimes its more noticeable than others.

I'm sure your embies will be just fine


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Please can I be added *Sharry*. 
Test day is 02/02, we've done diui with clomid. 
Best of luck *wibble and SF007*, I've been on the January thread as this wasn't open. I'll probably end up testing in January too.


----------



## wibble-wobble

Its the same for me AndLou figured I'll post on this thread too, its not that busy at the moment tho so no one to share symptoms with good luck with your cycle


----------



## lamb38

Hello there ladies   I had a single embie transferred yesterday and will be testing on the 4th Feb (yeh right...   ) 

This is our first go with IVF and I'm preparing myself for the worst but trying to stay positive. Not that easy to be honest!  

I'm still a bit tender from the EC the other day and yesterdays epic transfer (it took a while and hurt a bit because I had a u-bend that the catheter struggled to go round! Wasn't expecting that!) 

I'm sure this thread will pick up now we're getting later into Jan. 

Hope you're all feeling well!  

xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Hi Lamb welcome to the 2ww madness    its so hard to stay level headed and tell yourself your prepared whatever the outcome. I think that's probably the bit you drive yourself crazy with the most.

Hope you start to feel better after ec soon. I still remember the weird sensations of feeling my internal organs colliding with my ovaries when I needed to pee/had a pee wasn't the nicest of feelings   

Is it nearly February yet? Feels like I've been on this 2ww forever and its only day 3!!!! I need a sign that something is going on inside me and my embie is doing its thing. When I become ruler of the universe ( you never know it could happen   ) I'm changing a few things...

1. There will be no more false hope.... If AF is late that means you are definitely pregnant
2. Symptoms of AF and early pregnancy will no longer be the same.... I mean who made that one up?
3. When fertile people come out with some of their clangers a lightening bolt will strike them, even if they are the inside.
4. All the conflicting advice on what to do/not to do will disappear, instead just one manual will exist.
5. At a follow up a consultant will have all the answers  ' it's just bad luck' will never ever be mentioned. That doesn't tell you anything, its bad luck that my lottery numbers don't come up but at least you know the reason behind it

Tbc


----------



## emz2402

Hi, I don't have my FET until Monday then I start my two week wait as long as they thaw ok   But I just wanted to say how much your post wibble-wobble made me smile, thank you!! xxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

I think I just have way too much time on my hands Emz    Good luck for the thaw on Monday


----------



## PoppyDoc

Hi Sharry,

Please can you add me? FET today, frozen embies after hyperstimulation, one fair to good blast and one early blast replaced. OTD 3rd February.

Hang in there all! I'm so glad I didn't have to go through EC for this one. I had two ovaries the size of grapefruit and was as constipated as @&£! cos there just wasn't room for anything else in my belly...

Wibble, I love your list!

Poppy


----------



## lamb38

*Wibble* that made me laugh my head off! Thank YOU for that.

Hi *Poppy*, I know what you mean about grapefruit ovaries.. I had no idea they stayed big for this long!

Hello to *AndLou* and *SF007*

And goodluck on Monday *emz*!

*How are you all feeling today?*

*AFM* Well, I was getting all up myself at how cool I was being about this 2ww... then i realised I'd just spent two hours looking at pictures of what day 6 embies look like, only got 3 hours sleep last night and I grumped OH so often today that he's disapeared off out for the afternoon to work! Oops..


----------



## PoppyDoc

I didn't bend properly in the middle for ages after EC...

I'm trying to put it out of my head and get on with life but it's so difficult! A bit of pinkish discharge this morning when I had a poo (sorry if TMI) so hope that's normal and not a harbinger of something bad as I bled significantly on day 5 after transfer last time.

Tying to keep myself busy planning spring bank holiday week as we are getting married. No fuss, DP's sons as witnesses and bacon butties at the caff across the road from the register office after! Neither of us want a big do as we're both doing it for the second time, have plenty of things we'd rather spend the money on (not least getting pregnant!) and there are people that we'd rather not invite! My mum has advanced breast cancer and isn't well enough to travel either. So the challenge is finding dog friendly hotels for the rest of the week cos I'm not going away without my baby!

Poppy


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi everyone. Hope you all enjoying the miserable weather? I hate it I do, makes me just want to sleep. Hope everyone's coping well wherever in the 2ww you are. X


----------



## AK2014

Wibble love the list!    
Lamb dont worry about being grumpy hun I was having a hormonal moment yesterday! And our dh/dp should be used to it by now 
Hi Emz and AndLou, hope you are having a fab Saturday afternoon? 
AFM, I am coping a lot better 3 days after my transfer,  but you know how it is not easy especially because this is our last chance to go through this as after our three tries we dont have more in the kitty and emotionally we are pretty scarred   so we are keeping all our eggs in this basket (no pun intended!) No pressure eh?! 
Poppy I would not worry yet hun. I had a couple of spots soon after et which is normal! It could firstly be implantation bleeding which is a good sign but if et was yesterday than this is not the case or a blood vessel that broke. If it becomes heavy then you can call the clinic and even then you dont have to panic as I know someone from my argc thread who was bleeding as a late onset of OHSS and is pregnant now!


----------



## RaMaher

Hi ladies 

Sharry - please could you add me to the front page.

Hope everyone is ok.  I had e/t on the 22nd and my OTD is the second of February which is also my birthday.  We had one grade 4BA embryo put back and nothing frozen.  So it's this one or nada.  no pressure then !! 

Personally I am going crazy.  This is definitely the worst bit, the brain is indeed a cruel cruel place.  

I am exhausted and having a really emotional day.  I had reflexology this morning and burst into tears mid session.  DH went away for a week this morning so he is in Canada and I am feeling a bit emotional, negative and pathetic.  

Does anyone know when we are allowed to have a "not too hot" bath? 

Laura xx


----------



## AK2014

Hi Laura, sorry you are having a tough day today, mine was yesterday when I couldn't stop crying. Think it's all the hormones still in our system.  
Regarding hot baths it's a big no no hun. Instead perhaps a foot spa or a head massage tomorrow or anything that you can pamper yourself with that does not overheat your body 
Take care hun xx


----------



## lamb38

Sounds like you've got a lovely wedding planned Poppy! Will your dog be wearing a bow for the occasion?! Have you looked on this site for dog friendly hotels? http://www.dogfriendly.co.uk I've never used it but you never know, it might be handy.

SF007 & Laura - I'm so sorry about how much pressure you're both feeling. You're right, the mind can be a cruel thing, especially in the 2ww. Have you got lots to keep you occupied this next 2wks? Any plans?

I'm being a bit manic at the moment rather than emotional. I chose today to sort out all the phone, bank and insurance issues we've had recently, poor poor call centre staff... 

/links


----------



## Stacey84

Hi All, 

I had ET on Thursday, and my OTD is 7th Feb, which seems to be a bit longer than some of you. I notice some of you had ET just a day before me but have OTD 4 days before mine? I don't understand why it's so different. From the stories I've read I decided it would be a bad idea to test early, but can't see why I should have to wait longer! Did you guys have 3 day or 5 day embies coz I know this makes a difference - mine was 3 days.

Regardless it's going to be a long wait, I'm going crazy already. Woke up at 5am this morning and couldn't sleep again as my mind just doesn't stop thinking. I'm trying to evenly balance my thoughts between positive and negative, which might sound strange but I want to be positive, but also want to prepare myself for how I'm going to feel if it's negative, does that make sense? This is our first cycle of IVF - not sure what the success rates are for first cycles but I imagine not as high as we'd all like. I'm just hoping the week days will go quicker at least when I have work to distract me, not that I will be 100% focused.

Congratulations on your wedding Poppy, although now I really fancy a bacon butty!
AndLou I know what you mean about the weather, I think a little sunshine would make us all feel better.
SF0007, fingers crossed this works for you this time, I can't imagine going through this over and over, so I really hope your dreams come true this time around.
Hi to everyone else on this thread and good luck to us all

xx


----------



## RubyRach

Hi ladies & good morning,

*sharry* hi, please could you add me. We had ICSI and our OTD is 10th February. Thank you x

We had a 5 day blasto transferred yesterday - it seemed to go well, but I had a similar issue to *lamb38* as they had to change to a 'rigid' catheter as my cervix was not letting anything through (sorry for TMI) - and unfortunately I felt that more than once, but at least it's in!

*stacey84 & Ramaher* hello again from cycle buddies x *Stacey* - I also couldn't sleep and have been up and down all morning and this is only day 1! Two weeks is going to be a long time. *Ramaher (Laura)* I hope you are feeling better today x

*wibble* loved the list 'if I ruled the universe' - I'll put you in charge right now!

Hi to *SF007, andLou, Poppy & Emz * too!

Good luck to us all ladies  and I look forward to catching up with you all - hopefully we can try and keep each other sane, or at least understand when we need a rant x


----------



## RaMaher

Morning waiting lovelies 

Hope you are all enjoying the weekend.  

Ruby Rach & Stacey - nice to see you here,  it felt wrong to be discussing anxieties post e/t when so many on our group have had such negative times before getting that far.  

Wibble - any more for your list? 

Poppy - your wedding sounds perfect.  I wish we had our dog at out wedding, he was only 13 weeks old though so he would probably have weed on my train  . Let us know how you get on with finding a dog friendly hotel.  We're looking after my brothers boxer at the moment.  He is leaving me on Tuesday and I will really miss him.  

AFM - vascilating wildly between positive and negative thoughts.  Well aware that many symptoms are likely to be from the progesterone and in general DH and I are both erring on caution and being quite negative. (TMI WARNING ) Just been out for a lovely walk with friends and the dogs for the first time since e/t and have Just noticed some brown and pink spotting when I went to the I bathroom.  Freaking out that the walk has brought af on early  

Oh this waiting game is hideous , sofa blanket and hot chocolate for me ;0) 

Laura xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Laura spotting is pretty normal. It can be a sign of implanting, but can also be from et if they had a difficult time getting your embie into its new home. 

No more for the list just yet had dh home so he's keeping me saner at the minute


----------



## lamb38

Hi *Stacey*, I had a 3 day emby transferred on thursday and they said to test 13 days from then on the 4th of Feb. I don't know why they'd give you an extra three days to wait. If anything your emby is a couple of days older than mine (altho I have no clue if that has any bearing on anything at all!). 
I totally understand about trying to stay mentally balanced. I'm trying the same.. hard isn't it 

*Ruby*, I'm sorry they struggled a bit with your ET too. I'm quite good with pain normally but it took all my mental strength not to cry! Hope you're not feeling too bruised from it and yes, when they finally got it in wasn't it wonderful! x

Glad you've got some distracton *Wibble* x

I haven't been able to get it out of my mind that my embie should be implanting at any moment. I'm analysing every twinge and frightened to do anything. Convinced myself that the hoovering I did earlier ruined everything. 
I'm going to get some nut roast on and then put my feet up like *Laura*, hotchoc and telly (watching Foyles War, worth a watch if you've not seen it!).

Be gentle to yourselves lovelies
x


----------



## PoppyDoc

Hi all

Cos mine went in on day 5 that is effectively 5 says into the 2ww. OTD would be day 14 but that's a Sunday and the unit isn't open, hence test day on the Monday. Certainly won't be able to restrain myself on the Sunday and given that I'll be at work when I will need to be phoning for the results I figure forewarned is forearmed so at least I can be given a negative result without dissolving into a squidgy mess.

Different units say different things - mine say bathing and showering as usual is fine, as is sex, but if you look at what people get told in America you're not allowed a bath and not allowed an orgasm until after a scan that shows a foetal heart!

As regards AF, if you're continuing with oestrogen and progesterone to support a possible pregnancy, then AF shouldn't arrive until you stop the hormones after a negative test. I had a significant bleed last time and wondered if that was because my progesterone levels were too low. My Chinese medicine practitioner has given me some herbs this time and I am being a lot more strategic about when I use the suppositories, taking them to work with me, joy of joys.

Sadly, dog not allowed in register office but she's coming away with us to the Lake District

Poppy


----------



## mrsbp

Hi Sharry please add me i did ICSI and my test date is 5th feb!

Hi everyone


----------



## wibble-wobble

Hi Mrsbp welcome to the thread


----------



## wibble-wobble

Anyone been experiencing like a burning sensation high inside the baby tunnel? Its happened a couple of times now, not for long each time, think I might have made up a new symptom 

Has anyone decided if they are testing early? Poppy I know you've said you are testing the day before. My thinking is the same as your forearmed is forewarned. My clinic have given me a ridiculously long wait of 11 days post 5 day transfer, they don't get us in for testing we just have to test the day they say in my case the 1st. They won't accept a positive result before this, its 2 days too long in my opinion  I figured if test early and get bfn's you'll be expecting them and it won't be so hard seeing it on otd. If it changes then its a bonus

_Sharry_could I be added to the front page please? Natural fet otd 1st Feb ( but only because my clinic are mean and make me wait too long) I'll be poas a few days before then!


----------



## mrsbp

Hi wibble-wobble
Im thinking of testing early too.
Mine is 15 days from egg collectiom which i think is too long 
And my hubby is away when my otd is so i think we will test before ! 
Xxx


----------



## RubyRach

Hi everyone,

We'll be testing early too as DH is working away - prob on Sat 8th. We'd prefer to get the news together in privacy first.

Wibble - no burning sensations but a lot of twinges. Could the burning be Cyclogest if your using pessaries? They can irritate.

Lamb - I am also really conscious of what I'm doing - did some ironing earlier and then panicked that I shouldn't have, and every time I sneeze or cough I have a moment of mild panic, but I've given myself a good talking to & am trying to relax and carry on doing things I would normally.

Laura - I agree with Wibble regards spotting - If you've just gone on a long walk you've probably shaken some old blood loose from the ET, and I've read that mild exercise is really good as it keeps your womb pumped with oxygen rich blood which is really good for successful implantation.

Poppy - I hope the wedding plans are coming together nicely - that's definitely something to keep you occupied 

AFM - we had some good news today that we've had a third blasto frozen which we are really pleased about  

I did have a quick question - is anyone using Cyclogest and if so, how many are you using a day - I'm only on one a day and other people on forums tend to be on two? and (TMI sorry) are you putting them in the front or the back? Any tips? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wibble-wobble

Im not on any drugs at all a totally natural fet for me this time so that wasn't the cause of my symptom.

I do remember on my fresh cycle I used the pessaries twice a day morning and evening, I always used the back door entrance as I was told they absorbed quicker this way and caused less irritation.

I don't think light housework will have any effect on embies implanting. Its really difficult to stay rational when so many different do's and don'ts exist from many different sources.


----------



## Stacey84

Morning All, 

It's nice to know I'm not the only one worrying about things like ironing etc. I made sure my DH carried the food shop bags in and out the car, but yesterday I took a heavy-ish casserole dish out of the oven then started panicking! 

Yesterday wasn't too bad, I seemed to be able to occupy my mind for most of it by baking a cake, making stew and watching some funny dvd's. I did then have a wee cry to myself in bed and just had that feeling that what if it's already over?
I have been thinking about testing a day or 2 early (since everyone else seems to have shorter waiting time than me) but I'm not sure DH would agree. My clinic just gave me a test to do at home, and I need to phone them with either result, and go to my GP if it's positive. I've booked a day's holiday for OTD, not sure I could face going into work the day before if I have done an early test and get a BFN, so maybe I should just wait.... it's so hard. Waiting a whole summer for exam results as a teenager was so much easier, even though it was a much longer time period!

I think today is around the time my embie should be implanting itself, which I wish I didn't know because I know all day I am going to be waiting to see if I feel any twinges etc.

I use cyclogest, twice a day. The nurse told me to insert them vaginally so that's what I've been doing, haven't tried the other way yet so not sure what is best.

Wibble I had a few sharp twinges down there a few times, noticed it most when I sat down on the loo, but they seemed to have disappeared now. I don't know if it was just the way I was sitting and the after effects of being poked and prodded down there so much last week. Maybe check with your clinic if it keeps happening?

Anyway, must head off to work, it's going to be a long week, but hopefully we'll all get through it ok!

xx


----------



## SammyJ

Hi all


Do you mind if I join this thread.  I had our last ever FET on Wednesday 22nd and have been given OTD 5th Feb!


It feels such a long time away but I am sure it will start to fly but I will need to talk to others going through the same thing to help me through.  Not sure if I feel any different or not!


Well hope you all have a good day.


----------



## mrsbp

Hi sammyj
Same day as me  testing buddies. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## RaMaher

Hi ladies 

How are you all today? I hope everyone is doing ok and getting through the wait.  How long is everyone off work for?

I am meant to be going back to work tomorrow and I think it would be a good distraction.  However, given the spotting I am wondering if I should stay at home and rest up.  

Any advice gratefully received.  

L xxx


----------



## wantstobeamommy

Hello ladies, sorry no personal I've not had a chance to catch up. I would like to join the wait we you I had a 2 day transfer last Friday, so far no symptoms.


----------



## Mel2304

Hey ladies, please can I join you? Just had 2 embryos put back today! So happy! Was a 3 day transfer and OTD is 11th February, early valentines present!!  Hope everyone is well! Xxxx


----------



## RubyRach

Hi Sammy, Wantstobe and Mel - welcome to our 2WW thread!

*RaMaher* I am back at work today after ET on Sat - I'm working from home though so relatively easy day with paperwork and on phone. It is keeping me distracted but can't help but look at the forums so not sure how productive I am being! Given your concerns over spotting you might be in need of a good distraction & if work gets too much maybe consider booking more time off? Working will force you to think of other things and stop your mind dwelling on 'what if's' x

Thanks for feeding back on cyclogest - I'm on one a day at night but phoned to check today and nurse said that's right and can be used in front or back door for anyone who was unsure


----------



## Sue68

Hello!

I am also with ARGC and had 2 ets transferred on Friday and test day is Thursday 5 February.

This is my 2nd ivf at ARGC and I am keeping everything crossed and  ? I am also in the old category at 45  

Went to have my gestone injection by th nurse today - I said it hurt a lot less than when my husband did them. She gave me a tip which I thought I would pass on as it really worked - wiggle your toes throughout and you don't tense up and it really is less painful  

I am already driving myself mad in this 2ww period and have barely started!

Many   to all


----------



## NatW

Hi all, 

I hope you don't mind me joining in! I had 2 blasts transferred on Friday through FET. One was 'absolutely perfect' so we were told! This is my 4th cycle, never had a BFP, yet... I'm trying to keep positive, but I had some cramping for about half an hour last night, and I've had cramping all previous cycles and as they've been negative, it's really hard to see it as a positive sign. 

Anyway my OTD is 5th Feb, though might test early if I haven't already come on (I've also started bleeding heavily before OTD every previous cycle). Anyway, best of luck everyone!


----------



## RubyRach

Hi Sue and NatW! Hope you are both well x

Top Tip I have just discovered - Do not watch RSPCA Animal Rescue on 2WW - I am now a complete mess  and DH was in a complete panic when he walked through the door to me sobbing! Oops. Stupid hormones!

*sue* thanks for the tip on wiggling toes - someone else mentioned that but I forgot, I'll see if it helps tonight with my Clexane injections

*NatW* absolutely perfect sounds absolutely awesome! Well done!


----------



## PoppyDoc

Hello all! Welcome Nat and Sue (fellow oldie!).

Unless you do a very strenuous job there's no reason really not to go and it does keep one occupied. I've done a ward round, an outpatient clinic, taught two medical students and chaired a meeting, although I'm not sure I was entirely all there and I kept losing track of what I was saying to people!

Remember, if they're not gonna stick, they're not gonna stick and there's not a right lot you can do to change that - they won't fall out, though. I'm not feeling so zen having had some fresh blood when wiping last night, although no more since  but I'm petrified every time I go to the loo. Could be implantation bleeding (d2p5dt) but I'm not sure that's something I really believe in so I'm preparing myself for yet another disappointment.

I'm going for back door for the Cyclogest cos I couldn't be doing with the oily mess vaginally!

Poppy


----------



## wibble-wobble

Good evening lovely ladies 

Welcome to the newcomers to the thread  


So I started my early testing today at 6dp5dt using a test that expired last September, not thinking I'd get a line and not wanting to waste a new test. A line came up which surprised the hell out of me. Now I'm in a no mans land I so want that line to be real but don't know how accurate the test is. 

Nothing I can do but wait and hope for tomorrow when I use an in date test


----------



## Sue68

Hi Poppydoc and wibble-wobble!

Fingers crossed or you both x

I am having acupuncture, eating pineapple, brazil nuts, walnuts and bluberries...with that and drinking 2.5 l of water and 1.5l of milk I can barely move  perhaps it is  of me but it helps with positive thinking...anyone else doing strange rituals?

Oh I also talk to my embryos...I imagine my uterus is a big purple pillow and speak to my embryos to snuggle in....


----------



## KateAbroad

Hi

It sounds like a lot of us are on OTD on 5 th Feb. Me too! Wouldn't it be wonderful if we all got BFPs. The wait and symptom spotting is so hard. I am also finding it hard to stay positive as don't want to suffer huge let down. Does that make sense?! Good luck to everyone x


----------



## bailey434

Hi please can I be added to this thread? 

I'm new to the site and have just had my first ET on Saturday (Day 3 embryos) with my OTD being 6th Feb. Was doing reasonably ok until today when I found out my other embryos didn't make it to blastocyst and so have none to be frozen. Worried now that the one I had put back in won't develop either!

No symptoms yet but I know that that doesn't really show much either way from what I've read?


----------



## NatW

This cycle I'm also on clexane and was on prednisolone, although my clinic told me to stop that prior to ET, but I've also chosen to take omega 3 oil, vitamin D, pregnacare and I'm also trying to have a glass of pineapple juice a day and drink as much water as possible. I can't eat Brazil nuts as I'm allergic. And on top of this I'm also having acupuncture! I really hope it helps!

I've not had any more AF pains, but I do feel bloated and had a strange sensation in my uterus area? My appetite has also been all over the place. I hate the waiting part, you start to read so much into every little thing!


----------



## PoppyDoc

Welcome bailey and Kate! Ooh wibble-wobble! Here's hoping eh? 

I'm eating chocolate - polished off a bag of minstrels on the way home from work and have just eaten a flake. Just off to do my hypnotherapy which if I remember rightly does like sue does and gets you to visualise the womb lining like fluffy clouds and your embryos attaching. I'm not certain cos I'm usually out for the count by that bit of the CD...


----------



## mrsbp

Helloo.

My rituals..
Im trying to drink 2 litre of water a day
Glass of pinnapple juice
5 brazil nuts
Natural yoghurt
I wear orange knickers for e/c and e/t and now have orange painted nails!
Im trying to listen to zita west but get bored :-/
I used hot water bottle 24/7 up untill e/t now i just keep my belly warm with my dressing gown 
I was drinking 1 pint of milk a day up until e/c
And taking my multi vits!

What about everyone else? 

Sounds promising wibblewobble 

Xxx


----------



## chocbunny

Hello everyone,
May I please join you?  I'm on my 3rd ICSI fresh cycle.  Still never seen the elusive 2nd line.  Fortunate enough to have 2 good blasts transferred (ET was 22nd) so hope this is third time lucky   
My OTD is 3rd Feb = a torturingly long 13 day wait!!  But just one week to get through now for me, so hope we can all help keep each other sane and distracted  
And wibble-wobble, thank you so much, you properly made me lol with your list!


----------



## Stacey84

Hi again chocbunny, and other new comers. 

Am I the only one who has been given a 15 day wait for OTD? I'm really confused as to why mine is longer and it is definitely making me think about testing early, even though I feel as though that may be tempting fate in some way. 

I'm still trying to drink lots of water, and have been munching a few brazil nuts a day too. I felt a couple of twinges yesterday, but only for a second. I've felt slightly nauseous a couple of times too but I don't know if it's psychological or not, as I think I should feel something, so maybe I am just imagining these feelings to convince myself something is happening, if that makes sense?

I went back to work the day after ET and not off again til OTD. It's good to have a distraction but when I'm there, I'm not 100% focused and sit there thinking I would rather be at home. But the time I spent at home last week after EC and ET I got bored very quickly! I think no matter what we do, time is going to be slow, especially for me with my 15 days!!! 

Hope everyone has a good (and fast) day

xx


----------



## NatW

Hi Stacey, my clinic usually tell you to test on day 15, but not 15 days after ET. That does seem a long time.


----------



## wibble-wobble

Stacey that is a torture worse than mine, I was told to test Feb 1st 11 days after transfer, yeah right that's way too long. I started testing yesterday which was 6dp5dt and got a line. Otd is still ages away but I'm cautiously optimistic.

Rituals... I haven't done anything but take folic acid and limit myself to no more than 5 coffees a day which isn't easy for caffeine addict. I've been off work since et so done very little a couple of walks into town for shopping and some light housework.


----------



## Sue68

That does sound very promising wibble-wobble! 

Meds  I am on:

Cyclogest  twice a day (back door)
Gestone injection (my bottom, not that it was pretty before, but not is looking very bruised!)
Clexane injection twice a day
Pregnacare plus
Aspirin, 75mg

I had a 2 day transfer of 2 ets.  I asked why and was told it was better but I am not sure having spent my days attached to google!  Anyone have any thoughts? Trying to remain sane and positive.

X


----------



## RaMaher

Hi guys 

Hope you are all doing well.  

I fear there is going to be no need for me to POAS started dark brown spotting on Sunday afternoon which has continued until last night when it started to die down.  Nothing overnight but then this morning after I had been up for about an hour and went to the bathroom I had Bright red blood on wiping.  It's gone back to brown spotting but I am 99% sure this I the beginning of the end  

I am now really angry that they wouldn't let us put two back and that they then wouldn't freeze our other good embryo.  I feel like its all been a waste of time.  I didn't respond well to the Simms and was really disappointed with e/c and now clearly the 400 cyclogest pessary wasn't enough as I'm bleeding before my period is due and the clinic told me I probably wouldn't get a period for 5 days after stopping them. So upset.

I had my mum here yesterday and last night and she brought my step father with her. My DH is in Canada and I don't want anyone in the family to know anything before he does so I have spent the last 24 hours trying to hold it all together .  Thank god they have left and a can have a good cry with my dog for company.   

Sorry for down beat post I wish everyone the best of luck and hope that there are plenty of BFP's amongst the rest of you 

Laura xxx


----------



## Chilli Chick

I'm currently undergoing PGD treatment. If eggs test ok, I will be having transfer tomorrow so think my testing date will be around 12th Feb. Does that sound right? I'm new to all this so don't have a clue.


----------



## NatW

Oh Laura honey, I'm so sorry. I wish I could give you a big hug. I'll just have to send you a virtual one instead  
Have you spoken to your clinic? They might still tell you to test anyway, although going on my past experiences, you just know when it's not a BFP. But you never know, I've heard ladies say they've bled and still had a positive! Thinking of you!

xxx


----------



## Sue68

More   Laura.

Please do call your clinic, as Nat says plenty of women do bleed during the 2ww and go on to have positive results.  Keeping fingers crossed for you.

Poor you not having your dh there   isn't there a friend you could go and see or have over? Even if you don't want to tell them at least you won't be on your own.

Please look after yourself xx


----------



## RubyRach

Laura - thinking of you and sending you lots of positive thoughts


----------



## RubyRach

Hi,

I just wondered if anyone had suffered any leg aches? I was in agony last night with aches in my thighs, knees and inner thigh/groin area. I had to use heat pads (keeping away from belly) and had to take 2 paracetamols to get off to sleep. I could have cried.

Absolutely fine this morning. I've had this before as a pre-menstrual symptom, but only on occasion and never as painful. Just wondered if anyone else had experienced anything similar?


----------



## mrsbp

Oh laura just read your post  
Hope your feeling better, iv heard ppl bleed and go onto have bfp so stay positive! 
Its a shame ur hubby away when u need himtry keep urself distracted with movies n ice cream! 

I feel deflated today as iv had no symtoms just feel empty and back to myself before i started icsi.
Back to work tomorrow looking forward to the distraction rather than sat watching time at home! 
Night everyone hope you all feel positive and have a lovely day 2mos! Xxx


----------



## KateAbroad

Sorry to those going through the mill at the moment. Mid 2ww for me and i have also had nothing that suggests a success story for me. Feel my normal self apart from anxious- OTD is 5th Feb after 1 blast 5 dt. Best of luck to everyone - what a tortuous process this is! We will all make it...this month or next or next...but it will happen.


----------



## KathyN

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind if I join you? I had my ET on Saturday 25th with a nice looking 5 day blast (my little embaby ) my OTD is the 5th Feb. I thought I could handle that easily because I've been down this road a few times but this is torture.... I can't stop thinking about POAS!!! My husband has hidden the pregnancy tests so I can't do it early :-( aaarghhhh!

For those ladies going though a hard time right now. I know it's not easy to keep positive right now, but remember that the thing that makes us ladies so special is our ability to keep hope even when it seems all is lost.  

It will be nice to stay in touch with you all to keep me occupied during the longest week of my life lol!


----------



## NatW

Hi all,

How is everyone today?

Hi KathyN! I'm also at Bourn Hall and also had a 2 x 5 day blast put back on Friday. The wait is torture! I can't remember it being this bad before, but the last time I did this was 5 years ago now. I'm really tempted to test Saturday, but the only thing putting me off is seeing a negative! This has to be the longest 2 weeks of anyone's life!!

x


----------



## KathyN

Hi NatW!!!
Yay a fellow Bourn lady. Nice to meet you!
Last time I felt symptoms way before I tested so hopefully by Saturday I'll have a sign from my body that all is well. Just need this embie to stick... I think I have problems with implantation so hopefully now I'm taking fragmin as well as  crinone it should give me a better chance.
Let's see if we can make it to Saturday without testing!!

Kathy x


----------



## Stacey84

Evening Ladies, 

We've made it through another day!

Hi to the newcomers  

Laura, how are you doing today?

I have a question re home tests. I notice the branded ones are around £9+ but the cheapy/supermarket one make ones are only about £3..... I presume the branded ones are more reliable and that's why they are more expensive, but are the cheap ones ok too? I've still not decided if I'm going to test early or not, but when I was in my local Tesco last night, I did think about buying a test, just in case. I am best paying more for a branded one, or are the cheaper ones just as good? There is no point buying a cheap one if it's more likely to give an inaccurate result, but also no point spending £9 or whatever if a cheap one will tell me the same! Sorry if I'm rambling. This is my first cycle so grateful for any advice.

Also, I'm sure I read somewhere on here (might have been a different thread) that if you don't normally have periods, but the treatment doesn't work (i.e. a BFN) then you won't get any bleeding til after you stop the pessaries. Is that right or did I read it wrong?

I hope everyone is surviving ok. I had a dream last night that one of my friends got pregnant again, then I dreamt that I was pregnant - even when I'm sleeping I can't stop thinking about it. I had a busy spell at work today and for a couple of hours, I wasn't thinking about all this stuff, it was nice to have a break! 

How is everyone else keeping busy? I've found this bit hardest in that I feel like I'm holding a lot in, as in feelings and thoughts. Because I've not told my family or close friends I'm going through this just now, I've found it hard not having anyone to talk to. 2 of my workmates know, but I feel bad offloading to them too much, as I'm sure (as nice as they are) they don't want to listen to me all day. I'm glad I can at least come on here and type out some of my thoughts and questions. 

I hope everyone has had a good day, and we're all a step closer to hopefully getting the outcome we want.

xx


----------



## PoppyDoc

Welcome, Kathy.

I agree it must be the longest week ever. I'm continuing to have spotting, but have also started feeling a bit sick which I didn't last time. After I stopped the medications last time after the negative test the bleed was much heavier than a period, so I figure it's not surprising if there's a bit of bleeding. Just as long as the bit with the embryo attached doesn't come away!

The difference with the more expensive tests is that they often boast they'll give a result before the missed period i.e. less than 14 days from egg collection. The cheapo ones are less likely to give a result before that as they don't pick up as low levels of beta HCG. I have a drawer full of 3 for 99p ones from Home Bargains...

If you're doing a medicated IVF cycle you shouldn't bleed properly until stopping the hormones if you're on oestrogen and progesterone. There seems to be an enormous variety of protocols though.

Just had some more acupuncture and keeping going with the hypnotherapy. Don't see there's much else I can do...


----------



## NatW

I've taught myself to crochet and that's been keeping me busy. I'm away with work tomorrow night though and I'm dreading it as it means carting all my meds, including my sharps bin with me and I don't feel like doing the whole sociable/networking thing! But I suppose it will keep my mind off things.


----------



## wibble-wobble

Stacey I got first response tests (2pk) in asda for six pound. Some of the cheaper tests aren't as sensitive, someone told me boots and tesco own are a detection of 50 miui. Super drug own pick up from 10miui so much more sensitive. I think they were around 5 pound for a 2 Pk can't remember exactly I bought them in July 2012!


----------



## LyzRock

Hi, 
Please can you add me, 3rd feb
This waiting is killing me!! all the help and support we can give each other the better!!


----------



## emz2402

Hi Ladies, I think I must be the only person quite enjoying the 2WW, I was so down on the run up to this FET, I feel quite happy now I'm PUPO. I don't want to find out whether it's worked or not I just want to stay in this little hopeful bubble I'm in at the moment!! xxx


----------



## PoppyDoc

Hey Emz I know exactly what you mean - I remember that feeling from all those years ago waiting for A level results. There got to a point where you would rather continue to live in that blissful ignorance!

Nat, I've taken up quilting and am producing table mats like a production line. Guess what everyone got for Christmas! Bought lots of lovely fat quarters (squares of material) with lorries and boats and camper vans on and am going to make some big coverlet things for my nephews. I made DP laugh when I suggested I should quilt a new cover for the whirly washing line... One of my staff has offered to teach me to knit, so then I cans get on with next year's Christmas presents. It's never too early...

Anyway, must go and gaze at my navel with the old hypnotherapy...


----------



## bailey434

Hiya all

I'm on Day 5 now and I'm all over the place with how I'm feeling! One minute I'm sure it's all over and then the next I'm all positive and thinking 'why the hell shouldn't I be pregnant'!! Lol!

I'm having very bizarre dreams but can't remember any by the morning. I'm feeling quite crampy on and off (not enough to have to take any tablets) but no spotting so in my 'all over the place' mindset I can't decide if that's any good or not!! I have always said that I won't early test....but that was obviously before I started the tortuous 2ww.....

Longest 2 weeks of my life. I have a great friend who just randomly texts me every day with something funny to distract me, so she's keeping me a little more sane than I would be on my own  

Hang in there guys (and embies!)


----------



## NatW

Ooh quilting, Poppy, now there's an idea! I'm furiously trying to finish a scarf and then hopefully make a hat, bit I might also start on Christmas presents. I have a BIG family! I might learn knitting next. I've already bought some needles! 

I've also been having some crazy dreams, Bailey. I'm putting everything down to the drugs at the moment though!


----------



## chocbunny

I'm so impressed at how crafty you are NatW and PoppyDoc!  Could knitting big chunky cushion covers be the answer to surviving the 2ww?!  I was at a friend's today and we made some truly ugly cupcakes but so yummy!  Lovely to have a creative distraction!

Quick question about our beloved pessaries: my 1st cycle I was on 1 a day, my 2nd a cycle a few months later I was on 2 a day and each cycle I started bleeding in the 24 hours before OTD and had BFN.  Now this cycle, 18 months later, I'm on 3 a day (anyone else taking 3 x 400mg per day?) and I'm wondering whether anyone can share their knowledge about them.  My understanding is that they're to kid your body that you're pregnant and it seems lots of people are told by their clinics they won't bleed for as long as they're taking them.  

I guess, in my long-winded way, I'm just trying to figure out whether such a high dose of pessaries means I will almost certainly to get to OTD this time without a bleed, irrespective of whether my embassies have implanted?  I've always been spared the surprise element of a BFN at POAS before and I'm wary of getting carried away with what a lack of bleed means...


----------



## Sue68

Hi chocbunny, sorry don't know if high meds will prevent bleeding ahead of OTD. Fingers crossed for you.

This 2ww is feeling so very long.  I had 2x 2 day embryos transferred last Friday so am 6 days post and not really any symptoms, on and off slightly sore boobs, peeing a lot, vivid dreams, sleeping in the day but I think all attributable to the meds.

I am on 400 cyclogest twice a day and 100 gestone - I had a blood test on Tuesday and had a call to say my progesterone levels had increased from  148 on Sunday to 458 on Tuesday which was good, but I dont know what this means as surely it would increase due to the meds? Any ideas?

   for all and positive thoughts xx


----------



## chocbunny

Hi Sue,
Sorry I don't know much about this stage - I tend to believe it's pretty much in the hands of mother nature now but I do think it's great that your clinic are monitoring your bloods as they can probably tell quite a bit about your body's response to your embies.  
Speaking of which, apologies for my fantastic autocorrect - my last post should have read embabies implanted rather than "embassies"!!


----------



## RaMaher

Hi chicbunny 

Good to see you on here, I am keeping everything crossed for you, I think ut of our original buddy group the stats suggest it must be your turn this time  

I am almostm100% out.  Really heavy bleeding and clots, bathroom every ten minutes, woke up in a pool of bloody mess.  My clinic want me to carry on with the pessaries   which is just mean.  They also said they would not be able to do me a sick certificate as they do not recommend being off in the 2WW !!!!! I am so annoyed right now it is ridiculous.    

Sorry for rant.  

Really hoping none of you have to go through this torture


----------



## Sue68

Poor you RaMaher   that sounds awful.  Can you ask your Dr for a sick note? I am asking my GP, hadn't occurred they would refuse. 

Please look after yourself   x


----------



## chocbunny

Oh Ramaher, I'm sorry to read you are having such a ****ty time.  Negative cycles are horrible enough and sadly a very common part of most IVF stories, but I really do not understand why your clinic could not write you a sick note for a couple of days to help you cope.  Perhaps is your GP a bit more understanding to help with that?  
I hope you might get a chance to look around for a new clinic for your next cycle as it sounds as though you have lost a lot of faith in them and damaged trust and relationships are never going to be conducive to a positive experience  
Oh hon, if only it were so simple that statistically speaking 1 out of 3 of us must get pregnant!  I'm in that strange world of having no evidence to believe it hasn't happened this time while recognising statistically it's never the more likely outcome by the 3rd cycle.  I actually think it would be the most surreal thing if I did get a BFP!  I can quite understand why ladies who have been on this journey so long would not be able to believe it when it does eventually happen.


----------



## RaMaher

I am blowing you bubbles for luck and keeping my fingers crossed for you hon.  You deserve a BFP, you have been a real support to me this last couple of weeks and I am very grateful for your advice thus far.  Xxx


----------



## chocbunny

Thank you ramaher, that means so much.  I have been unashamedly asking people who know we're doing another cycle to say a little prayer for me this time round - I'm hoping the universe will listen if enough polite requests hit it!!!  
It's not over til it's over, hon, so you must keep going with the pessaries and POAS on Sunday but I understand why you're upset at the bleeding.  Take care of yourself and please do seek out that GP's sick note so you can give yourself some time to grieve.


----------



## EmWills

Hi all

This week i have been tired to the bone, i cried this morning before work because I was so tired, so I did a clearblue non digital test earlier and I had the faintest line, freaked out and did a digital from the same wee (sorry tmi I know) and it was not pregnant. I have NEVER had even a faint line before so I am freaking out. We've been ttc for almost 3 years had 2 failed cycles of icsi, I'm due on Sunday I think (af is a bit irregular). I will get a first response to do in the morning but that seems forever away. 

Has anyone got any experience of this. 

Thank you 

Em xx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi everyone I hope you don't mind me joining. I've just had my 3 day transfer today with DS & DE. 2 embies transferred 1 possible frostie which I'm awaiting confirmation of.  Now on the dreaded 2WW. It was a painful procedure so going to be worrying a lot.


----------



## naddie

Hi Jules welcome, congrats on being PUPO, when is your OTD? Hope you are taking it easy after your transfer today xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Check the literature that came with each test to compare sensitivity. As far as I am aware, Clearblue Digital are not very sensitive, but I don't know how the two types of Clearblue test compare. False positives are nigh on impossible but could the line have been an evap? If the faint line had colour I'd say it's a positive result and your HCG levels are probably just slightly too low for the digital test. I second your plan to do a FRER first thing in the morning. These are the most sensitive tests available on the high street (people also swear by Superdrug's own brand), so that should give you a clearer picture. Buy a two-pack so you can wait a couple of days and do another just to be sure. Loads of luck! x


----------



## Puglover1980

By the way, I know of more than one person who fell pregnant naturally the month after a failed IVF cycle, so there's every chance you're pregnant!


----------



## EmWills

Thanks puglover. I'll have a read of the leaflet now. I freaked out so much that I didn't think of that. Lol 

Thanks for replying xx


----------



## PoppyDoc

Hi Laura, you can have up to a week off work without a doctors note as you can do a self-certificate - your work will give you it to fill in once you go back. You can usually have up to 2 days without a self-certificate.

As I understand it the only real hormonal indicator of what is going on embryo wise is beta HCG levels at this stage. I'm still spotting but still intmittently feeling sick so I don't know what's going on


----------



## RaMaher

Thanks for that information poppydoc .  

I hope your spotting stops and you get some good news soon.  When is your OTD?


----------



## Sue68

Hi Jules, fingers crossed for you! Look after yourself  

Thanks chocbunny - no further testing until OTD, so   and trying not to read too much into spot on my chin...normally get around AF


----------



## Jules2194

Thanks Sue68 and naddie. OTD is 12th Feb. I'm feeling a bit off it to be honest. Wasn't a good experience. Very painful, nearly told them to stop. The consultant said it was a difficult transfer due to scar tissue from my c section. I had some bleeding as well which has stopped but I'm told that was due to the nature of what he had to do to transfer the embies. Feel a bit weird emotionally. Should be excited but I think it's  cos I feel a bit naff and still have a few niggles.

good luck to everyone.


----------



## Sue68

Hopefully the pain has subsided and you can get a good night sleep  

  to all x


----------



## Wishing2014

Hi everybody, thought I would join in. My OTD is 09/02/2014. I'm now 7dp3dt & I'm already obsessed with POAS. I know it's ridiculous this early but I couldn't help myself. What's everybody's views on the best time to get a reliable result? This is driving me crazy. Good luck to everybody & I hope for lots of BFP's xxx


----------



## _MrsH_

Hi all
Could I be added to the group please - test day is 12th February.....an age away!!! Not sure I'll cope that long.

Hope all is well with others xx


----------



## Jessica1986

Hi ladies. May I join you. Had 2 day 3 embies transferred today OTD Monday 10th feb. Not been the easiest of journeys so far but that will all be forgotten in a heartbeat if I still reach the destination   hope everyone is well and not stressing too much   take care xxx


----------



## NatW

Morning all. 

Feeling a bit down this morning. Woke up feeling a bit sick and it feels like AF is on her way. Got that heavy feeling and some niggling pains. Worst thing is I'm not at home as I'm away with work. I won't get to see DH until at least 7pm tonight when he gets home. Just want to hide under the duvet with some ice cream. 

Sorry to be on a downer. Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## bailey434

Hi NatW

Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit rubbish today and being away from home must make it feel a bit harder somehow. 

I would recommend treating yourself to something today, even if it's just something small like a favourite choccie bar. 

I'm testing the day after you and have felt like AF is coming since before ET! So worried that it was going to arrive before the transfer that I called the clinic! So please try not to read too much into how you are feeling (not easy I know!!).

I had a funny moment this morning....about 5 mins after doing my morning pessary, it popped back out! Turns out the litle suckers are pretty sticky after being inside you even for a few mins, so that was fun to deal with just before leaving for work!  

Anyway hope your day gets better, sending lots of positive vibes your way


----------



## Sue68

Hi NatW - Poor you  

I know the AF feeling, have been having them too. But we need to remind ourseleves we are PUPO! 

Take care of yourself.

Wishing2014- sorry not sure when you can test.  I think the HcG can still be in your system for up to 12 days post trigger.  I woke up thinking I have got to test, my OTD is 06/02....trying to keep away from th PoaS! 

Xx


----------



## NatW

Thank you lovely ladies. I had a good cry and spoke to the other half and a couple of friends this morning and that helped me feel better. Bailey, that did make me laugh! I've been taking crinone, or insert and squirt as I call it, and I hate it! You have to walk around afterwards to get it to absorb. I never thought I'd say this, but I think I'd prefer pessaries as at least you can have a lie down afterwards!

This whole 2WW is so emotionally draining isn't it? I've had a cracking headache most of the day and I'm sure it's more stress than anything else. I'm a bit annoyed with myself too as at my last acupuncture visit, my acupuncturist put these plasters with tiny needles in on point on my ears for stress. She said I could have them in no more than 3 days as they are at risk of getting infected. Well I took them off last night, which was 2 days and wish I'd left them in for today now! Oh well...

Thanks for being around anyway, it's good to talk! xx


----------



## chocbunny

Hi Nat,
I'm wondering if there's something in the air as I've been feeling rubbish the last 12 hours too.  My OTD is Monday and with 2 BFNs behind me I think I'm sub-consciously trying to prepare myself for another disappointment as a matter of self-protection, but worrying about feeling devastated means I'm just feeling totally blah!
I feel like I can't win - be super positive and convinced I'm pregnant and I know I risk being devastated on Monday, but trying to prepare for the worst is just depressing me ahead of even knowing the result, and I don't want negativity to scare my little embies away!
Why does this have to be so hard?!!!  Nothing for it, Dairy Milk is calling!!


----------



## NatW

Ah chocbunny, it's the worst isn't it? I think when you've been through that negative experience you do tend to go into self preservation mode. I suppose it's a coping mechanism. But with every little twinge, you start over analysing, playing out every scenario in your head, and your own head is your own worst enemy!

It's why this site is great, so you know you're not alone and what you're feeling is normal. Hopefully the chocolate/ice cream/other comfort food will make us feel better and spur us on for these last few days before OTD! Hope you're feeling better later xxx


----------



## lamb38

I'm currently lying on the sofa where I plan to spend the rest of the day as I feel rubbish. Headache, night sweats, disturbing dreams, no symptoms which is getting me down, less than a week till otd and I'm having that positive/negative battle in my head too.   

I'm going to give chocolate a go, good idea ladies. 

Xxx


----------



## Sue68

Lamb38, I am also on the sofa  . drinking milk and kitting fom positive to negative thoughts! Grrrr....it is so hard o remain sane.  

I am hosting a dinner party tomorrow night and hoping I don't fall asleep half way through.....need to think of why I 'm not drinking either....

Positive thoughts to all x


----------



## chocbunny

Oh dear.  I'm sorry to hear so many of us are having a crummy day but as you say, it is at least nice to have others who understand.  
I don't think this weather helps much either.  DH has been away all week and I have him on strict instructions to find some happy, funny films to watch when he gets back tonight!
I'm trying not to symptom spot as I am convinced following a chat with the dr and following my own cycles that the difference in the symptoms is in response to the difference in treatment, but (!) are hot flushes common at this stage?  I've not been unduly aware of having them during any of our 3 cycles to date, but last night I was going back and forth between totally overheated and chilly all evening and can't put it down to when I moved rooms or anything else.  I'm not taking it as a sign of anything just a bit bemused!!
What choc you got lamb38?!


----------



## bailey434

Sue68 I'd just say you're on antibiotics if asked why you're not drinking, and hopefully they won't ask why (but have a backup response ready about having a water infection or something - that will shut them up quickly!)


----------



## mrsbp

Hi Chocbunny
Im exactly the same! I was freezing all night with loads of layers on and then i would suddenly be mega hot and have to strip! then ild be freezing again! 
Im the same at work during the day too!

Im really really exhaused and a woman at work actually said today.. your not pregnant are you? as i was sooo tired during the first few weeks of pregnancy!
She didnt even know i was doing IVF! So im back in a postive mood now!  

Cant belive how long away my OTD seems! sooo farr!
So tempted to do a test tomorrow il be 7dp4dt(blastocyst)
Has any1 else been thinking of testing so early?

Not been on here in ages so i feel going back pages and doing loads of personals would be pointless and because theres so many ppl on here now!
Hope every1 is ok.


----------



## Sue68

Thanks Bailey434, unfortunately these are very good friends so will no doubt want details! Will do some research  

Mrsbp - I am 7dp2dt and wondering whether to test or wait...not sure it would show this early though?

    to all x


----------



## emz2402

Hi ladies, since having my transfer on Monday I have been suprisingly upbeat about this two week wait but today I just woke up and all my positive thinking went straight out the window. I hate this symptom watching, you tell yourself you won't do it but you still do. I had no symtoms this morning which was bringing me down but now all afternoon I've had a dull period ache which is also bringing me down. I never worried about symtoms on my ICSI go as I suffered from terrible OHSS, but this time because it's a FET I'm noticing everything!!! Hope my mood improves for the weekend!

Hope yous are all doing okay today xxx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi all hope everyone can cheer up a bit. It's really hard waiting and symptom watching. I remember well from last time. I'm still feeling sorry for myself after yesterday's transfer. still sore. Been told not to lift during 2ww which is really difficult with a 17 month old. My friend had to take her for her swimming lesson today and has been helping me with her in and out of her cot and highchair.  I'm just really wary that if I do something I will just jeopardise everything!!!!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

BFN for me. Will book next one tomorrow. 
Good luck to everyone that's due to test soon. X


----------



## Jules2194

AndLou really sorry to hear your news.  Hugs xxx


----------



## Sue68

Sorry to read your post AndLou   look after yourself xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Jules*, thank you. Congratulations on yesterday's transfer. Lots of sticky stuff for you  X


----------



## KathyN

Hey ladies,

AndLou sorry to hear your news. Big hugs xx

It must be the weather! I woke up with the right hump today because I had cramps and have convinced myself this isn't working this time :-( After a few hours of moping around the house, I remembered a quote I used to repeat to myself in previous 2ww. I'll share it with you - I hope it helps those of you who need it. I used to repeat it a few times and before long I calmed down (until the next paddy anyway lol!!!)

NO MORE STRESS
I am calm
I am relaxed
I breathe deeply
I am at peace with myself
I am at peace with the world
I can laugh
Life is good
I am in control


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Thank you *KathyN*, best of luck to you. Hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky for you. X


----------



## Limeygirl

Hi Sharry, please could you add me to the front page? We've had IVF and our OTD is 10th Feb.

Hi everyone, I'm new here and want say hi. It seems like a very friendly site   I'm not very teccy though, and haven't worked out how to do everything, so I apologise if my posts are a bit basic!
I am 4dp 3dt. 2 embies- top quality but only 4 cells. Now I'm playing the waiting game too....

Fertile thoughts to you all!


----------



## chocbunny

Oh AndLou I'm so sorry hon   
Take care of yourself and keep talking to us if you find it useful


----------



## PoppyDoc

Lots of newbies since I last looked - welcome you all (special hi to fellow Jessops lass Mrs Hopkins)! Managed to leave my iPad at work yesterday hence not checking. Don't usually work Fridays but we were interviewing today so was in this afternoon. It was like leaving my left arm somewhere! Of course, I'm thinking, Is this early placenta brain?!

More minstrels...

Lots of posts about checking early. There does seem a big time range between different clinics. Basically, you could poas with reasonable confidence from day 14 with EC (or equivalent with a FET) being day zero. This would equate to be when you missed a period if you got pregnant naturally. Much before that, it is likely to be negative unless you use one of the super doopa sensitive tests, but then as someone said you run the risk of picking up the remnants of HCG if this was used as a trigger. Having tested every day for the last four days last time I am restraining myself this time. Sunday is day 14 for me.

Going into work also meant I could collect the parcel of fusible fleece for my quilting so it's going to be a weekend of producing table mats!


----------



## Jessica1986

*mrs hopkins and poppy* I am also at jessops  had my ET yesterday and OTD a week Monday. Hi to everyone else and sorry no more personals... on my mobile. Hope the longest 2 weeks ever is treating everyone well though xxx


----------



## Fayebeline

Evening Ladies!!!

Had ET yesterday, had 2 x day 3 embies put back so currently trying to take my mind off of everything.  Although a bit stressed today with one thing or another but hopefully all sorted now.

Please can I be added to the front page, my OTD is 12th Feb.

Going back to read over the last few pages to get to know you (guessing there will be a few names that I know from Jan/Feb cycle)

Love and baby dust to you all.

Faye x


----------



## Rach9520

Can I please be added ?
Test day 13/2  DIUI 


This is the tricky part of waiting and uh like last time I've told myself not to google every small little thing as I'm sure this just made me more anxious .

So ladies stay away from google lol


----------



## PoppyDoc

Hi Jessica, Fayebeline and Rach! Using the forum is a bit of a double edged sword with regard to keeping your mind off things... You just have to keep plodding on through the days.

I agree about google - I didn't get much work done in my last 2ww but have been a bit better this time apart from reading everything I could find about bleeding...


----------



## _MrsH_

So sorry to hear your news AndLou xx

Hi Jessica1986 - hope all went ok and you manage the 2ww! xx


----------



## mrsbp

I worked out trigger shot would be out of system by now so hense why i thought about testing early. 5th will be 15 days past e/c.
its going to slow. I was orginally booked in for my otd today but i had to down reg longer. So feelimg a bit anoyed thinking i could have found out today!

Im really sory andlou hope your okay take care and chin up xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Mrsbp I picked up a faint line at 6dp5dt still getting lines now at 10dp5dt, got a 1-2 weeks on a digi 2 days ago (they are rubbish was planning on leaving it out for hubs to see the words tomorrow and the display is blank.. Had to buy 4 more tests!) otd is tomorrow be happy to finally be able to ring the clinic and book a scan


----------



## MJ1981

Hi ladies! 

Could I please be added to the first page? Had my first IUI today and OTD is 14th Feb!

As my first IUI had to be cancelled, I'm actually very happy and positive  I'm trying to stay as calm as possible and try not to think to much about the next two weeks


----------



## nurse_natty

Hello!  
Could I please be added?  
I am on Clomid 50mg 2nd round. I think I ovulated yesterday, follicle tracking scan today showed evidence of this.
So officially I will be testing on 13th February but my cycles tend to be about 25days, not sure I can hold out until then!

I am sure I will be looking up symptoms every 5 minutes. I am feeling happy relaxed and calm today. Long may it last.
Good luck everyone


----------



## Jm8485

Hi ladies 
I did my IUI yesterday on the 30th Jan so I will be testing on the 13th Feb. soooo hoping this is the charm! It would be awesome news the day before Valentina's day!


----------



## Jm8485

Hi Sharry,
Can you add me to the front page please..
IUI on 30th jan
Otd on 13 Feb


Thanks


----------



## wibble-wobble

Finally after what seems like the longest 2 weeks ever even though it was only 11 days   its OTD and its official (or will be once the clinic opens at 

I have my    Its early days I know but I'm over the moon   I really didn't think I could be this lucky.

Good luck to everyone testing soon    

AndLou sorry to hear you got a bfn   hopefully its your turn next


----------



## Sue68

huge congratulations wibble wobble!!

My date is 6 February, feeling quite anxious and trying to not test before as had HcG trigger so assume that will still be in my system   lots!

Xx


----------



## mrsbp

Hey ladies
Bit of advice please...
POAS this morning i just couldnt wait any longer!
Anyway its a definet dark BFP!!! 
We are trying to not get too excited as still could be trigger shot put its been 13 days since that and i read it takes up to 10 to come out of system.
Could my dream actually have just came true?? 
Xxx


----------



## Sue68

Sounds very positive mrsbp!


----------



## NatW

Good morning all!

Congrats Wibble Wobble! Fab news.
Sounds like great news MrsBP!

So sorry it didn't work AndLou. My heart goes out to you.

AFM, after the rubbish day I had yesterday, I decided to test this morning as I'm 8dp 5dt, which in my mind makes it 14 days and I'm in absolute shock as I had a faint second line! We've been trying 13 years and I've NEVER had a second line, so I'm actually shaking! So there have been tears of a different kind from both me and my DH this morning! I can't believe it! I'm going to try hold off testing again till OTD, but I have a feeling I won't be able to resist!


----------



## naddie

Nat that is amazing, well done and congrats to you and dh, yous must be over the moon.


----------



## Marilu

Hi ladies,

Had ET yesterday, had 2 x day 5 embies put back so currently trying to take my mind off a bit. This is my second FET and third cycle so hoping third time lucky!! 
Jm8485 - my OTD is on the 12th so right before yours? Are you planning to test early? I'll try to hold on!!
Wibble Wobble - massive congrats!! Fantastic news!
Sharry, can I be added to the front page please? FET and OTD on the 12th.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## AK2014

Hi Wibble congratulations on your BFP!! It must be such a relief and joy to see that positive test , I wish you the best and the most uneventful pregnancy. Big hugs 
I have been following everyone's progress and not posting but my heart is with all of you.  
AndLou and Laura so sorry to hear your bfn and I truly hope you are successful in your next attempt.
Positive vibes to everyone going through this torturous 2 week ordeal xxx


----------



## PoppyDoc

Loads of really good news this morning! Congrats everyone. Day 14 tomorrow for me so will test then. No more nausea so not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Stacey84

Morning all, just trying to catch up with everything, had a few pages to catch up on.
Congrats to those who have reached their OTD already and got good news. My heart goes out to those who have not got the news they hoped for, fingers crossed for your next attempt.

Hi to any newcomers since I last posted.

I've had a few symptoms but nothing too strong, so I don't know if it's a sign, or just side effects from the pessaries, and nerves. Thanks for the advice earlier re pee sticks. I was back in Tesco this morning and couldn't resist - they didn't have any of the expensive ones so just bought the cheapy Tesco one. I'm going to try and wait to OTD (7th Feb) but I don't think I'll be able to. I thought about trying on Wednesday but realised that would be day 13 since ET so might be tempted on Tuesday instead... I'll keep you posted.

Went to the theatre last night with friends, and it felt strange spending time with people I'm close to who don't know. I sat and thought, I could be PG and they don't know it and for the first time in the 2ww, I actually felt like it could be true. But then there was a sad scene in the show (Ghost the musical - awesome show) and I had a wee tear and thought I was going to start properly crying! Luckily I managed to control myself. It's crazy how anything can just set you off. 

I hope everyone is having a good weekend so far. I really hope to be reading some good news on here this week.

xx


----------



## RaMaher

Wobble wobble - congrats on your BFP  

Nat and Mrsbp - that sounds so promising.  I am really pleased for both of you .  Hope those lines get stronger and stronger

Poppydoc - thinking of you and good luck for tomorrow.  

AFM - bleeding has slowed down but is definitely still there.  Very strange for me, cycle is usually 30 days.  So started bleeding 6 days early.  Still have cramps both sides and feeling just exhausted.  It is my OTD tomorrow so At least then I will know for sure it is all over and can stop with the drugs !!! If it is a BFP I will I suspect collapse with shock, as will all of you given what's been happening here.  

Hope everyone is finding distraction I their 2 week torture.  I am off to the hairdressers this afternoon for a change of style !! Very aware I have booked this as I am feeling sad and want to cheer myself up so I suspect the change of style may end up being a tiny trim  

Really looking forward to DH getting home tomorrow and having a lovely day with him, if BFN is confirmed I will be going on a lovely birthday walk to the pub with e dog and having lots of red wine  

Happy weekend ladies in waiting 

lxxxx


----------



## mrsbp

Hey laura.
I hope your ok u went quite on messeges.
Im really sorry you have been bleeding and having a difficult time :-(
You never know nothing is 100% till you get the results.
I bet u cant wait to see dh i hope you have a lovely day no matter the results.

My positive line had gone really faint since this morning so dont no what to think now! Will do another tomorrow to see if its any darker.

good luck to every1 testing tomorrow!


----------



## SantaMaria

Hi 
Can I join your thread had 5day blastocyst transferred yesterday, test day 11feb. Feeling pretty uncomfortable from the transfer. So hoping for another bfp! Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## monty moo

Hi girls. 
Can I join this thread. Been on cycle buddies and found it really helpful so hoping to support and get support from this thread. So glad to have got this far had ET this morning 5 day blast and now hoping I can be more relaxed this 2ww than the last time lol   
Anyone have an opinion on eating pineapple, I ate one chunk then thought I remembered something negative about it so spat out second piece eek let the madness begin!!


----------



## Jessica1986

Welcome *montymoo*. Sure I've seen you somewhere before  congrats on being PUPO. Apparently pineapple has both beneficial properties and potentially slightly dangerous properties so who knows lol. Mad this 2ww  myself I've been terrified to pee, do a number 2 or sneeze for the past 2 days. Oh and yesterday I unbuttoned my tight fitting jeans whilst driving home from uni because I was worried they were restricting the blood supply down there hehe 

Personally I wonder if anyone can tell me why I'm feeling so crappy. Ever since day 3 embie transfer on thursday I've been feeling sick and today I feel quite weak legged. Not fooling myself it's either a positive sign or negative sign this early on as the little darlings will not even have set up camp yet if they're going to but just wondered if anyone knew what it might be all about?

Good luck everyone and hope you're staying calm xx


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls,

Lots of familiar faces here  please can I join the board, doing FET with a five day blast transferred today and OTD is 12 Feb.

Not sure how I'm going to survive the wait...going crazy already lol!


----------



## Sweets99

Hi ladies. Would like to join this thread too!   pupo today @3 day transfer. Otd 15 Feb...roll on.! Lovely to see Monty and Betsy here too. Following you all now! Xxx


----------



## LauraJane25

I am in my 2ww after ET on Monday. I had a 5 day blastocyst transferred and have 6 frosties. This is my first IVF so not sure what to expect. Trying to be patient but just want to know!


----------



## chocbunny

Welcome LauraJane: congratulations on a great result to your cycle - so many frosties!!
Good luck with the rest of your 2ww


----------



## Limeygirl

Hi LauraJayne
I had ET on Monday too - 2 x 3d, both were 4 cells. It was my first IVF too, none to freeze though. Good luck! Xx


----------



## LauraJane25

Thank you. They were concerned about over stimulation so stopped my menopur for two days until the levels came down. I have been told to drink loads so seem to be going to the loo every two minutes! 
Good luck to you all too x x x


----------



## ssltw

Can I also join, OTD will be 15th Feb after DI yesterday/today. Eek!! 

Good luck to everyone else on the dreaded wait


----------



## wibble-wobble

Mrsbp I picked up fairly strong positives from 7dp5dt I was scared to believe them at first sounds good to me


----------



## mrsbp

Thanks wibble wobble!! 
I think il test again tomorrow make sure its not disapearing!! 
My dh wont belive it till i get bfp from blood test on otd! 
Xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

The frer are really good for early testing. Clearblue that do the cross for positive arent so good I used one the day before otd and it was pretty faint compared to the frer I did the few days before. (Ive used 8 tests in 6 days ooopppsss)  clearblue digi picked up 1-2 weeks at 13dpo and 2-3 weeks today 16dpo


----------



## Betsy SW

Wibble congrats again, thanks for the tips on pregnancy tests I was just going to ask that question too!  I think I'll buy some frer tomorrow and then hold out for as long as possible before otd on 12 Feb...


----------



## Limeygirl

Congrats Wibble! X
 such great news!!!


----------



## Jules2194

Evening ladies just been trying to catch up.

Congratulations wibble wobble and welcome to all the newbies and good luck to everyone testing.  

Still feeling tender from ET on Thursday. Had some bleeding today so worrying even more now. I'm trying to be good and not do any lifting etc. had my friend helping me out during day yesterday with my daughter who has been pushing my buttons big style today. I'm trying to stay calm and positive xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi ladies, can I join you please?  I had an early blast and a morula put back today (5dt) with an OTD of February 14th

Looks like some good news so far and it's only the 1st

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Welcome Jules and Angelica!  

I've had a slight panic this evening as have had a small amount of pink/red blood, it can't be implantation as ET was only today, as it's FET it can't be EC related either.  Perhaps the doctor cut me slightly during ET?  Has anyone else had bleeding following ET?

Sleep well and tomorrow we'll be a day closer  

Betsy xx


----------



## AK2014

Betsy no need to worry about a slight bleed after ET it's normal for a lot of women, only if it becomes heavy should you call your clinic. I got slightly worried as well   xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Nat & MrsBp*, massive congratulations to you both  X
*Wibble*, it's a super sticky one. Congratulations still. X
Good luck to everyone else in the 2ww, hope it's not too slow for you's. X


----------



## mrsbp

Hey wibble wobble
It was a clear blue cross i used and iv got 3 more so i can compare ! 
Congrats to u by the way u must be over the moon! Xxx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi betsy I had bleeding during and after due to difficulties with the transfer. I was to by the consultant not to worry.

Hope everything goes well for you x


----------



## RaMaher

Betsy - I believe a bit of bleeding post transfer can be quite normal and nothing to worry about.  Really hope it I has stopped now and you are ok.  

L xxx


----------



## NatW

Morning all

Welcome to all the lovely new ladies. Best of luck to you all in the dreaded 2ww!

Thanks for the congrats and positive vibes. I might actually start to believe it as I did a second test this morning and there's a definite second line! Can't believe I have to wait until Wednesday to phone the clinic though. More waiting!

Hope everyone is OK this morning and there is some more positive news on the way! 
xx


----------



## SantaMaria

NatW what wonderful news xx


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

SF, Jules, Ramaher thank you so much for your reassurance, the bleeding has stopped now and was only slight so hopefully nothing to worry about.  It was a difficult transfer due to scar tissue and my retroverted uterus so sounds like that's why.

NatW that's brilliant news, congratulations!!! 

Betsy xx


----------



## RubyRach

*wibble* that's great news - super congrats on you BFP

*NatW and mrsbp* it's looking good  I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you - roll on OTD!

AFM - I'm 8dp5dt and am having very strong symptoms - clearly I have no idea if I am extra sensitive to the Cyclogest or if it's good news, but all have been getting progressively worse since a few days after transfer - Bubbly sensations & mild cramping on and off (leading to constant knicker checking), pinky/brownish CM at 4dp - nothing since, burning sensation, night sweats which are getting worse (soaked), extremely sore & massive boobs, super tired - falling asleep very early and have gone to bed pre-9pm 3 times last week. I am tempted to do a POAS but am feeling quite positive and I don't want my positive vibes to be shattered just yet in case of a potential BFN.

Our OTD is the 10th but only because hubby is not at home on 7th and we want to go in to the clinic together and they don't do tests on the weekend. I think I'll test on Friday 7th in the evening as it was the clinics choice of date anyway... So that's only another 5 days... 'Only'! 

I hope all you other ladies are holding it together in this 2 week drag along wait


----------



## Betsy SW

Ruby that's so exciting, great that you have such positive symptoms!  I admire you for holding out so long before testing xx


----------



## RubyRach

Thanks Betsy SW, I hope I can hold out... It's more the fear of a BFN that's stopping me POAS right now!


----------



## shazza76

Betsy i had some bleeding after mine just small amount doct told me to expect it as he had to hold my cervix hope this helps.

i had a FET and my date is the 5th this last 11 days have bean hell for me so im looking 4word to getting it over with iv had lots and lots of very painful cramps so just don't no what to think of them but im going to not do anymore pee sticks and just do it on wed good luck to everyone and congratulations to everyone who got good news.


----------



## Sweets99

Betsy...glad to hear bleeding stopped. Hope today is a better day for you x   

Monty...hope you doing well x 

Rubyrach...finger crossed for you...sounds like your symptoms are really strong.   

Shazza...hoping the cramps are the ones that are expected... 

Nat.. congrats on BFP   

Afm...one day post transfer and feeling fine. Feel like I should feel different but I don't...this does really mess with your mind! Hubby is watching me like a hawk lol...can hardly turn my head sideways...really nice to be looked after though xx  

Congrats on anyone else with BFP's!


----------



## Amanda.g

Hi everyone, I had my first fresh ivf cycle, I'm also now currently in the torturous 2ww again as had 3 stimulated iui's. I had Icsi and had transferred one perfect looking 5 day blastocyst embryo, my test day is fri the 7th of February, hope little one is implanting


----------



## PoppyDoc

BFN for me this morning. Am bowing out for a bit to lick my wounds. Good luck, everyone.


----------



## wibble-wobble

Sorry to hear that poppydoc sending you big


----------



## Jules2194

NatW and mrsbp - exciting news good luck.

Poppy so sorry to hear your news big hugs xx

Good luck Amanda and Sweets

Betsy so glad the bleeding has stopped. I'm not feeling too good this morning. Got all symptoms of AF. Feel a bit sick and in a really bad mood lol. Daren't go check!!! So hope the symptoms pass. Don't remember feeling this way last time.

Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## NatW

Oh Poppy, so sorry. Lots of  

Good luck Ruby, all sounds very positive!

Thanks everyone for your best wishes! Never got this far before. Trying not to get too excited at the moment, but eek!


----------



## Stacey84

I'm so sorry Poppydoc, take it easy.

I think it's also game over for me, started bleeding this morning. OTD isn't til Friday but think I'm bleeding too much for it to be anything other than a BFN. I thought I read on here that you shouldn't bleed til you stop taking the pessaries if you don't normally have periods (which I don't) so not sure what's going on. I'm not going to lie, I'm devastated. I know hardly anyone gets lucky on their first attempt but I was really just beginning to think it could happen. Did I tempt fate by buying POAS yesterday? 

Does anyone know if you have to wait a certain length of time before you can try again? 

Good luck to everyone, I'll keep looking in and I really hope to read some good news over the next few weeks, I need to know that this can and does work.

Take care everyone

xx


----------



## gwendolyn37

Hi Ladies

Can I join the thread? And Sharry I test Feb 4th. 

I had DE transfer 23 January and have been waiting impatiently for my otd. I've been reading the 2ww thread and everyone's symptoms - which has made feel down as I have no symptoms really. Been feeling tired and a few cramps which I sometimes think I imagine!!!!

Anyway I've avoided temptation to test early so just two more days to go!!!

Gwendolyn x


----------



## shazza76

gwendolyn37 good luck i test the day after you so fingers crossed for the both of us.


----------



## shazza76

just o add it can happen 1st time mine did 4 years ago and now have little boy 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Stacey I  don't think you can tempt fate by testing early or buying tests early, unfortunately its just either going to work or it isn't. Its completely out of your control   The pessaries only keep your progesterone high, I think other hormones also need to be raised for AF to stay away.


----------



## chocbunny

hello ladies,
So sorry poppydoc to see your news.  I know there's nothing we can say to make it better so just sending you lot of hugs.  Please take some time to grieve and keep talking to us if it helps.  Take care  
My OTD is tomorrow and I deliberately stayed in bed as long as possible this morning trying to will the day away, until I panicked and convinced myself I was bleeding so had to go check!  My last 2 cycles I bled in the 24hrs before OTD so I can imagine I'll be in and out of the loo 100 times today!
Can anyone tell me is FRER the best test?  I know our clinic play it safe by having an OTD at least one day after the norm so the brand of test shouldn't make any difference but I'd rather see an unambiguously strong line if I'm going to see one!
What's everyone else up to today?  If you have a spare minute, please say a little prayer for me.  Third cycle.    
Best of luck to us all


----------



## wibble-wobble

I used the frer 16dp fertilisation and the positive line came up before the control line and was darker than it too


----------



## lamb38

Hi everybody, 

Congrats on the bfps  

Good luck for those of you still on the wait. Xxx

And huge hugs for those with a bfn.  

Looks like this first cycle is over for me. Bleeding this am and got three days to go before otd. Feel so sad but have a couple of frosties so will push to get them popped in ASAP.

 for all of you wonderful women! Never lose hope xxxx


----------



## RaMaher

Hello ladies.

Good luck to all of you with strong symptoms, I   this cycle goes your way.

Big hugs to those of you with bad news today and all those worried about bleeding.  

AFM - Game over BFN confirmed this morning.  To be honest at the same time as being devastated I am in a small way relieved.  If we had a positive result I would have been very concerned that there was something seriously wrong given the amount of bleeding I have had.  Time for a break and a bit of real life for DH and I.  We've dedicated over a year to this last cycle with the fight for funding and the lifestyle changes and I think we need some normal time together before we try again.  DH is home now thank goodness and the boy done good I the birthday presents  .  Ooh look I do believe it is after noon on only birthday - large G&T for me ? Don't mind  if I do.  

Good luck to you all with the rest of your cycles.  Popppydoc, I will be checking in tomorrow to see how you got on, all my prayers are with you lady


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

RaMaher - so sorry to read your news, big hugs!  I'm glad that you're enjoying a well deserved drink and presents though!  Do you have any funded cycles left?  I'm self funded, I was given one funded cycle.  Hope you're ok xxx 

Lamb - so sorry, I hope that you're ok and have some answers soon from your clinic xxx

Poppydoc - I'm so sorry for your news too, it's such a cruel process, I hope you're ok xxx 

Chocbunny I hope the knicker watching is not driving you mad, not long now!  I think any test wouldwork for you now, I like the clear blue digital ones with conception indicator if you're not testing early, it saves the stress of is there/isn't there a line as it pops up on screen with 'pregnant' or 'not pregnant' and tells you how many weeks.

Stacey I hope you're ok!  my clinic said I can cycle again after one period, I think it depends on availability and what drugs you're taking xxx 

Hope everyone else is doing well!

Afm I have a heavy cold and sore throat and feeling rough, not ideal for my emby but hopefully it won't affect it as I don't think a cold should stop you getting pregnant?! Hope not anyway xx


----------



## Jules2194

RaMaher - so sorry to  hear your news   . You go and enjoy your drink. You deserve it!!!

Lamb and Stacey - sorry to hear your news too   

Chocbunny - wishing you all the luck in the world   

Betsy - hope you are feeling better soon xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Massive hugs to all with BFNs. Hope your all ok. X
Good luck to all those waiting to find out. X


----------



## monty moo

Ramaher- So sorry to hear your news, a large g&t does sound awesome, you enjoy and glad DH is looking after you so well.
Stacy - sorry you have had a bleed it may not b the end hang on in there. My clinic ask for two normal periods before you can have a fet and its 4-6 mths for a new cycle but I think it varys, thats nhs treatment.
Betsy and sweets hope u r both ok im desperate for any sort of twinge to indicate good news lol!
Chocbunny - whats frer test?!   tryin to rack my brain im v tempted to test around day 10 myself not sure if I will but just wondering which test you mean x


----------



## Sue68

Hi all

So sorry to hear of your news Poppydoc, lamb and RaMaher   this is such a hard process. Many   to you xx

My drama started at midnight last night where I felt I started my period so ran to the loo (we had guests for dinner) and yes bright red.  Went to toilet and more came out.  I was shaking...had to hold it together in front of my guests.  They left and I spent more time on the loo. More blood but less.

Called emergency at argc ariund 1am and they asked me to come in today. Hardly slept and very teary 

No blood overnight but spotted red blood when went to the loo this am twice. Had a scan and lining is 14mm, had blood test and progesterone has gone down.  Have been advised to up cyclogest and carry on until OTD test on Thu.  I am still shaking and trying to hold it together.  Went to the loo since and no red blood but very small brown, some on panty liner.  I know no one can really tell me it will be ok but it would still be nice if anyone can share any positive thoughts.  Have back ache but no cramping.

Big hugs to all for listening xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Sue68*,  hope everything's ok. Fingers crossed for Thursday. X


----------



## Sunshine:)

I have had icsi and currently on my tww. I'm on progesterone pesseries until test day which is Friday. 
I have had super sore bbs until today and they have returned to normal, and this normally happens just before af is due to come. I've not really had any other symptoms, some cramping but not bad. 
Has anyone else had this and still had a bfp?
This tww is driving me mad just waiting.


----------



## Sue68

Thanks AndLou, my thoughts with you too


----------



## RubyRach

A few of us have had bleeding today then... What a bummer  

After my positive post this morning it's all gone down hill today. I started spotting red at lunch time. I've been a wreck all afternoon, but it has slowed down now. I called emergency line to see if they want me to up my cyclogest - only on 1x400mg at night, but they said not to. I'm due in the clinic first thing anyway due to OHSS checks... I suppose they may be able to tell me more then?? Or they may just say wait to test later in week.

Again, more waiting...


----------



## Sue68

RubyRach, I feel your anxiety   it is so hard. I am laid on the sofa frightened to move.

Yes I would expect them to tell you more tomorrow.  I have been asked to call if the bleeding  continues or gets worse. 

Am keeping everything crossed and lots of   for us all xx


----------



## KateAbroad

Bleeding for me too. What an awful day for many of us. OTD meant to be on Wednesday. Will call clinic tomorrow. Trying to understand how and why AF might have come early. I am 8 dpt. has anyone found a link online to the science behind this happening? Best of luck to everyone and positive thoughts.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hugs to *Katie, Sue & Ruby*   X


----------



## Amanda.g

I had my blastocyst embryo transfer weds and both fri and sat I had some cramping varying in strength but haven't had cramping since just had some head pressure and been a little light headed today, I'm feeling hopeful but I'm not allowing myself more than that, all the disappointing BFN's over the years have taught me not to get my hopes up to much. ( you know how it is) 

So how's symptoms going for you ladies? 

Jules ..Thank you xx


----------



## smudger1

Hi, 

I hope it's ok to join your thread.

I'm really sorry to those who' have had bfn's and sending lots of good wishes to everyone else!!

I am due to test on the 7th. I am currently 9 dpt and am very nervous.

It was our first icsi cycle with 1 embryo x

S x


----------



## Sue68

AndLou u r so kind  

KateA- I have been looking it up since the small hours of this morning and go from feel good stories of implantation to failed ivf  I think we need to breathe deeply and focus on it still isn't over, hard as that is many  

I am as we type forcing myself to smile and think positive, crazy as that sounds!  

Hi smudger! Fingers crossed for you x

AFM - latest no red blood since this am. Slight brown in liner and been to loo and not passed any blood. Very slight brown when wiping, bizzare but keeping positive! X


----------



## MJ1981

Sorry to hear about all the BFNs  

Okay, here we go, I started checking symptoms as well. I had mild cramping yesterday and felt just nothing when I woke up this morning. But then I started to get a really bad headache and felt really sick for the whole afternoon and was actually close to throwing up. Feeling much better now but still not quiet right. Could just be a normal bug but who knows...


----------



## Amanda.g

Had my treatment on the NHS but was only entitled to the one go due to our catchment area but we have to blasts on ice so does anyone know if I'd be a me to use my frozen embryos still on NHS??


----------



## NatW

I'm so sorry to hear all the bad news today. My heart goes out to each and every one of you. Lots of love xxx


----------



## KateAbroad

Thanks Sue68. Been doing the same. What date is your OTD? Do you have any frosties as back up for other months? So hard to stay positive , feel so tired and emotional and like I just want to curl up in a ball, can't seem to face talking to anyone! Hope tomorrow brings a more positive attitude. Let me know how you get on,


----------



## chocbunny

Hi Amandag, I'm not sure all clinics are the same but certainly at ours, yes, you get at least one frozen embryo transfer included within an NHS try.  
I'm sorry to hear so many of you ladies had horrible days today.  Bleeding during 2ww doesn't necessarily mean the end but I know how shocking and upsetting it can be.  Please take care of yourselves and try not to lose hope.  
Thank you all for your kind thoughts and wishes ahead of our OTD tomorrow.  Here's hoping it might be our time and I'll be on here with good news in the morning, everything crossed


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*AmandaG*, which ccg are you under? X


----------



## KateAbroad

Chocbunny. Would be wonderful to get happy news on here tomorrow. The very best of luck and hope so much this is your month for happiness x


----------



## Marilu

I'm so sorry for all the BFNs today 
This journey is really really tough, I never imagined what it was before starting treatment. Ladies, my heart goes out to all of you, time is a good healer! We all make it at some point, don't lose hope!
Chocbunny - good luck for tomorrow! 
M


----------



## gwendolyn37

Thanks Shazza76 and glad to hear that there is success with first attempts see you on the other side of the 2 ww!!!!!!!!!!!    

So sorry to hear all the sad news today in this thread.  Sending everyone lots and lots of    And wishing you all the very best with your next decisions.


----------



## KathyN

Good morning everyone.
I'm sorry to hear of the BFN's and also happy to hear about the BFP's it gives us all a bit of hope!
Some good news from me... I started testing early (naughty, I know!). Started Friday with a BFN but by Saturday it was BFP!! My OTD is tomorrow so fingers crossed I have a sticky bean!
Kathy x


----------



## WannaBeAMummy

Hello ladies, please can I join? I know some of you from cycle buddies.

I'm so sorry to those who have had confirmed bfn's already, I hope your time comes soon. Big hugs.

Congrats to those with bfps.

Good luck to chocbunny and others testing today.

I had a 2 day transfer of 2x grade 2 four cell embryos. This is our first ICSI cycle and we didn't get any to freeze. I am 5dp 2dt OTD is 12 Feb, still 9 days away!!! I will definitely be testing early, probably on Friday at 11dp 2dt, I have already tested out the trigger, got bfn yesterday. 

I don't really do symptom spotting as I have had every early pregnancy symptom going during previous natural cycle 2ww's. The only symptoms I have had since transfer are cramping, sharp ovary pains, discharge, terribly sore boobs and nipples, and vivid dreams but I put all of these down to the meds and pains from ec and leftover follies. 

I am, however, paranoid about sneezing and coughing etc, anyone else?

Hoping for lots and lots of bfps on this thread.

Wannabe xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*KathyN*,   Congratulations. X
*WannaBe*, best of luck  X


----------



## Amanda.g

Smudger ..your on same test day as me and was also my 1st try with one embryo  xx

Choc bunny ..thanks for the info, been that long since I had my PTA I can't remember all the details.x

And Lou ..I'm a patient at Leigh infirmary seeing a lot of the amazing ACU team but I was sent to Care clinic in Manchester for my EC and ET.x


----------



## NatW

KathyN congratulations! I seem to remember you saying you had ET the day after me, but Bourn have given you an OTD of tomorrow? Mine is Wednesday! I think I might call them in a bit...

Well done! 
xx


----------



## Sue68

Fantastic news KathyN!  

Good luck chocbunny!  

Hi KateA- my OTD is Thu 6 February.  Had no bleeding overnight and slight brown but nothing then going to the loo for a wee (tmi!). I don't know what to think. The blood was so red late Sat night/early hours of Sunday it is hard to ignore  I am resting today and desperately hoping the bleeding does not mean I have failed. How are you today? Well I hope. Take care x


----------



## Ainsleigh.searle

Hi ladies , Im posting this in hope that there are any of u going thru the 2ww at the minute ? I find out this Sunday if my first IUI has worked or not and I'm just in bits today! I have managed to hold it togther right up until today and now my emotions are just everywhere! It's the thought that all this stress and anxiety might have to happen all again next month if it Dusnt work ! I just really don't see how I can do all this again ! I know I will do of course .....u get through it but today is seriously the hardest day so far of my 2ww. Anyone else feeling like this ?


----------



## KateAbroad

I definitely have AF. Not heavy at all but it is there undeniably! I have asked for my review with clinic this week to try and find out next step and why AF came early when I am on so many different drugs. Hoping they will tell me more then and get estimate date for the next step as need some hope and something to focus on. Sue68 I really hope you have more success this cycle and if not then perhaps see you on here again in the next few months. Best of luck to fellow 5th feb testers, wish I was with you and also testing but just not my time this month. Will keep checking in to see how everyone gets on.


----------



## Sue68

So sorry to hear that KateA  from what I have read bleeding can happen due to abrupt drop in progesterone, failed ivf or implantation bleeding. 

All of the above can be red blood or brown blood. I really hope you get answers from your clinic. I am on the verge of calling mine today to try and talk to someone who hopefully knows more than I do as I would not expect AF to stop in less than a day and go to brown spotting but this could be because of the drugs I am on. 

still keeping fingers crossed xx


----------



## Stacey84

Morning All, sorry to hear about the hard time some of you are having. My heart goes out to each of you.

My bleeding hasn't stopped, and is just like a heavy period so I would say it's definitely over for me. I called the hospital this morning, and they said it's unlikely, but still a slim chance I could be pregnant so I have to keep taking the pessaries and test on Friday and call them with the result. I knew it wouldn't be easy but I just feel so heartbroken. The nurse said they make you have 3 periods before you can try again, so it will be a few months before I can try again, so I'll have yet another child free Christmas. I just wish I had started earlier than I did, it's been almost 2 years since I was first referred and I really thought I would have a child by now, I was obviously very naive. I know some people have been trying for a lot longer than that and I have so much respect for them because I don't know how they do it.

Sorry for the negative post, I just need to get it out. My DH has been really good, and my friends are being supportive, but none of them truly understand how I feel.

Good luck to all with OTD this week, I really hope that there are some good news stories on here.

Take care everyone

xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Stacey so sorry you are going through this   a negative cycle is devastating anyway, but to have it end sooner than otd, I can't even imagine how that must feel     Your right that no one can truely understand how you feel, they haven't walked in your shoes. Take the next few months to heal, be kind to yourself


----------



## Sue68

So sorry to read your post Stacey  

Be kind to yourself lots of   xx


----------



## NatW

Oh goodness I'm so sorry to read your news Stacey and Kate. Fingers crossed Sue. Lots of   to everyone!

Just popping quickly by to say I spoke to my clinic who confirmed my OTD should've been today not Wednesday! So I'm happy to report my official OTD  !!

Take care of yourselves everyone xxx


----------



## BabyR

The 2ww is so hard, my advice would be to something you enjoy spend time with friends, book a facial, bake a cake....anything to take your mind off it.

Try some positive thinking imagine yourself getting a BFP and being pregnant - it my help lift your mood.

Good luck xxxx


----------



## KateAbroad

Great news NatW! That is wonderful to hear!!!

Just spoken to consultant at the clinic and he is surprised i bled so early while on the progesterone and estogen (spelling sorry!). But says that is probably does mean it is over. DH still holding on to hope for Wednesday but I am trying to move on. I spoke to them re FET and he says i can try when my next cycle starts so hopefully about 4/5 weeks. Natural to start with but be flexible to change to hormones if i dont ovulate as planned. I do feel better now we have spoken to the consultant and feel like we have to just try and move on. My family are all in the know and i am dreading now telling them on wednesday that it is all over for this one. They will be supportive but i feel we need to just be strong and move on and not dwell on what was not meant to be. Not sure there is a right way to be with all this- i swing from being devastated and so sad to trying to be positive and see it as a stepping stone process. So easy to get impatient Stacey but think we all need to put a bit in the fact that hopefully when our time is right it will work out and a failed cycle is just another month when it was not meant to be and no reflection on what can happen next month. Hopefully your clinic will learn from what happened this time to you and try and change the doseage a bit next time etc.
Hope all the BFN's feel better soon and huge congrats to the BFP's one day it will be our turn to type those letters!


----------



## chocbunny

Hi ladies,
Thanks for all your kind wishes but its a BFN for me.  This doesn't get any easier does it?!
Good luck to you all for the rest of your cycles.
Take care of yourselves.


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Chocbunny - I'm so sorry to hear your news, big hugs, it's such a hard time xx 

Kate and Stacey, big hugs to you too, take care and I hope you get some answers from
your clinics xxx 

Sue I have my fingers crossed for you xx

Nat congrats again  has it sunk in yet?

Hope everyone else is ok xx

Afm I'm feeling quite despondent about this cycle, I'm having to lead a very busy time with stress at work, a toddler and lots of carrying her around (she doesn't get that you're not meant to lift during 2ww lol) and clinic also gave me a low chance of success with this embie  but you never know, so I'm trying to be positive!

Betsy xx


----------



## KateAbroad

Chocbunny- so sorry! My word this is hard- sending you strength and belief that it will happen one day. Full of anger right now so planning on going swimming and then long walk. Hope you find a way through and feel a bit better soon xx


----------



## KateAbroad

PS hang in there Betsy- statistics show that this thread must have some more good luck soon!


----------



## bailey434

So sorry to hear the BFN's over the last few days, hope that you are all ok (or as much as you can be). Keep hanging in there  

Congrats to all the BFP's, what fantastic news for you all. Fingers crosed for the rest of us waiting....


----------



## Gemma1512

Hi Ladies

Sharry can I be added to this, my et was Saturday, otd is 12/02/14     

Betsy good luck hun, try to stay positive, easier said than done I know 

chocbunny so sorry abt your bfn    

Kate hope its not all over for you, hang in there     

Nat congrats on you bfp  

Stacey big hugs hun      

Congrats to all who have got their bfp, and hugs to all who have not 

Just a quick question ladies, did you all take couch rest/ bed rest after et?

My clinic said to return to normal activities after et as long as it's nothing strenuous! Feel bit guilty now coz I had et Saturday I walked the dogs yesterday, walked the dogs today and then went shopping! Do you think I'm doing too much? I'm back in work Wednesday but I've got an office job so I sit down most of the day! 

I'm getting a lot of cramps and backache! I'm so nervous! This tww is gonna drag!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsbp

Hey Gemma,

I think it just depends how you feel.
The day of E/T i just stayed on the sofa and flittered around took it easy. (saturday)
Day after i went shopping! and i went to see my DH parents and other things. (sunday)
then i was off work monday and tuesday but i still did things i took my grandad shopping and out for lunch and stayed in a watch tele mixture of things.
Then i went back to work wednesday back to normal. I just stopped heavly lifting - no hoovering or carrying groceries or boxes or laundry up the stairs, i think you will know if you are doing something to much. 
Im sure walking the dogs was fine as long as they dont tug you badly.
good luck!

Just an update on me im 9dpt now and still getting BFPS! 
Still trying not to get my hopes up but cant help but think surely the trigger shot is out of my system by now its been 15 days!

congrats to all the BFPs since iv last been on and im really sorry to those who didnt get them, your time will come soon im sure i know theres nothing that can be said to make you feel better but i really hope you take care of yourself and feel back to positive energy soon!


----------



## RubyRach

Had OHSS blood test today and as I'm day 14 they also did the HCG blood test so unfortunately it's an official BFN - gutted. 

Congrats to all the lovely ladies with their BFPs and lots of love to all those with negative results. Good luck to all you ladies in waiting...

I'm going to take a break now and try to pull myself together xx


----------



## bailey434

Hi Gemma

I had my ET last Saturday (25th Feb) and I just sat with my feet up on Saturday but then popped to the shops on Sunday (but no heavy bags lifted) and then was back at work on Monday (office job so sat on my bum most of the time). 

I did take my dogs for a little walk on the Sunday, making sure they had headcollars on so they couldn't pull me too much and have been walking them everyday since (slightly shorter walk and definitely slower than usual). I had cramps for a first few days so don't worry too much. 

You know your own body and how much to push it but generally just be nice to yourself and have a think before you do something.....I keep having to tell myself I can't lift the hoover up the stairs as I'm so used to doing it automatically!


----------



## Sue68

Oh no chocbunny and RubyRach   , so hard to know what to say. My thoughts with you xx

Betsy - keep positive, I can do no harm and feels better  

KateA - did he tell you why he thought the bleeding started? I keep reading about implantation bleeding so could it be that?  

Good luck to all others xx


----------



## Jessica1986

Hi ladies.  Sorry I have been quiet for the past few days. I am trying to keep my mind active and focussed on other things. I have a confession to make. I went to asda earlier and thought since it was a quiet time it'd be a good time to purchase a pee stick inconspicuously for later this week (please don't slap my wrists too much I know it's a bad idea but just can't wait hehe  ) only thing is I was so nervous I'd be spotted I grabbed a first response and stuffed it under my other stuff but it wasn't til I got home I realised it was the 'quick' test not the most sensitive 'early' test... woops, bit of a fail  

So sorry to everyone with bfns, I'm just starting to realise how cruel and random this whole process is and no words can really make it better   big congrats to everyone with bfps and really good luck with the next 9 months. And welcome again to any of you lovely ladies I met on the cycle buddies page.

Sorry for the lack of personals but it's been so long since I posted I wouldn't know where to start. All the best to you all xxx


----------



## willow100

Hi Sharry, could you add me to this please, x2 hatching blast transferred on 02/02, otd 15/02. Eeeek so excited  
So sorry to read other peoples bfn`s, it is so sad that we all have to go through this, it does make us stronger and when our time does finally come it will be extra extra special, just please do not give up  

Congrats to you ladies who have got their bfp already, it must be such a wonderful feeling to see that second line, hope and prey you have a smooth and straight forward pregnancy


----------



## smudger1

Hi,

I had 'bed rest' the night of the et and then took it easy the day after but then went back to normal. I think it all depends on how you are feeling! My clinic told me to get back to normal but just watch certain thins. 

Is anyone else symptom reading? I have been having mild cramps on and off since the et, today they are still there but not strong. I was due on my af 3 days ago (although I don't know if that still works). I am 10 dpt and dreading going to the loo etc just in case. My normal af cramps are quite severe so I don't think it is here (yet)!

Congratulations to all of those with bfp's and thoughts to those with bfn's or af's. This is such a hard process to go through and I wish it could be positive for all of us.

S x


----------



## KateAbroad

Sue68- he reckoned that the trigger shot i had was not enough to protect the lining but thinks that was not resulted in the failed cycle it just resulted in AF coming. He thinks it would have been failed cycle anyway this time- just luck of the drawer. Sorry not sure this helps but i think everyone needs different doses and as this was my first cycle it was all a bit of a trial. I reacted so much to egg collection that even with a 5dt my body was still so weak that i think maybe it just could not also support an embryo too. Best of luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## NatW

Thank you again all!

With regards to rest or not, this time I did rest up quite a lot. Luckily my ET was on a Friday, so I managed to have my feet up all weekend and then I took Monday off and just sat and watched far too much TV. It was bliss! My acupuncturist did recommend 'sofa rest' for me, purely because of my history of multiple BFNs and immune issues. It doesn't work for everyone, and if it was a natural BFP it's likely you wouldn't be sitting around doing nothing, so I don't think there's any right or wrong!

x


----------



## Sue68

KateA - r u sure it is AF without having your blood test?  Don't want to sound crazy but my clinic said it is the only way to know for sure  

I have not bled since spotting yday. Nothing today either in knickers or when going to the loo but not sure if that is due to the progesterone stopping it.

I also rested after et and have been off work mainly cos my work is very stressful and went straight back to work after my 1st ivf and got very stressed so chose to do something different this time. Plenty of others work throughout and are fine


----------



## KateAbroad

Not 100% but i know AF and this is definately not implantation as have been bleeding much more that you by the sounds of it. Clinic said there is outside chance and should continue taking meds but i know my body and i know that this is not meant to be this time. Fingers crossed for you as sounds like your bleeding is a bit different.


----------



## Sue68

Keeping my fingers crossed for outside chances for both of us xx

I just want to sleep and wake up on Thursday so I'll know for sure.  Toying with PoaS but scared


----------



## monty moo

So sorry rubyrach and chocbunny   This process is so damn cruel. Hope you and your dh can spend QT together and find the strength to move on in time x
Im confused as to how many of us had ET on Saturday and all seem to have different dates to test?! Can anyone explain this to me I know a 2 day may have a liitle different to a 5 day but I had a 5 day transfer and my test date appears later tgan everyone else lol?


----------



## Seabob

Hi girls I'm back! 3rd time lucky, 2 x icsi blasts on board 1 hatching which looked amazing... Bias already! Test date valentines day!


----------



## shazza76

I THINK ITS ALL OVER FOR ME JUST DID A TEST AND IT WAS NEG MY DATE TO TEST IS WED BUT WE DID ONE TONIGHT ITS SO GUTTING  I REALLY  WAS THINKING IT WAS GOING TO WORK JUST HAVE NO WORDS SOSO SAD.


----------



## Gemma1512

Thanks for all your replies ladies, made me feel a lot better! I haven't been carrying any heavy bags etc so I'm sure the shopping was fine  also my dogs are only lil pugs so they can't pull me  

Shazza I'm so sorry Hun, don't give up just yet tho I've heard people testing neg the day before otd and then positive the nxt day  

Seabob good luck, nice to see you on here from the lwh board  

Ruby sorry to hear your bfn  

Mrsbp congrats  

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Somedayhopefully

Hi ladies can I join in? Quick summary I had 2 Doner eggs transferred last year with BFP but chemical. I've got AMH of 0.5 and only 2 follicles! I have been given a chance by another clinic to try my own eggs and I got one follicle and 1 egg. It fertilised and is top grade and was put back as 2 day embie on 24.01.14! As u can imagine it seems so much stressful as it's MY egg which I got told would never happen! 

I have been on the doner section last year and on low AMH section this year, and only just found this section! Woohoo some lovely ladies in the same boat  

Sorry about any bfns and congrats on BFP's! 

My OTD is Monday -10th. I daren't test early, I'm far too scared. I've been quite positive up to now, but now getting a bit flappy. I know what' it's like to have a chemical preg and am dreading test day as I don't want to feel like that again. I honestly could wait another week after am dreading testing that much! I had no symptoms last time, maybe a tiny bit of nausea (and vivid or orgasmic dreams!) This time I don't have much but some cramping that woke me up last night and has been quite bad today. I had a tiny spot of blood last night, but nothing since. I'm so scared it's so hard. I feel like flo is on her way the cramps are getting stronger. I'm not sure though if they feel like they are either side rather than in the middle like flo, could there be an explanation? 

Hope you ladies are doing well, fingers crossed for all of you xxx


----------



## Sue68

Shazza76 - I don't know how sensitive the test is that you took? Could it be too early to test?  I almost bought one today but it says accurate from day of period. Mine isn't due until 08/02 so thought there was no point buying one.

Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## shazza76

sue68 it was the one from the doc i didnt thik it was too early but i relly hope it was this was my last go for me.


----------



## lamb38

So sorry to read of more bfn's.  And huge congrats to all the bfps! 
Sending lots of love to all and a ton of baby dust! 

I've had a hellish 2days of pain and bleeding. Finally got through to my clinic just for them to tell me to keep going with the pessaries and progynova and definitely do a pregnancy test tomorrow morning, which is my OTD. It just feels so cruel. I can't face the thought of looking at the stick and having the neg staring back at me. And then having to phone them up again to tell them _again_ what we already know. It's just so awful 

Thanks for the place to vent xxx


----------



## Limeygirl

Hi lovely ladies
Just wanted to send huge congratulations for all the BFPs and loads of hugs to those who have got BFNs....  Hope you all look after yourselves x
I'm now 7dp 3dt, and my embies were only 4 cells, so I guess that makes me a little behind, because they've got to catch up a bit!  Clinic said I could test 14 dp ec (this Friday 7th) or 14 dp et, (Mon 10th) which they feel would be more accurate. Hmmmm, wonder which one I'll do lol....
Love to u all
X


----------



## Sweets99

*wannabeemummy*...welcome to PUPO. This is my first ICSI cycle too! Hope your cold is getting better.xx  
*kathyN and Nat * ...congratulations on BFP's!!xxx 
*KateA and Stacey*....sorry to hear about the bleeding. Said a little prayer for you both. KateA even though you have bad news your post was warming to read as you are so positive xx  
*Chocbunny and ruby rach*...sorry to hear your news. Look after yourselves xxx
 
*Betsy*...sorry to hear you are having a hard time. It must be very hard with a toddler at the same time. Hope you manage to find time for yourself. I downloaded a few really good relaxation apps on phone and it is amazing to listen to at bed time and just pass out and forget everything. Fingers crossed xx  
*Gemma*, I think everyone is told different things depending on clinics. I was told to carry on as normal after ET just take it easy for a couple of days and no heaving lifting ect. Fingers crossed. I am soooooo nervous too!!! Xxx  
*Mrsbp*...love reading your BFP's posts...YAY...some good news!! Xxx   
*Bailey*..I miss my hoover too! I think I am totally OCD with cleaning now that I have had to pull back. Hopefully it will be worth it though xx    
*Jessica*...I am really trying hard not to buy tests...who knows whether I may give in yet. Hate that I have to wait until day after valentines for news...argghhhh frustrating!    
*Willow*...congarts on being PUPO. I am also due to test on 15th! Fingers crossed. I had 3dt Sat.  
*Smudger*...I think most of us are 'knicker wathcing' lol. I have become completely obsessed. No cramps just still the ovary pains which are finally improving today!   
*Monty*... my OTD seems to be ages away I was a 3dt and think maybe it because some were blasts?? Confused.com! Hope you are feeling well in yourself? Xxx   
*Somedayhopefully*...welcome and wishing you all the best, How amazing it must be to have your own egg after everything you have been though. Best of luck xx  
*Lamb38...*wihing you all the best for tomorrow and sending you massive hugs. Xxx    
*Limeygirl*...why the two dates..wow that is so confusing? I would have to do both. Your mind must be boggled lol! xxx  

Sorry for the massive post. Have been reading everything the last couple of days and finally felt I could sit and catch up tonight. No problems since ET sat...I am have very vivid dreams though and pressuming thats due to progesterone? I never remember dreams and had an afternoon nap this afternoon and walloped hubby by mistake asking him not do something. Poor guy! xxx


----------



## WannaBeAMummy

Apologies ladies just a quick query, does anyone dare dtd during 2ww?

My clinic said it's fine but I wouldn't want to do it and then to start bleeding or cramping.


Many thanks
Wannabe xx


----------



## bailey434

I was told not to in very certain terms and I'm doing this on my own and therefore laughed when the nurse said it, and she said 'you wouldn't believe some of the stuff that people do...'


----------



## Somedayhopefully

Lamb38 big hugs and good luck tom  

Hello sweets99. I've just found this post today so read it all like you have. There is some lovely BFP's to keep us sane. Good luck I hope it goes well xx

Wannabe mummy and bailey, we were told not too dtd, but I have had the usual few orgasmic (sorry sorry tmi!!) dreams. Now I'm flapping that May have had a detrimental effect? I had a day 2 transfer (as only had 1 egg) it was on fri 24th. My OTD is not until mon 10th 16 days after ET! It's driving me mad. 

I have gad a couple of spots of blood and I'm really stressing. Last night was just 1 spot of red blood about 5mm wide- tiny. I only noticed as had white undies on. I'm wondering if I might have had more but haven't noticed as normally wear black ones. Wiped tonight (sorry TMI constantly) and a slight pinky smear. Anyone had this? I am getting more severe cramps but it's more to one side than in the middle. I've done the 2ww b4 but thus one seems 10000000 times longer!

Love to all the ladies going through this xxxxxx


----------



## Stacey84

Morning all, sorry no time for personals just now, just wanted to say thanks for the kind words/hugs/prayers.
Congrats to the BFPs, so sorry for the BFNs, it sucks but I really hope we all get our chance next time. For everyone still in the 2ww, take it easy and look after yourself.

xx


----------



## RubyRach

Thanks for all your kind words and thoughts... We're booking a 2week holiday somewhere fancy at the weekend to get us away in March - we need the break. I'm also quite pleased to be free of the Clexane and the irritating pessaries so there is always a silver lining. We go back for an appt in a few weeks to discuss why this cycle failed and to discuss FET with our 3 frosties.

*Monty* with OTD my clinic told me the HCG blood test is accurate at 14 days after EC (ovulation) and a POAS at 18 days past EC. Obviously some women show on both earlier, but these are the earliest dates my clinic will test to avoid giving someone a false negative.

Take care everyone xx best wishes xx


----------



## Fayebeline

Morning ladies

Big hugs for those with BFN and massive congrats for those with lovely BFPs

I had some browning spotting yesterday when was 4dp3dt which lasted about an hour then nothing all day, then this morning woke up to more brownish watery "stuff" had a small tinge of red but surely this is far to early to start AF at only 5dp3dt! Have no cramping or pains with it and its only when I wipe so really confused. I know implantation bleeding was my first thought yesterday but today it seems a bit more than that!

Anyone got advice? 

Fxx


----------



## Sue68

lamb38, I really hope the pain is subsiding. Thinking of you today x

bailey - your post made me lol!  

Somedayhopefully & Faybeline - yes I have had bright red blood 8dpt2dt, went to very small amounted brown to zero in a day.  I called my clinic, argc, and went in. Had scan and blood test. There are many posts out there about implantation bleeding so your could be that? I would call your clinic anyway.   My progesterone was upped so perhaps this stopped the bleeding? My OTD is 06/02. 

RubyRach - your 2 week break sounds fab, look after yourself


----------



## nicolab-j

Hi everyone, 
Please can I join this thread, Sharry please could you add me to the front page, 
Thank you! 
Hoping you all have a good day, does anyone know if we are allowed to take painkillers like paracetamol? I've resisted so far but the cramps are getting a little uncomfortable now esp being at work, miss my beloved hot water bottle! 
Take care xx


----------



## bailey434

I was told to take paracetamol for cramping when I needed it and that it wouldn't hurt embryo


----------



## Somedayhopefully

Morning girlies!

Rubyrach - a break sounds great, hope it's lovely and rating for you.

Faybeline I'm having some bleeding too, well spotting really. But it's most times I wipe but only v pale. I text my clinic who said it can b normal and that the pessaries can make it look a lot worse. They have suggested using them back door but I can't as I have Crohn's disease. Actually wish I cud then maybe wouldn't b seeing the blood. Has yours eased any this morning?

She thanks for the reply. I'm 11dp2dt (i think is et day 0?) the spotting has got a bit more frequent but it is v pale and not much. I can't test till Monday 10th, when is your date? Mine will be 17 days after et it seems ages! 

Nicolas-j hello and good luck! I'm gonna take some paracetamol today I think the cramping is uncomfortable. I don't like to but I think thinking about the cramping all day is making it worse!

Have a good day ladies xxxxx


----------



## KathyN

OTD today😱
Test was BFP still but I have been having some unusual tummy pain to the point I felt like I was going to pass out this morning. I have been at this point before and miscarried before next test date. I'm so anxious .....
Thanks for all the well wishes xx


----------



## Sue68

Huge congratulations!!! KathyN      so pleased for you, wishing you a stress free pregnancy! Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*KathyN*, massive congratulations!  X


----------



## bailey434

Great news Kathy!    Try and rest up now and stay calm


----------



## smudger1

Congratulations KathyN  

The closer I get to test day the more nervous I get. 

Sending lots of luck to anyone else testing today  

S x


----------



## shazza76

hay girls 
im feeling so sad today i have till tomorrow and im trying to stay positive but after seeing that neg line yest its just put a downer on it all if u r doing your 2ww plz dont test early its not worth all the worry and stress of seeing that neg line.
congrats to all the pos test today wish u all the luck in the world.


----------



## mer123

I did a very bad thing today. Decided to test at 6days post 6 day FET. I last did this 3 years ago in my twin pregnancy when I got a positive on day 6. Anyway so it looked like a BFN today and  I threw the test away. Note this was in bad lighting at 7am. Then at 9am I looked in the bin to confirm the BFN and i saw the faintest line I have ever seen. I had to put it up to see it in the sun but there is a very light line. am scared and not sure what to do. I lost one of my twins 3 years ago henced i am trying again. any ideas anyone. what is an evap line??


----------



## shazza76

i did one last wee day 7 and the same thing and last night day 12 i did ong aging and it was neg just try to breath and not get to excited over it


----------



## Somedayhopefully

Kathyn congratulations!!!     
I can't remember all the posts I read but did you test earlier than today? Have you had pains before today? Maybe it's just your body adjusting a bit more now you are a bit further on? I hope so, fingers crossed try and be positive (I no it's hard!) good luck keep us posted    

Shazza and mer123- I always got told by my clinics and my GP that hcg is a lot more concentrated on a morning so tests should only be done then. Plus I'm guessing we are all drinking a lot through the day so thus will dilute it. Maybe testing first wee in the morning? I don't know about evap line mer123, i know it exists but not sure if you always get one. Keeping everything crossed xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mer123

Hi shazza, when is your otd and did you have a fresh cycle with the hcg trigger or a frozen?


----------



## shazza76

hi my task date is 5th 2morro and i had 2 frozen 1 was 8cell grade a and thew other was 7 cell grade a.


----------



## KathyN

Thanks ladies - I'm just chilling today. 

I rang the fertility clinic and they said I should continue with paracetamol and test again next Tuesday. I have had the usual cramps since ET but nothing like this pain. However I am remaining hopeful and positive for now. 
Shazza, I don't know if this helps but I did a test a few days ago and it was BFN then changed to BFP the next day....


----------



## shazza76

thanks kathyn 
i have every thing crossed i will do one in the morning and this hell will be over congrats to you and i wish u happiness and heath.


----------



## shazza76

but just to add i have bean having saver cramps now for 4 days now they are very painful.


----------



## mer123

shazza I really hope things change overnight for you and you get a positive result on test date.


----------



## Gemma1512

Congrats KathyN  

Shazza hope things change Hun, good luck  

Mer123 I'd test again with first thing in the morning urine good luck  

Afm, I'm 3dp5dt and having backache and cramps since 1dpt, I don't know if it's a good or bad thing as had this last time and that was bfn  praying my embies stick this time    

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emz2402

Its been so nice reading all the bfp's! It gives hope. Sorry to everyone who has received bfn's.

My test date isn't until Monday and I feel like I am going demented today, no one wants to cross me at work today! I don't know why but I just feel so down and feel like it hasn't worked. I was going to wait till test day but think I'm going to have to test sooner, probably Saturday so I have the weekend to recover!

I don't have any symptoms at all other than the occasional shooting pains.

I take my hat off to the women who can go through this process again and again and again. I've had one go at ICSI and this one FET and I'm an emotional wreck!

xxx


----------



## Somedayhopefully

Well I was getting hopeful after no spotting all morning, but just had quite a bit of bright red blood   I'm really trying hard to hold it together but I can't see that this will end anything but badly. Test day on Monday but might have to test early as I can't manage this feeling for much longer. 3 days of spotting getting worse each day can't be good


----------



## shazza76

plz plz plz take it from me u don't want to test  it will not make things better im thinking of you.


----------



## RaMaher

Sameday - I am really sorry you are having this experience.  I started spotting 5 days post 5 day transfer and it got much worse by the third day.  I knew it was all over by the fourth day and I know it is really hard to get your head round whilst people are telling you there is still a small chance, keep going with the medication and test on OTD - not before.

It was not a positive result for me and I was totally devastated.  it is hard to deal with whenever you find out but I did find that I came to terms with it being negative long before test date. testing early would not have made it any better and in some ways having a few days to really be prepared for the negative result made the actual POAS part less painful.

Big   for you and I hope you start to feel better soon 

Laura x


----------



## Somedayhopefully

Well I peed in a pot.......then threw it away without testing. Mainly as I have cheap tests and was worried they might not be sensitive enough! So got changed drove to tescos to buy a sensitive one...........got scared and drove home!!! 

How do any of us survive this? So I have now read your posts and am glad I haven't poas. It's just it's so much blood every time and af is due tom so it all fits. *raMaher* I have been worried about the OTD as we have to go into clinic and I don't really want to find out there, maybe it is easier if you let things carry on and come to terms slowly. *shazza* thanks I'll will hopefully control myself and not test, or I'll come back for your support. Thanks girlies your the best. Signing off for a cry xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sue68

Oh no somedayhopefully  keeping everything crossed for you 

I don't know whether PoaS will help you or not.  I also had bright red blood in the early hours of Sunday morning, it did subside to almost zero but I am too scared to do the PoaS. 

 xx


----------



## Sue68

Thinking of you shazza  xx.


----------



## shazza76

Thanks to everyone for your support  i just have everything crossed for 2morro thank god my friend told me about this web page you have all helped me through 
this last cupple of days you all understand were family and friends don't if they have never went through it themselves THANK YOU ALL.
And good luck to u all.
SHAZZA


----------



## Somedayhopefully

Shazza good luck for the morning, will be thinking if u xxx  

Sue you said you went in for a scan and bloods? Can I ask what they were looking for? Did ur bloods confirm ur progesterone had dropped, I wondered if this could be my problem. Clutching at straws of course    My clinic just aid try not to worry and wait till Monday. Fingers crossed for you for thrsday xxx


----------



## babydust1984

hello ladies 
im currently goin through a fet with rfc in Belfast .. I had 2 blasts transferred very worried as my signs are similar to my fresh which ended in a negative .
any one having a lot of discharge sorry to be graphic :/had my transfer 29th of jan


----------



## gwendolyn37

Well I waited (im)patiently until my OTD which is today.  I did a clear blue digital test this morning and got a BFP     And I'm in total shock. I've just done a pee stick and got    I have to test again on Thursday as per my clinics procedure - but it won't change wiki it?  Honestly I'm so calm that I know I have taken the news on board - it's very surreal!!!!

Congrats to the other BFP and lots of     To those who had the BFN  keep positive and stay well and I   For things to be different for you next time. 

Gwen xx


----------



## bailey434

Many congrats Gwendolyn! Fantastic news. it gives me hope for Thursday and my OTD.....


----------



## Somedayhopefully

Babydust1984 hi and good luck. I can't help with your question but hoping ur embies stick xxx

Gwendolyn37 congrats     

Bailey good luck for Thursday


----------



## Sue68

Huge congratulations Gwendolyn37!     so pleased for you!

shazza - you're in my thoughts   best of luck for  tomorrow xx

Sdh - yes my progestorone had dropped so I was told to up frequency of cyclogest. I really would call them back if I were you   I don't know what they were looking for in the scan, was too upset to ask. Good luck x

Babydust - is it red or brown discharge? Have you spoken to yor clinic?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*gwendolyn*, congratulations.  Hope you enjoy every minute X


----------



## babydust1984

hey sue neither its cream


----------



## Somedayhopefully

Thanks for the reply sue. I'm gonna ring the clinic in the morn and ask for a test. If they won't help I might try my GP. it's getting worse anyway, me and DH have decided that this is prob over for us and will test Monday but will try not to stress, and plan next time.thanks again xxx


----------



## Limeygirl

Baby dust...are you using progesterone pessaries? If so, then the discharge is probably from that. I'm using them and I'm having lots of it (sorry if TMI!!) xx


----------



## Sue68

Babydust - I don't think I have read cream discharge is a concern but could be wrong. Do u have any pains etc.? If you're concerned can you speak to your clinic?  

Sdh - you're welcome  , are you still passing blood? I know it may sound a long shot but they do say the only definitive is the blood test.  That is what I am holding onto too


----------



## babydust1984

yes I am tks so much for reply are u having any symptoms im due to test next wed


----------



## Limeygirl

Baby dust it sounds like the pessaries, but if you're still worried it might be worth phoning the clinic? I had ovary twinges and funny little aches in my tummy during the first week of my embryo transfer. This week I've had lower back ache (but I've gone back to work this week and teach 5 year olds, so it's probably just from bending over!). I've had a little bit of boob ache and a heavy slightly crampy feeling, bit like af coming, but no discharge. Trying not to obsess too much, but you wouldn't think it from what I've just written! I know all of these symptoms can be from progesterone, so it ain't over yet...OTD is next Monday 10th . Unofficial test date might be sooner ;-)

Good luck xx


----------



## Limeygirl

Sorry, meant to say I've had no bloody/ browny discharge (although had some for a few days after ec)..,but had plenty whit/cream from the pessaries x


----------



## _MrsH_

Oh my goodness....this 2ww is going so slowly! I am seriously driving myself mad. Our OTD is next wednesday and it seriously needs to hurry up!! How do we ever get through this??

Congratulations to all those with BFP's......I am absolutely thrilled for you and it fills me with great hope that good things happen!!

And to all those with BFN's - I am so sorry, sending big hugs.....fingers crossed next time is your time.

xx


----------



## babydust1984

u have just described my symptoms so lets hope big positives for us :}how mANY DID U TRANSFER


----------



## Limeygirl

It was our first go at IVF... Transferred 2 3 day embies. Both were  top quality, but only 4 cells. (There were only 2 mature eggs, so we were so grateful they both fertilised, as have none to put on ice). Womb lining was 7mm so have oestrogen to take as well to try and fluff up the lining a bit....how about you baby dust ?


----------



## babydust1984

THATS AMAZING LIMEY...I HAD A FET DONE 2 BLASTS TRANSFERED...HAD A FRESH CYCLE IN SEPT AND DISAPOINTMENT WAS AWFUL JUST HOPE ITS OUR TIME


----------



## Somedayhopefully

I'm still bleeding, bright red, more each time. I've bad cramps every day since transfer. I'm wondering if I have low progesterone as I seem to never have sore boobs, which most people seem to have. I don't understand how I am bleeding when I am supported by the progesterone. My first cycle I got a BFP but had chem pregnancy, it took a while after stopping the progesterone to bleed. But I was doner egg last time so was taking oestrogen and 4x 200 mg of progesterone. I'm taking no oestrogen and only 2x 200 progesterone on a night. I don't get why I can bleed!


----------



## Betsy SW

Someday I hope you're ok xx 

Limey - you have described the exact same 2ww symptoms I had when I had my bfp with my daughter, fingers crossed for OTD!

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Limeygirl

Hi Someday....really feel for you. So frustrating!!  
How much progesterone are you taking at the mo? I'm taking 1 pessaries in morning and 1 at night, but I've read on US forums about some ladies who take much bigger doses right throughout 2ww and even into their pg. 
sending you hugs x


----------



## Limeygirl

BetsySW, thanks...that's good to know. I'm also salivating a bit. Have to keep swallowing, but don't feel sick at all. In fact, can't stop eating! Lol. Really missing my hot bath in this 2 ww....it's so chilly and it's my favourite way to warm up. 
Fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------



## Somedayhopefully

Hi limeygirl

I'm taking 2 x 200 mg pessaries each night. I took double that for doner egg transfer but I hear you need more to support a doner round. I've heard of people taking much much more as they have a problem with progesterone levels, but how do you know if you do? I think I'm clutching at straws now, it's over for me, but I would like to know xxxxxxx


----------



## shazza76

Good morning everyone
so i really hoped  my result would change since i did the hpt on mon but soso sorry to say it didn't its a BFN for me. Doing the tast the other day kind of made it a bit easier to deal with but im just devastated . Good luck to u all im away to just cry now 4 a bit this was my last go so no more for me im very lucky to have a wee boy 3 from my ivf 4 years ago so keep on dreaming its worth it   you woman are the strongest people i no good luck              
SHAZZA76  XOXOXOX


----------



## Sue68

Oh no shazza   so sorry to read this.  I know nothing I say will help but please know you are in my thoughts, look after yourself and give your lovely boy a big hug


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Shazza*, so sorry it didn't work this time.  Xx


----------



## WannaBeAMummy

Shazza, so sorry hun. Big hugs xx


----------



## Limeygirl

Shazza...so sorry to read this. Thinking of you and sending you hugs  
Be gentle with yourself xxx


Someday...I would want to know too.its all a learning curve and it would help you to know for the future. Hope your clinic can give you some answers. Xxx


----------



## Amanda.g

I did a home kit this am 1st morns sample and was a predictor early so picks up HCG from 12 but to not much of a surprise was BFN, I still have to let my clinic take my blood to test on OTD this fri the 7th. I'm so so gutted, thought we had a good chance, no idea what went so wrong and why our blast didn't implant, the doc said 50/50 chance.

Looks like I'm relying upon my two frozen but suppose I'll still get same outcome and never have my own biological child


----------



## bailey434

So I'm panicking a bit this morning ladies, I went to the loo first thing and have a little bit of brownish blood (only when I wipe). My OTD is tomorrow and I'm so scared this is the start of the end now


----------



## Benemma

Hi Sharry

Pleas can you add me?! My OTD is the 14th of Feb!! (Great way to celebrate valentines day!!) I had egg collection last Wednesday and transfer on Friday of the same week! I had two eggs transferred so none will be frozen. One egg had split into 3 cells and one into 2 but with a lot of fragments so the consultant doesn't think it is a viable one! Finding this 2ww a lot harder than all of the treatment, have had constant cramping and stomach ache since collection so doing a lot of knicker checking! 

Good luck to everyone on here!!


----------



## mer123

After the very very faint line yesterday 6dp6dt fet, I did a sainsburys digital test today on day7 past 6 day frozen transfer and got the 2 dreaded words not pregnant. i had such high hopes this time.


----------



## Sue68

Bailey - could it be late implantation? Are you having any pains?


----------



## Gemma1512

Congrats gwen 
Mer123 some tests are less sensitive, try again with a claerblue or first response, good luck hun  

so sorry Amanda  Big hugs   

im so sorry shazza, big hugs love     

Somedayhopefully I also bleed on the pessaries last time before test day, so sorry hun  

Congrats on all the bfps and hugs to all who haven't    

AFM, im going crazy in this tww    Back in work today, im 4dp 5dt and been having cramps and backache since 1dpt!! I had this last time and was bfn so im so nervous and scared! The cramps come and go and are mostly in my lower left but ive had some lower right too, only time will tell I suppose!! Think might do an early test on Saturday!!     

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mer123

thanks all, this is making me go crazy too. on top of spending money on treatment now going to buys tests all the time. ok so im day 7 today so might try again on friday


----------



## Sue68

So sorry to read your post Amanda  

Mer- try FRER?

xx


----------



## ssltw

Sharry - could you please add me to the first page? My OTD is 14th Feb, following natural AI. 

The 2ww is really dragging, I'm only a few days in and already symptom spotting. This is only our first attempt so nothing to compare to! 
Good luck to all the lovely ladies also on the 2ww, let's hope it doesn't drive us all a bit crazy


----------



## mer123

Hi sue, my sister just said the same but I think I should not spend any more money today! I am at home because of the tube strike so cant go to boots as easily as if i was at work. this is a good thing!


----------



## bailey434

Hi Sue, I really don't know? I would have expected implantation to have happened by now if my OTD is tomorrow? My ET was on Saturday 25th of a single 3 day embryo. Have only really faint cramps, which could be just worry as my stomach is now churning. Have put a call into my clinic and am waiting for them to call me back. I'm hoping it's just breakthrough bleeding but very worried


----------



## monty moo

Morning girls so sorry to hear of bfn's  Shazza sending hugs  
Somedayhopefully-I also bled early on the pessaries last time and was told its nothing to do with low progesterone just means embie didnt implant. However I did have sore boobs so might b different for different cases Im sure.  
Mer- I do think you are too early honey try to stay calm maybe wait another day or 2 if u can bear it and try again this process drives you insane 
Limeygirl- im only 4dp5dt and I also have a heaviness in my lower abdomen feels like af is coming aargh dont think I had this last time until af did rear her head at day 8 boo. I had twinges too this time for the few days after et too.
Girls do you find you are weeing more especially overnight and is it the pessaries? Trying not to symtom obsess but boy its hard lol x


----------



## mer123

This whole thing is so crazy. Clinics are full of women, dont understand why the most natural process in the world is now so difficult. I never heard of people from my parents era having this issue


----------



## bekiboo13

Hi Montymoo

I put the heavy, crampy feeling (and for me the wind and bloating) down to progesterone so its a sure sign you are absorbing/producing enough progesterone. I get this even on natural cycles post ovulation and early on into the 2ww and when ive had day 21 progesterone tests in my natural cycle with these symptoms my proges level has always been high. The peeing at night thing is a combination of this 2 litres of water a day malarky and increasing bloating from the pessaries probably squashing our bladders. Im up 3-4 times a night


----------



## bekiboo13

Just wanted to add -     to those with bfn, there are no words to make it better right now but please look after yourselves and be kind to yourself too xxx

I am 2dp5dt - gosh so much time left until otd.


----------



## Jessica1986

Hi ladies. Pretty sure it's all over for me. Took a first response test this am which claims to be mostly accurate at this point and it was a bfn. Not really surprised what with the qual of our embryos but doesn't make it any less devastating.  Just gotta wait for it to be confirmed now on OTD which is monday. Feel lost now. My instinct is that something is pretty wrong with one or all 3 of us (used my sister as a donor) for this cycle to have gone so poorly so our options are try again chances being exactly the same will happen, try a different donor next time knowing exactly the same might happen and that it will devastate my sister or count our losses before we put ourselves ridiculously in debt and look into adoption. Had to think very carefully about using sister as a donor and had decided hands down that this was our best option and now feel like that's being ripped from us as well   sorry for the negative post just really not happy right now and confused about where to go from here and feel like nobody I know really understands or wants to know xx


----------



## Gemma1512

Jessica its still quite early hun, you have 5 days until otd things may change   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sue68

So sorry to read this Jessica   , could it be too early to test?

My otd is tomorrow and I am too scared to test beforehand, chicken of me really. But after my red bleed at the weekend I am clinging onto little hope that it may still be ok


----------



## bailey434

I'm too scared too Sue and mine is tomorrow. My clinic said not to worry about the small bit of blood this morning (but I still am) but haven't had any since which is hopefully a good sign?

God only knows what I'm going to be like tomorrow if I'm this wound up today!


----------



## bailey434

Jessica I definitely reckon it's too early to rule yourself out of the game. I would advise not to test anymore until your OTD as you will just be tying yourself in knots. You still have at least 4 days for the hcg to show up in your body and although a lot of people test early the clinics make you wait for a reason, so that you get the most accurate result. Also your cycle may be all out of kilter due to the drugs and so it's harder to work out when AF is actually due? Hang in there


----------



## mer123

its really too early jessica!
im a day before you(sunday) and i stupidly tested this morning as yesterday i got a very very very faint positive. today using sainsburys digital i got not preg


----------



## LauraJane25

I am very sorry to hear about the BFNs. Big hugs to you all x x 
I tested this morning (at 5am because I couldn't wait any more) and got a BFP. So excited. Did another digital test this afternoon just to check I hadn't imagined it and that was positive too (1-2 weeks)
Just called the hospital - Kingston - and now booked for a scan on 3rd March. 
Fingers crossed for all of you x x x


----------



## Gemma1512

congrats LauraJane25 xxx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi Ladies

Can I join you all on here as I am going pretty crazy at the mo, I am now 9dp3dt and at around 6dpt I had some pink discharge on wiping only once then seemed to stop until night of 7dpt when I had some more pink smearing and since then have had minimal brown smearing only on wiping, the times when is has been pink/light reddish is when I have had a poo, sorry tmi! I am so worried that it is all going to be over soon, this is our 6th cycle and 3rd fet cycle with our last two remaining embies! 
I am on prognova and also cyclogest 3times a day, I bled early the last time I was on cyclogest twice a day and had a bad reaction to gemstone last cycle hence the increased dose, when I bled early before it was a round10. Days which is tomorrow which is really worrying me, I am due to be working a 12.5hr shift tomorrow and am not sure how I am going to cope if af arrives! I have some preg tests in the drawer but am too scared to test as not ready to see a bfn in there in front of me, our daughter is so desperate to have a sibling and just feel with every cycle it is slipping away from us! 

I have had that heavy af tummy feeling for a few days now too! God this is so hard!

Sorry to hear of all the bfns, but big congrats to those of you have got Bfps! 

Good luck

Maggie 

Xxx


----------



## mrsbp

Hello
Just wanted to let you know it was confirmed today im officially pregnant! 
Congratulations to all bfps and im sorry to those who got bfns good luck to you xxx


----------



## babydust1984

Just a little update I'm 7d5t and today I've been feeling  very sick and light headed anyone else feel this


----------



## mer123

I am also 7dp6dt transfer and I am also feeling sick (of worry) and light headed after the BFN on my test! sorry I know this isnt a joke


----------



## babydust1984

Hun it's maybe too early test again on Friday - chin up


----------



## Somedayhopefully

Hi girlies - wow a lot of action on here today it's taken me ages to catch up!

Good luck to all newbies!!!

Sorry for bfn's I no how you feel it's truly devastating   

Congrats to all BFP's wonderful, it's always great to hear, it keeps us going    

Bailey and sue - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you both and will check in tom to see how you got on. My bleeding started light sat night then got slowly heavier until tues morn where it was full flow AF. I knew what was happening. It's v common (I looked it up) to bleed a bit early on, as long as ur not in pain and no clots you could be good. I was and still am in period pain hell. So I'm hoping your both ok and resting. I've got everything crossed! 

Thanks to everyone who replied to my posts. I had a doner round b4 with loads of drugs to support me, and therefore bleeding couldn't happen. I was unaware that on a fresh OE cycle you can get nasty AF as normal. So I will ask about progesterone levels for future but this time it just means my embie didn't stick. Devestating. I tested this morn as I'm through with all the stress and it was negative as expected. My wee was red not yellow (sorry tmi) so that says it all. I still have to test OTD Monday, but the clinic agree it's 99% over for me. 

I am the type of person that needs a plan and to get on with the next round ASAP. I'd do it again in 4 weeks if they would let me! So I'm asking for some info from all you lovely ladies, I know we all have different issues but can you tell me of any extra drugs or supplements you took for your own cycles? I heard something about DHEA (I think) supplements like bee pollen or royal jelly etc. anything at all so I can research and maybe start now for my next cycle in 8-10 weeks. 

Wishing you all luck xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NatW

Hey Someday, so sorry to hear your news. Ask your clinic to consider treating you for immune issues. I had 3 failed cycles, all perfect embies, but every time I would start bleeding well before test date. The clinic thought it was maybe because my body was attacking the embryos as a threat. So this time they took my embies to blast, but I've also been taking steroids and blood thinners and I have to say it looks like it's done the job! I've also been having acupuncture which I'm sure has helped. Just go armed with lots of questions at your next appointment and good luck xxx


----------



## Shellybellybaby

Hi there
I'm on 1st treatment, ICSI. Had egg collection last Monday 27th Jan, only got 3 eggs, and called on Tuesday - 1 fertilised! On Thursday 30th had it transferred in- they said it was an 8 cell grade 3. Told me to wait 14 days before testing - Thursday 13th feb. So I am nearly halfway there, though might test on Wednesday night. So worried!  On and off cramping, kinda feels like mild period cramping. Lots of discharge - really thin discharge like water. No spotting. Tender breasts and peeing quite a lot, but I heard that none of that means anything? Would be grateful for any advice x particularly about how other ladies felt physically during their 2ww and whether anyone tests early? Good luck for all the other cyclers xx


----------



## babydust1984

Shelly all signs sound good .. I'm 7d5dt... I had 2  frozen blasts transferred on 29th .  I'm feeling very sick dizzy tender boobs  watery discourage and windy . sorry for tmi :{I really dnt know if its normal can someone give advise 
really feel its terrible the way our clinic leaves us in 2ww think there should be more support


----------



## emz2402

Hi ladies, I'm now 9dpt3dt and I've not really had many symptoms other than being so bloated I certainly look pregnant! This may seem like a daft question and probably has nothing to do with this but today I've had a constant dull hip and back pain down the left hand side, could this be a symptom or is it just wishful thinking?! xxx


----------



## Somedayhopefully

*natW* thanks for your reply. I actually had the tests done also and am taking prednisolone 20mg and clexane 20mg. So we thought we might have a better chance. I am curious about you saying that they took your eggs to blast? My first 2ww got a BFP with 2 blasts but I got a chem pregnancy. This time as I only had 1 egg I had a day 2 transfer, I'm sure it's better in me than in the clinic but I always feel more confident with blasts. Was there a reason you went to blast, or was it just that you gad more than 2 eggs? Thanks again for your reply. Did you take any supplements other than usual folic or pregnacare? Xxxxx


----------



## Sue68

Huge congratulations LauraJane & mrsbp!!     

Thank you for your kind thoughts sdh   I think it is the bright red that really scared me  keeping everything crossed xx. So sorry AF arrived please look after yourself xx

Bailey - good luck   in my thoughts x


----------



## NatW

The reason I was told for going to blast was because it increases your chances from approx 25% to 50% but it does depend on the quality of eggs too. Maybe if you only had 1 they didn't want to risk taking it to blast and losing it before it got there? Might be worth asking them to up your clexane to 40mg? I'm on 20mg, but my acupuncturist (who seems to know more about it than my drs!) said quite often the dose is too low at 20mg. She also told me to take a good quality omega 3 oil with the dose being 3000mg (?) I think. Omega 3 also thins your blood as does drinking plenty of water. She also said I should be getting a high dose of vitamin D as that supports your immune system. I've also been taking pregnacare. The Omega 3 she recommended is the Vitabiotics one but it seems there is a supply issue at the moment so I've been using Paradox. The vit d I've been using is a spray called dlux 3000. I got both from Holland & Barratts. Hope that helps! xx


----------



## bailey434

Thanks and good luck to you too Sue     

Weirdly now that the day is nearly here so I'm nervous that I almost don't want it to arrive! Doesn't make any sense I know but suppose it's just part of the mind games that this process puts you through. I'm at the clinic at 9.30 and meant to be in work afterwards....not sure I really thought that one through!


----------



## Somedayhopefully

*natW* that's all very very helpful. Thank you so much for taking the time really appreciate it. Good luck to you with everything xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jw1975

Hello everyone.  I'm new to the site and this is my first post.

Me - 38 - Don't ovulate 
DH- Older !! - Low and damaged count due to childhood illness.

I'm on round 2 of IVF.  The first failed spectacularly and round two has been a great improvement. ER 24th Jan 4 follicles, 3 eggs, 2 mature and 1 fertilised. (the right ovary didn't join the party at all!).

My beautiful 12 cell egg was tranx at day 3 on Mon 27th Jan.  My test date is ......12th Feb.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It seems like forever away.

Had loads on symptoms until Sunday and now everything is AF related.  Trying to stay positive, but everybody says I'm being quiet and dull.  Very tired at the moment.  Keeping active is hard work and making me more tired.  

Feeling very lost.  started saving and eBay'ing already for round 3....if I do get a BNP then at least the nursery is paid for


----------



## gwendolyn37

Thanks everyone for your kind messages. 

Bailey434 good luck tomorrow have everything crossed for you. 

Thinking of you all ladies with your ups and downs and hoping you keep healthy and well where ever your journeys take you     

Gwendolyn37 xxx


----------



## MJ1981

*emz2402* - I've got no real symptoms either appart from feeling bloated and the dull pain from time to time in my left hip and back! Maybe we just invented a new symptom


----------



## wibble-wobble

Hey everyone I'm still stalking here, just not had much time to post. Just wanted to say congrats to all the bfps and so sorry to everyone who has got bfns, I hope your dreams come true soon  


The pain in the left hip/lower back is a symptom I had and still get now


----------



## smudger1

Hi all,

Its all over this cycle for me. Woke up at 3am with the worst stomach cramps. Otd is.tomorrow so dh suggested doing test. It was bfn, started lightly bleeding as well now.

I knew I would be upset but I almost feel the same as when I had my two m/c's. Have to go into work now. We both had tomorrow booked off so that we could be together .

Good luck to everyone xx
Sx


----------



## SantaMaria

Sorry to hear smudger1, take care of yourself, this is such a difficult process.


----------



## Jessica1986

Welcome and good luck *jw*  *smudger* so sorry to hear that  take care of yourself 

Thanks everyone for all your support. I realise it was very early to test but I chose the day first response claims to be mostly accurate from and I don't have the added complication of trigger shot still in my system. Anyway, what I have learned is that a) it makes it very difficult to POAS when you're shaking like a leaf  and b) that I do find it very stressful and emotional doing the tests so I have decided for now that I will just leave it til the blood test in future.

Hope everyone is doing ok. Take care xxx


----------



## Amanda.g

Just want to say I think it's quite unfair ppl on here ignore new joiners, we're all in a similar position. 
Might be slightly hormonal today so I call it how I see but every time I've posted I've been ignored and I'm sure I'm not the first and I'm sure I won't be the last, I'm off this board now but be nice for future ref to be more welcoming to newbies.

GOOD BYE


----------



## babydust1984

I hear ya Amanda I was the same  when is your test day I'm 8 dp5dt and I'm goin insane


----------



## Jessica1986

Ahhh sorry *amanda* a few of my posts have been totally ignored too but I don't think it's anything personal it's just that messages appear at such a rate it's very difficult to keep up. I know with myself I use my phone so only ever go back a page or 2 and just can't manage leaving too many personals, plus I have sometimes gone days without checking messages through trying to focus on other things.

I really wish you all the best and hope you get good news on your OTD. The 2ww wait has left me more emotionally and physically drained than anything else ever has so can completely relate to how you're feeling. Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Somedayhopefully

Amanda and babydust I'm sorry I haven't responded. I don't always have much time to post, I always send a hello and good luck to newbies, but i didn't have the same symptoms as you and didn't test early so I couldn't help with either of your questions. I started bleeding and spiraled out if emotional control a bit, so flapped about me and didn't see much else I'm afraid. 

I was on a cycling thread b4 the 2ww and only got one response just to say hello, nothing else. I don't think people mean it. Last night me and DH were crying about our loss and I came on here to say goodbye and there were 6 pages to read from the day, sometimes I think if people don't have time to read back you can get missed just by posting at the wrong time - by no fault of you own.

I'm sorry I never responded to you. I've never used this thread before but will again as it helped me a lot, I will not ignore people, even if I just have to post that I can't help you. I wish you both the best xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gemma1512

Hi everyone and welcome newbies   

Sorry for the lack of personals but ive gotta be quick as im in work    

Good luck to everyone that's testing     

I was tempted to test this morning because I had a dream last night that I tested and it was neg so it scared me a bit!! I don't reckon ill test till Saturday tho coz I wont be able to cope in work if its neg!!

I know this is tmi but, just been the loo now and there was a big splodge of white discharge about the size if 20p piece! Is this a good or bad thing?? Ive had discharge before when af due but this seemed a bit different. Im so nervous, need it to be the 12th already


----------



## babydust1984

Gemma dnt worry about discourage I had that rang my clinic and said it was normal from gels  this 2ww is the worst ever


----------



## emz2402

I gave in this morning and tested, unfortunately it looks like I'm out. I'm 10dpt3dt but I used a Clearblue. I wish I hadn't as I forgot how crushing the disappointment is and now I'm stuck at work trying not to burst into tears! I've made two trips to the toilet already to have a bit of a cry.

Feeling like life can be very cruel at the moment.

Good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Hope everyone is doing well!  This is such a hard 2ww....

Gemma I think discharge is ok too...

Amanda sorry if this part of the forum isn't for you, unfortunately it's quite fast moving and in the years I've been using the site I tend to find that unless you specifically write comments to individuals then you don't necessarily get a personal reply, I've had lots of posts go uncommented but I don't take it personally, the people who get the most comments tend to be those who write long messages to each person on the board.  I hope you're ok, this is a hard process :-(


----------



## Betsy SW

Emz when is OTD? It sounds early to test, hope you're ok xxx


----------



## emz2402

OTD is Monday so I think it would have showed on a Clearblue by now xxx


----------



## Gemma1512

Thanks Betsy SW and babydust1984, I hope you are right   

Emz you may still be too early, don't give up just yet     

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Betsy SW

Emz I got negative the day before OTD last time, it was a superdrug test though.  On OTD I got positive with clearblue, there's still a chance xx


----------



## Jessica1986

*emz* I'm sorry  I have had almost exactly the same experience and it left me so distraught that I now realise that there is a reason they say leave it til test day. It's naturally gutting when you get the BFN so at least if we wait til OTD we are only experiencing it once rather than the buildup of hope followed by heartache of POAS. Really hope it is just too early for you and you get the news you want on OTD

*gemma* I would try not to overthink symptoms too much. There's not really any symtoms in the 2ww that will give you a definitive yes or no and the progesterone really messes with your system. If I didn't know I was being loaded with the stuff I would be convinced I was pregnant because of the symptoms it's given me... nausea, dizziness, tummy upset, white/clear discharge, weeing more. It's a ***** lol 

*babydust* welcome and good luck btw. Think your last message came up whilst I was posting my last one so only just noticed it

Happy thoughts everyone xxxx


----------



## Gemma1512

Thanks Jess!! Im going bloody crazy, hate this tww!!     

Good luck to you xxxx


----------



## emz2402

Thanks Betsy, Gemma and Jessica. I emailed my clinic this morning and they're saying to carry on with the pessaries and climaval tablets. I've defintely learnt my lesson of testing early, and I'd say to everyone please don't test early its really not worth the stress!

xxx


----------



## bailey434

Hi ladies, been to the clinic this morning and its a BFN for me I'm afraid so I'm bowing out for a bit to lick my wounds before another shot in the future. 

Good luck to you all, you all deserve it just from going through this torture!


----------



## Seabob

Well this is my 3rd time and I can only say from experience do not test early, I know it's easier said than done but try and stick it out, a day here an there does make a difference, I must have been a poas queen having them all lined up with dates on! Trying to hide them from dh ..Going crazy, this time I'm doing everything different but I'm still so impatient but refuse to test for my mental health! 

Sharry can you add me to the list please icsi otd 14 feb 
Thank you


----------



## Gemma1512

Bailey im so sorry      

Good luck Seabob xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sue68

So sorry to hear that bailey  ! Please look after yourself xx

It is a BFN from me too  so going to try and not get too negative and focus on the next cycle. Will meet with the Consultant next week.

Thank you so much for all your kind words and support leading up to today  

I wish you all the very best of luck and happiness xx


----------



## Sweets99

*Bailey*..sorry to hear your news. Hope you have a good friend to lean on.  

*Sue*...sorry to hear your news  

*emz*...everything crossed for monday! I was planning on doing it early but after reading your post it changed my mind. Thanks for sharing! Keep chin up and       xxx

*Gemma* i had lots of that white discharge and I put it down to the gel.    

*babydust* ...was just reading your 8dp5dt...ah not too long now! I hate this 2ww. I am toally over analysing everything!!    

*Smudger*...sorry to hear your news   

*Jessica*...hope your doing ok!        

*Gwendolin*e...congrats xxx  

*Seabob*..not testing does drive us insane. Hope we don;t give in! xx  

AFm...am not enjoying this 2ww. I am meant to be writing a dissertation but can't even be bothered to get going. Mind everywhere. Not tired today and less grumpy lol. When using the crinione gel is it normal to stop discharging it after well 6 days for me? I have no watery discharge like a lot of people have said they get...can that be normal!?? Ate a load of rubbish last night which was really naughty but yummy. Feeling guilty today...back to being super healthy!

Sorry if I missed anyone. xxx


----------



## babydust1984

sweets /i know my heads wrecked really want to test


----------



## emz2402

Hi Sweets, I'm glad my post has stopped your from testing early, its really not worth it. I have my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## bailey434

So sorry Sue   I was hoping my negative might mean a positive for you. I think next time I will book the day off as am now in work but just want to get outside, go for a long walk somewhere and a little cry to get it out of my system. 

Going to email the consultant later about the next try. They said I will start bleeding soon (and has started since I left the clinic ironically) and then I have to wait for a 'proper' period and can then start again. 

Good luck to all testing in the next few days, I really hope you have positive results


----------



## Somedayhopefully

Sue and Bailey am so sorry for you. That's me over and out now until next time, hopefully in 8 weeks time. Good luck to you both, will keep my eyes peeled on here for you both . Good luck for the future xxxxxxx


----------



## Mima14

It has taken me a few days to read thru all the posts and it has been comforting to follow all your stories, its my first ICSI. We are  both so so sorry to hear about all the BFN its heartbreaking each one.

Congrats BFP, hope the rest of your pregnancy is smooth and simple.

I have had a lot of symptoms such as creamy discharge, cramps (or what felt like me clenching and releasing, i contacted clinic at 3am after transfer freaking out that my body was rejecting Embie, but all settled down after 2 days) a lot of you have reassured me after i drove myself crazy not knowing if all was normal, plus the clinic tends to treat me like a number or cow in a cattle market, on here a lot of you have really put my mind at ease, so thank you all!!!

I also have extremly real/full on dreams and up all night going for wee, worried that all the tossing in bed and constant toilet breaks could cause pessaries to come out quicker, i have stopped drinking at 8pm and give in and have to go bed around 9pm so helps me not wee until 5-6am. 

Just after my transfer i nipped to supermarket with DH (who did all heavy carrying etc) went home and rested, the next day i panicked that i might have done too much, guess only time will tell, but did read that walking etc gets oxygen and blood to womb which is good, so after going out for sunday lunch i have spent time in front of tv until i went shopping with my little Sister and my 13month Niece while my other 8year old Niece was in school yesterday. Exhausted me to be honest and since ET i have been exhausted and found myself napping in the first few days after ET.

I am a spiritual person and have been wearing my moonstone since the 1st Jan when we did Prostap injection and have booked for Reiki (dont like sound of acupuncture, freaks me more than relaxes me) for Tuesday next week, had a session done day before EC and even Nurse commented how relaxed and calm i was  it really helped me centre myself. Me and Sister bought a baby grow in town and this is hung in the living room so i can smile every time i see it, also i am prepared if all goes wrong me and DH will  have our own ceremony and place our Embies baby grow in the ground at a favourite place in Otley if BFN, but it keeps me positive to see it everyday. 

My OTD is my 30th bday 17th Feb so have used my 2ww since 1st feb to arrange an alcohol free party the wknd b4 to keep me busy so close to OTD.

Sorry for such a long post, but nice to get it all out


----------



## naddie

Bailey. I too had my bfn today at clinic and also had a bleed when I got home from the clinic, like you I will be waiting on a proper period before next treatment, I will be looking out for you.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi everyone. Sorry to all the BFNs   X hopefully your time will come soon. 
Good luck to everyone else in the 2ww, hope it's not too stressful or slow for you. 
Afm, am looking forward to getting our 6th and last one done and out of the way. Think we'll be doing ivf come summertime. You never know though stranger things have happened, we just might get a good one.


----------



## bailey434

So sorry to hear your news too Naddie   I will be back too, just have to have a couple of days to process it all and vent a little. 

Are you thinking about what to ask your consultant about next time? I've spoken to a friend who has been through IVF and she said it might be worth asking about immunology testing to make sure nothing is wrong there. SO want some answers but I know that generally you don't really get many unfortunately


----------



## babydust1984

ADVISE LADIES I HAD 2 BLASTS TRANSFERED ON WED 29TH 
FELT TERRIBLE YESTERDAY {SICK ETC} TODAY NOTHING !!!!
SHOULD I TEST IM GOIN MAD 
WHAT IS SUCESS RATE WITH 2 BLASTS


----------



## Southwest

Hi, I'm new....please can I join? I am on my second round of ivf (short protocol). Each time I've only had 5 eggs collected and 2 put back. We have never had any good enough to freeze. This time I had 2 5dt blasts put back yesterday. I hate the 2ww but this time I'm going to try not to obsess about every little possible sign. Is anyone else at the same stage as me?


----------



## wibble-wobble

At 8dp5dt it is possible you could pick up a positive, would it destroy you if you were to see a bfn? The result can change by otd. Symptoms can come and go.

Not sure on success rates having 2 put back


----------



## babydust1984

when did u get your positive what were systoms


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Monty and sweets, ET buddies I hope you're getting through this ok, I'm getting very impatient now 

Southwest and mima welcome and good luck!

Babydust I think the chances with two blasts are approx 60% success rate but it depends on the grade of the blasts etc, sorry I don't know exactly...

So sorry for the BFNs, hope you're ok and take care xx

So not more personals I'm on my mobile xxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Around 5dp5dt I started to feel a bit off. Not really sick, just not my normal self. I noticed I was hot to the touch and I was getting moments of hot flushes. My skin started to dry out, whereas usually before AF it starts to get oily.

I did my first hpt at 6dp and got a faintish line. 

Since then the symptoms have come and gone, the main one now being tiredness. Had a few nauseas moments and a couple of gag moments. Sore boobs that come and go, some weird dreams


----------



## babydust1984

tks wibble wobble I think ill just wait :{


----------



## Sweets99

Thanks emz    

Mima...welcome and wishing you the best of luck  Rezko sounds like a great idea. I hate the thought of even more needles...defo no acupuncture for me!    

Betsy...very very impatient too. I am over analysing everything! Roll on next week.   

Southwest...welcome...I am 6dp3dt so your not that far behind a lot of us. Xx 

Naddie..sorry to hear your news   

Wibble wobble I have everything. Crossed for you...YAY xxx

Xxx


----------



## Rach9520

Hi LaAdies congratulations to all the BFP and hugs to those with the dreaded bfn.

I've got now more week till OTD and the last couple of days I've had cramp ish feeling.... Not overall yapping just niggling, head aches .... And today feeling a little light headed and a little bit sick...... My boobs still hurt but I'm sure that's to do with the progesterone that I have to take ... But didn't feel like this last cycle.

I'm also falling asleep on the sofa every night ..... Sleeping a good 8 hours and my appetite has grown ........ This is all a little strange ...... Could this all be down to the progesterone cream?.


----------



## Sweets99

Rach...I have done so much research the last few days about the progesterone. Unfortunately all the symptoms can be linked to both progesterone and also pregnancy. I have had all of those symptoms apart from the sore boobs...although as I'm writing this my boobs have pain shooting through them lol. I scrutinised everything. It's so hard to tell! Deforestation know how you feel. Xxx


----------



## bekiboo13

Sweets - i have the shooting pains through my (.)(.) all day too! Just been googling it lol x


----------



## WannaBeAMummy

Ladies, don't be mad with me but I tested early today at 9dp2dt and got a second line! I can hardly believe it I have looked at the test 50 times already!!! I tested out the trigger and got only one line on Sunday and Tuesday. The second line I have got today is not dark but it has colour and it is darker than I got 3 days after trigger shot (wanted to see what a second line looked like!!!).

Also I wanted to take a picture of it to compare when I do one again (probably Sunday) but my camera wont focus close enough to pick it up, any budding photographers who can advise?

Don't worry I am being sensible, I know it could be a chemical and on OTD I could get bfn but it is still exciting.

I'm just gonna refer to it as a second line until OTD on 12th, then if it is still there I will dare to use the phrase bfp!!!!

I am using extra sensitive 10iu tests that you have to dip in a pot of pee. I'm gonna buy a digi for OTD, can anyone recommend which one and where to get it from?

Wannabe xx


----------



## Seabob

Wannabeamummy get them from the internet I got mine off amazon digital clear blue ones for about £9 double pack so of course I bought 2 packs ! Not arrived yet thank god as today I'm itching to use one...must not do!
So excited for your line a line is a line and if it makes you happy go girl!  I like those first response ones too as they give a true reading, last time for me I got a Bfp with clear blue as it was picking up blood in my wee they are too sensitive but getting a bfn with first response, so ill just go with both and see what happens, but defo cheaper on line. Pound land have them also if you are a serial poas girl they work fine.


----------



## Gemma1512

made a stupid mistake and tested today 6dp5dt!! Says results in 3 mins, checked after 3 mins and stark white neg  
Looked 20 mins later to double check and when I hold it to the light I think I might see something, showed hubby tho and he said there's nothing there!! Showed my mum and she sees a faint line? Wish I hadn't tested now!! Xx

The test says don't read after 15 mins too!!!  think I'll need to rest again in a few days!!

Congrats to all the bfp and hugs to the bfn. Xxxxxxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*babydust1984* - sorry to crash the 2ww thread, but I just wanted to say that as you're now 9dp5dt any result you get will almost certainly be reliable, so if I were you I would test if you want to. This website tells exactly what happens each day after a 3dt and a 5dt: http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer. As you can see, by 9dp5dt levels of HCG will be high enough to be detected. Indeed, many women who test early get a positive before this time (although it is true that a small amount don't get a positive until after this time). My OTD was 9dp5dt. I didn't test early but did get a very strong positive on that day so assume I would have had a positive at least a few days earlier had I wanted to test early (which I didn't!). Good luck! x

/links


----------



## babydust1984

puglover what were systoms im scared to test


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*WannaBe*,   Massive congratulations. X
*Gemma*, it could be too early yet. I'd wait a couple of days  X


----------



## exup83

Hi all!!

Congrats on all the BFPs guys and I'm so sorry for those with BFNs we have to stay positive and hope that it will be our turn very soon xx

Anyway I'm a newbie to the site, I had my EC on 24th Feb and ET(icsi) on 27th feb and I'm due to test on monday 10th Feb, been feeling really positive about the whole thing until last night when I noticed a small amount of light pink spotting (sorry TMI) and then this morning I had some brownish spotting, it hasn't been much but enough to get me worried that this cycle has ended.  

Would really appreciate any advice if anyone has had similar.  This 2WW has been the slowest 2 weeks of my life, I keep getting tempted to test but not sure I am that prepared to know that it hasn't worked.


----------



## wibble-wobble

Hi exup pinkish brown spotting can be  a sign of implantation


----------



## exup83

Thanks Wibble for the reply, this is my first round of ICSI and really not sure what to expect, as I said I have remained pretty positive until last night, just hoping its not the other on its way


----------



## Gemma1512

Congrats wannabeamummy!     

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Exup otd isn't that far away for you now keep the PMA going    don't worry about the spotting unless it gets heavy its pretty normal a lot of women get it. I was actually looking out for it from the day after transfer   When I got some 2 days before otd I got a little freaked out but it was just a couple of spots and then went quite watery and stopped (sorry for tmi there)


----------



## Mima14

Hello exup, chin up its my first ICSI too but its not over till the fat lady sings   Maintain that positive attitude and do something that will take ur mind off it, i have read and read and read till my eyes have gone square and it has reassured me but not distracted me, talking to friends who dont know what is going has distracted me from any anxiety i have had, i try to do something different that will engross me for an hour or two, just that little bit of rest bite you get can do wonders to ur mind xxxx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi just a quick message


Exup please don't stress I have been getting in a right state the last few days thinking its worked then hasn't, on day6 I had some pink on wiping, then from day9 til today which is day11 I have had some further spotting sometimes pink/brown, this morning I was convinced af was coming as I had brown discharge on wiping again so I poas late morning and got a strong bfp on frer , I know I have a long way to go and will test everyday now but like you old is Monday!      Thinking of you 


Maggie xx


----------



## exup83

Thank you so much Wibble, Mima14 and Magsandemma you have helped put my mind at ease (at least for the time being lol), have told DH he can take me out for dinner tonight as need to keep my mind off it, hoping the weekend flys by so at least I can find out one way or another if its worked xx    

Ps magsandemma keeping my fingers crossed for you (not sure I could test everyday think I'd be evn more of a nervous wreck just in case the line disappered lol) xx


----------



## KateAbroad

Seems like quite a lot of BFN's round about the same time as mine 5/6 Feb. So sorry to everyone but congrats to the BFP's ! I have been in a whole world of trouble this week- heartbreaking this whole process. Slowly finding way through it. Hope to see some cycle buddies for March time once our systems kick back to normal. Take care everyone and stay strong- it really will be our time soon.


----------



## Seabob

Gemma your otd is same as mine you tested a week too early hon promise me don't do it again over the weekend as it will stress you out x


----------



## Gemma1512

Seabob im really angry with myself that I tested so early as I feel so crap now  Should have waited til otd! Hopefully we will both get BFP on the 12th!!      

xxxxxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Mags*, huge congratulations  X


----------



## wibble-wobble

Congrats Magsandemma x


----------



## Pegunia79

Hi girls
I always read ur posts but never wrote mine, I am 2 days post et 1 embrio on and  I ve got horrible hot flushes have you experience any of that is cyclocest, progesterone


----------



## SunnySpells

Hi Sherry, 

I'm new to this. Currently on my 2ww and going crazy. Please can you add my to this thread? Thanks so much! X


----------



## Southwest

Hi Sunnyspells
I'm new too. How long do you have to wait? Mine is the 17th


----------



## Pegunia79

Hi girls have any of you have got hot flushes, my one is 19 blood test


----------



## Puglover1980

*babydust1984* - I honestly didn't have any clear symptoms. In fact, I had a teeny bit of brown spotting 7dp5dt and decided I must be out because it seemed too late for implantation bleeding (it obviously wasn't!). I had period-type cramps and that was about it. No one was more surprised than me to see the positive test on OTD! Looking back I did have some little stabbing pains low down 3dp5dt, which I guess could have been the start of implantation, but you analyse every little twinge during the tww and it could just as easily been nothing at all! I know it's scary to do the test - my husband had to force me to do mine as I was so convinced it was a waste of time, but you won't know until you do it. Best of luck. x


----------



## babydust1984

I've had no spotting at all which makes me feel implant ion didn't happen


----------



## Puglover1980

*babydust* - noooo, don't think like that. Implantation bleeding or spotting is actually pretty rare. I'd been pregnant twice before this time and I hadn't had it the other two times, so please don't think that means you're out. Have you decided when you're going to test?


----------



## babydust1984

Ah ok  think there any point testing tonight 9dp5d or will I wait till 2m


----------



## Puglover1980

I would wait and use first morning urine tomorrow. It'll help you be even more confident of the result. You could easily get a false negative because your wee is too diluted if you test tonight. But please - do whatever you're comfortable with. I don't want you to feel that I'm trying to talk you into anything! x


----------



## babydust1984

Ok tks for advise think I'll wait till Sunday that will be 11dp5t xx


----------



## Mima14

Southwest - i am on the 17th too, nice to cone across someone who has the same date as so far most people have OTD before 17th  have u had many symptoms? Im temped to do warly test but having to wait for trigger to come outta my system, we had 10,000 and i hear it comes out of your system at 1000 a day.

peguina and sunnyspells hello hope all it well


----------



## Southwest

Mima - that's great we are the same day. I thought I had some sharp pains in the night which maybe be implantation?? Apart from that I have just been extra tired and sleeping all through the night which I haven't done for ages. How about you? Is this your first time?


----------



## Limeygirl

Hi penguna
Welcome! 
I had a hot flush one night, where I just woke up sweating, but it hasn't been one of my main 2ww symptoms tbh.
Cyclogest (progesterone ) is a horrible hormone because it mimics pg and pmt. other ladies on here may have had hot flushes or temp spikes, do I hope you get some answers 
Good luck with your 2ww...hope it goes fast for you x


----------



## Mima14

Yea our first ICSI cycle, how about you? I have had AF pains on and off throughout the past 3 days and once last night. I think im sleeping through night lol lots of freaky dreams all night every night and wake up about 5-6am to pee. I feel tired and mega hungry all day sometimes light headed in morning and the usual boob ache and frequent bathroom visits.

Hi Peguina i have has the odd hot flush but i am on Cyclogest 800mg a night


----------



## _MrsH_

Hi to all the newbies, hope your 2ww goes far faster than mine seems to be going!! I have read far too much into my symptoms and woke up this morning with what feels like period pains - I so hope I'm wrong!
Fingers crossed for us all xxxx


----------



## Gemma1512

Ok girls so I was naughty and took another test this morning! To my suprise I got a bfp straight away !! Omg!!!! So so happy but scared at the same time! Been having cramps in lower left since day after transfer! Is this normal? Mostly been in left but had some in right! Xxxxxxx when do you have scan after bfp? Xxxxxx


----------



## WannaBeAMummy

Gemma, congrats! I think we're at the same stage. I tested again this morning and I think my second line is darker as it's showing on photographs now. I am also having pains left and right I think it might be corpus luteum. From what I have read first scan is 2-3 weeks after OTD aaarrrgh - too far away!!! My otd is 12/02, when is yours?

Xx


----------



## LauraJane25

Congratulations ladies. My test day was Wednesday and my scan is booked for 3rd march - more waiting!!
Congratulations to all the BFPs and big hugs to everyone with a BFN.
The waiting is awful but fingers crossed for everyone still on the 2ww x x x


----------



## Gemma1512

Wannabe yeah my test date is 12th also! I tested yesterday on a cheapy and got a faint line  which I was convinced was a evap line, hubby couldn't even see it, today it's very dark on first response! Congrats to you too! 
How many did you have put in? I had two blasts! 

Congrats Laura, hope the time goes fast to your scan! I suppose mine will be around te same time! What symptons have you had?  

Good luck to all you lovely ladies that are due to test!! Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## exup83

Congrats on the BFPs girls  

Unfortunately for me I spoke to the clinic yesterday and say told me to test early as had spotting which had got worse, BFN for me so I'm off to pick myself up and prepare for the next round xxx

Good luck to all those still waiting to test xx


----------



## babydust1984

Girls what u think about the tests hospital give u are they as good as first response


----------



## Sue68

Oh no, exup83  look after yourself. I also had my bfn on Thursday, it is devastating but like you I have focused on the next cycle   I also found solace in a very large glass of wine  

Congratulations to the BFPs


----------



## Bethlehem

Hello everyone, I would love to join in too. I am planning to test on the 15th of February. I am hoping for a miracle  

Best wishes to everyone else on here too. I just cannot believe how many are on this thread!!


----------



## Limeygirl

Hello to all the newbies and congratulations to all who have had a BFP xxx
 to all the ladies with BFNs. Really hope you are being kind to yourself xx

Babydust...my clinic didn't give me any hpts. I bought FRER and Viola (claims to be ultra sensitive, but have read mixed reviews of it) . You still waiting till tomorrow to test?think your will power is better than mine lol! Xx


----------



## _MrsH_

Congratulations to all the BFP's - hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy! xx

As for all the BFN's - I am so sorry for your news - sending lots of hugs xx


----------



## babydust1984

limey have you tested im testing in morning


----------



## Limeygirl

Yes, just did a FRER. Still bfn, so really not feeling positive for OTD on Monday. Xxx good luck for tomorrow Hun xx


----------



## babydust1984

whats frer


----------



## Gemma1512

So so sorry exup! Big hugs love   

Baby dust my clinic doesn't give any tests they recommend first response tho xxxxxx

Limeygirl hope you just have a late implanter, hope things change on Monday! Xxxxx


----------



## Limeygirl

BAbydust... It stands for  first response early response. Meant to be one of the more sensitive ones xx


----------



## Southwest

Hi Bethlehem 
I'm testing on the 17th but DH will be leaving for work at 4.30am so I don't want to do it on my own. It's my sons birthday on the 15th so I think I may test then as it's a special day......anything to give me hope   
This is our 2nd round of ivf on the short protocol and only got 5 eggs each time. 2 went on to 5 day grade 1 blasts so had both put back. Called in sick to work for a week and I've just been hanging around the house doing nothing.
This 2ww is going so slow  
Good luck to anyone testing this weekend


----------



## Bethlehem

Yes best wishes to everyone testing this weekend!
Southwest we will be testing on the same day so, only one week to go.


----------



## Seabob

So sorry to here bfns sometimes it's not so easy to dust yourself down and carry on and focus on the next, well i know I couldn't, you have to give yourself time to grieve otherwise it will just hit you one day out of the blue.
Massive hugs for all the bfps, it's making me want to test but I just can't bring myself to do it, i can't cope with a 3rd bfn, need to get out today got cabin fever!


----------



## Mima14

Really sorry to hear Exup83, hope you are ok, keep your mind busy and be kind to yourself, best wishes for you sweets.

Limeygirl also thinking of you, keeping my fingers and toes crossed for Monday.

Congrats to all BFPs this wknd.

We tried to test at 5am when i woke up dying to pee..... First test i have ever done in my life and i think i might have held it under pee for too long at the window to say it worked didnt "light up" silly me, think it was a sign not to test and DH said we should wait until tomz and try again.... This time with a pee pot lol so fingers crossed for tomz!!!! 7dp3dt today so might be a tad early but i cant get testing off my mind and if i only do it once then it might stop me from doing more.... Either that or spur me on for more.


----------



## Bethlehem

I find if I test once, I can't stop! then i am doing it every day from that point on, so I am going to try hold off as long as possible for the first test, that is the hardest bit! I am an addict, but at least I understand my weakness now.


----------



## Pegunia79

Hi girls, Limey thank you for your replay, it's our first round of isci I hope it will work. I am going back on Mondays work ,OTD it's on 19th so far away. I don't know how I will survive at least it's Half term so I will be home I am light headed in the morning and some light pains besides nothing hopefully after dr reassurance about expanding blastocyst it will work


----------



## monty moo

Hi girls 
Congrats to bfps and so sorry to hear of some bfn's too  
Sharry can I b added to front page my otd is 15th feb, thanks.
Best wishes to those poas addicts I gotta b honest Im getting itchy hands lol deliberately have no sticks in house I wont b able to resist! 7dp5dt and Im not testing til at least day 10 Ive decided have seen too many of you in such a state on here I may even wait longer lol xxx


----------



## Nicky12

Hi hope everybody doesn't mind me joining in but I'm driving myself mad with this 2ww. I'm 6dp2dt and was wondering if anybody could shed any light on why when I lay down on my left side I get a pulling sensation and if I lay on my back it's the same it's really worrying me now. Not really had any symptoms just a few twinges but think that's my ovarys settling down and really sore boobs but think that's the progestragne. Anyway hope everybody is having a lovely relaxing weekend ( if that's possible in 2ww) oh forgot to say test day is 15th and can't come quick enough 
Nicky xxx


----------



## gaynorann

Hope you don't mind me crashing your thread just want to say good luck to everyone on the 2ww I hope your dreams all come true if not this month then soon xx

Nicky12 when I was in my 2ww I had pain on my left side and pulling so much I phoned my fertility clinic and was told its a good sign as you get a cyst that feeds your baby until the placenta is fully grown, I hope this is the same thing for you x


----------



## babydust1984

Ladies went to asda and got first response but got the ones that are 1 day from missed period are they ok to use 10dp5t


----------



## Nicky12

Gaynorann thanks so much for your reply I really hope so all this is driving me mad. I've never wished the days away so much xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Babydust I think at 15 days post fertilisation any test would pick up a positive now if you were pregnant. In the 'real' world women test at 14 dpo x


----------



## Limeygirl

BAbydust...I'm not sure, sorry. Mine were to use from 6 days before period is due (I think) xxx


----------



## babydust1984

Wobble are you sure googling like mad sezs that's it not the case

Limey have you tested again


----------



## Roygbiv

Yes, babydust. 10dp5dt would be the equivalent of 15 dpo. Which over 99% of women get an accurate result. Hope it's good news.


----------



## babydust1984

I had my transfer on the 29th at 3 am I 10 days or 9 days


----------



## Roygbiv

10. At 3 am this morning. 
I'm guessing it was abroad? Other wise that a really weird transfer time. Lol. 
X


----------



## babydust1984

3pm


----------



## Limeygirl

No, not tested again today. I'm 12 dp 3 DT ( of 2 4 cell embies). Am pretty sure pg text would be positive by now if I am pg. Ive had negatives since Thursday, so am not v hopeful at all. Even a late implanter would show by now, surely...?


----------



## Roygbiv

Ha ha. No I didn't read properly. Yeah, 3pm today then. 
Depending on your willpower I'd wait until the morning. For first morning urine. 
But I know it can be tempting. Especially as you have the test now.


----------



## babydust1984

Ok am testing in morning but ya know when u have a feeling


----------



## Limeygirl

I understand Babydust....but it ain't over till the witch arrives and you get a bfn. You're still PUPO!! Xx


----------



## babydust1984

Am I 9 dp5t or 10 I'm confused had transfer 3pm on 29th


----------



## Roygbiv

I DO know the feeling.   . BUT you haven't bled yet. So it will hopefully be good news. 
My last IVF cycle I bled 2 days before OTD. It was BFN. 
The cycle I didn't bleed before OTD was the only one I got a BFP (Out of 3).


----------



## babydust1984

Couldn't resist done test negitive will test in morning again


----------



## Roygbiv

Good idea. 
At this stage HCG under 50 is common. 
So as you've been drinking and weeing through the day that's been diluted. 
And the tests need to pick up ... well depends what test you have. 
Best of luck for the morning.


----------



## babydust1984

I have 1st response first day past missed period I really hope and pray I get my positive -dnt even feel my period coming just a dull pain on left side


----------



## Limeygirl

Babydust...if you had ET on 29th then I think you're 10dpt xx


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Sorry to jump into the pee sticks questions, I was planning to buy a first response early testing kit at asda tonight but just realised by looking online that only boots, superdrug and amazon sell them I think? So no chance I can buy at a super market tonight? Gutted, I wanted to test tomorrow morning when I'll be 8dp5dt..

Betsy xx


----------



## Limeygirl

Do you have a Lloyd's pharmacy near you that's open now? They stock  FRER, and Viola that are apparently more sensitive as they detect only 5, whereas FRER is 10, I think xx


----------



## Betsy SW

Oh great limey, I'll search for one now  do any of the big supermarkets sell either of those tests do you know?


----------



## wibble-wobble

I just looked on tesco.com and they have first response x

/links


----------



## Limeygirl

Hi Betsy, sorry, but I don't know about the supermarkets. Hope you find one though...good luck for the poas in the morning xx


----------



## Fayebeline

Evening ladies!!!

Think I'm going slowly mad in this 2ww!!! Must stop symptom spotting.

OTD Wednesday, can't decide if I would be more disappointed to see a BFN or AF!!!

Won't test before Tuesday if I make it til then! You ladies are keeping me sane at the mo.

F x


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Limey and wibble thanks very much, I showed dp a photo of the frer and viola and he's gone out to Lloyds pharmacy to buy them (I told him either would be fine).

Good luck faybeline, not long now! 

Betsy xx


----------



## Jessica1986

Can I ask on the subject of bleeding and bfp/bfn. Do people who got bfn tend to bleed (like not just spotting but heavy ie;the witch arriving) before OTD? Or does it vary? I kindof presumed that the amount of progesterone they put us on stops us bleeding but maybe not? Xxx


----------



## _MrsH_

Good luck all. 

Fayebeline - we have the same test day - i'm so nervous! Hubby is refusing to let me test early - arghhhh!!


----------



## spickett23

Hi girls can I join in my test day is 17th feb, and I'm 3dp5dt I have had cramping since yesterday and I'm not sure if it my ovaries still settling down, I have done this a few times before, but it's still as hard in the 2ww it never gets easier x x


----------



## Jessica1986

Hiya *spickett* welcome  can see you're no stranger to this process . Let's hope this is your time


----------



## spickett23

Haha thanks jessica1986, can only hope, think it will be our last go too!! Hope ur ok? Have u done it before? X


----------



## suzyr

Hi all I would like to join pls....just had ET today and my test date is 22 Feb....seems a long way off. Back to work Mon though so that will keep my mind busy some of the day. 
Good luck to anyone testing this weekend x


----------



## Limeygirl

Hi Jessica ... Good question. I was wondering the same. I'm 12 dpt today and had a bfn this morning. OTD is Monday. Have no signs of AF now (even though I had af type cramps all week until Friday). I just read the booklet from the clinic and it says that if negative on OTDvthen to stop all meds and a withdrawal bleed will start within a few days. So I guess it's v possible that the progesterone could be keeping af at bay. 
Xx


----------



## spickett23

Hi Limey girl
On a couple of mine, I bled before and a couple I bled after I stopped pessaries, you still have 2 days, don't give up yet, it's so hard I no x


----------



## Limeygirl

Thank you for your kind words spickett23 xxx really appreciate them xxx


----------



## Betsy SW

Morning girls

Welcome newbies!

Its a BFN for me, I tested this morning 8dp5dt and not even a hint of a line, I used the super sensitive viola tests from Lloyds pharmacy, if I'm not even producing 5iui of hcg yet then it's very unlikely to be positive, I'll test on OTD on 14th just in case, but I'll also book my next cycle tomorrow 

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Seabob

So sorry to hear bfns this morning look after yourselves. 
Well reading all your posts I now couldn't take my own advice and did a frer I'm 6dp5dt and test date is the 14th and I just got a Bfp!!! It's so amazing but can't get excited as I've had this 3 times before but then start bleeding before otd and then a week later it's negative, but I do feel different this time..... Please please please


----------



## monty moo

Betsysw -sorry to hear its a bfn but you r early to test is your otd not 14th ?
Im not poas until at least wednesday lol too scared 
Limeygirl -I bled on day 8p5dt last time and clinic said it just meant embie hadnt implanted so u can bleed b4 otd it doesnt mean too much though its as cruel as a lot of this process I like you didnt know that 1st time round and assumed it shouldnt b the case. I was horribly shocked!
Welcome Suzy   and spickett23 more company in this agonising time. Im ready to go to work this wk Suzy wish I could time would def pass quicker lol


----------



## monty moo

Seabob- great news thiugh v naughty of you aargh makes it harder to stay away from the sticks. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Bethlehem

I think I should bring out a new pregnancy test that says "Pregnant" or "Not enough HSG detected" I just don't like the wording of them. 
This is the worst TWW I have ever had, I am pinning everything on it, I don't know what else to do except post here. Anyway, best wishes to all here and good luck to everyone testing this morning.


----------



## Bethlehem

Seabob, I just noticed your post! Congratulations that is great news, today is a good day for you. Wonderful!

Betsy I still think its too early for you. Don't give up. I think first response are the best tests.


----------



## Limeygirl

Betsy...it could still be a little early I think.....not that I'm one to talk! I couldn't resist testing either!! People keep saying it's not over till it's over, so I guess I have to remember that too....hugs to you xx
Seabob that's great news!,! Sending you sticky vibes xxxx
Monty moo....thanks for your encouragement. Other than cramps (which stopped on Friday) I've had no bleeding or discharge at all. I'm now 13 dp3dt (of 2 4 cell slow embies lol) and OTD is tomorrow and still no sign on af. Haven't poas today, but it was bfn yesterday, so am preparing myself. I get the feeling that the cyclogest is keeping the red witch at bay. Would love to be wrong though!! 
Bethlehem....agree with you on the tests. Next time I'm not buying any until OTD, because if they're in the house they call mine name from the drawer and I'm too weak to resist. Should take out shares in the flippin' things lol stick with us Bethlehem. Not sure I can keep you sane in the 2ww, but I'll try xxxx


----------



## Pinky36

Morning

Sharry can i join I had ET yesterday with 1 have 1 on board with 2 frosties.

My test date is 19/02!!!

Scary need to try and keep busy and relax!! My team are on a no stress few weeks to try and keep me stress free they have been wonderful along with DH!!


----------



## Pegunia79

My otd is on 19 th but I had transfer last Wednesday I wonder why otd is so late even it was 5 day transfer


----------



## Southwest

Peguina75 my ET was Wednesday 5th and I was told to test on the 17th but that the 16th should be ok. Not sure why you were told to wait so long. I had a 5 day transfer too.


----------



## Gemma1512

Congrats Seabob 

Hugs to anyone who's got bfn and congrats to all the bfp! 

I tested again this morning on a cheapy and was a faint pos! The first response from yesterday is a lot darker! Is defo recommend first response! Just been to tesco to get sum more but they didn't have any  poop! Got a digi for otd on Wednesday 

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Gemma after my little saga this morning at stupid o clock I'm going to get another box of frer not testing again today and will leave a digi until midweek now I think.


----------



## Mel2304

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is ok!

Congrats to all the bfp's and hugs to any bfn's.  

Been hopping on and off as trying to get through the 2ww! Was back to work this week which was ok but still the week dragged!! Ha ha!

I am now 13 days past 3 day transfer, otd Tuesday. Last night I had spotting about the size of 5p when wiping (sorry tmi) but nothing since. Still feeling positive as that could be anything even all the drugs I'm on! Not tempted to test early. They give you the otd for a reason so gong to sit tight til Tuesday! Got some clear blue digital tests waiting! Booked tomorrow off work and half day on Tuesday! Going to focus on positive visualisation til testing!!!

Hope everyone enjoys the rest of the weekend!! Xxxxx


----------



## Limeygirl

Hi Wibble...how are you? Everything ok?! 
Mel2304 I'm the same as you, 13dp3dt, but my OTD is tomorrow....what did you transfer? I had 2 4 cell embies. I've not had any bleeding yet, but lots of cramps. You have way more self control than me. I tested yesterday and got a bfn on FRER, so not too hopeful. Fingers crossed for you though Hun xxx

Babydust...been thinking of you. Are you ok?..... . 
Xx


----------



## babydust1984

Limey I'm ok done another this morning negative goin to adds to get the 1st response 6 days early ones and see what they come up with- Limey it is what it is it's just gutting when u have perfect cycles and still neg beginning to think is it implantion


----------



## wibble-wobble

I'm ok. Just going crazy on the 3ww. Its even worse than the 2ww, nit only do you second guess everything but you drive yourself crazier wondering why the symptoms from the 2ww have disappeared, why you feel to normal compared with the 2ww. You knicker watch more just incase, get all test sticks out and compare. ..


----------



## Limeygirl

Babydust you're right. It is what it is. One thing I've learnt is that we have very little control over the actual result. We can do our best, but ultimately'what will be will be'. Doesn't stop me obsessing though!! Good luck for OTD though Hun xx

Wibble...glad you're ok. Hadn't thought about the wait for the scan....sounds worse! Hard to strike a balance between keeping busy! but not doing too much. Thinking of you though and sending very sticky superglue vibes xxxx


----------



## Mel2304

Hey Limey, I had 2 embryos transferred, one 7 cell and one 7-8 cell. I'm still feeling positive! Good luck for tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## Limeygirl

Marl...thank you! You too xx


----------



## Sue68

Sorry to read your post Betsy, any chance it is too early to be sure?  

Good luck to all those testing in the next day


----------



## spickett23

Hi. Did u girls with positive results have af symptoms, I have cramps and lower backache? Trying not to analyse but just can't help if, I no my last cycle I had all this and got a pos, so I suppose I'm answering my own questions, just wanted to hear from any of u and what u think, positive thinking all the way x


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Limey good luck for tomorrow!

I think you girls were right, I was prob too early to test even with a super sensitive test so I'm continuing to take the drugs but not holding out much hope.

Betsy x


----------



## Southwest

When does everyone think is earliest you should test with a frer? I had a shot of ovetrille Wednesday 29th and a 5dt 5th Feb. I think the shot is out of my system now as the side effects seem to have worn off.


----------



## spickett23

Hi southwest ur the same as me, is ur otd 17th? Ahh I can't bring myself to test yet! Petrified at the thought of otd!! Haha have u had any symptoms? Good luck if u do test 🙏🙏 for pos x x


----------



## Southwest

Yes the same day as you. I've been feeling some twinges the last two days. I don't remember that last time. My other half is adamant we are not testing early but it was so awful last time because I bled 2 days before which I was not expecting. The 17th seems so long away


----------



## Gemma1512

Wibble I did the same sent hubby to boots for more first response wanna see a darker line!!! Also got a digi from Tesco for otd  the cheap ones I got are crap they are showing pos but dead light! Didn't like seeing a lighter line! Needs to be darker! Can't believe I'll have over three weeks until scan! That's gonna drive me nuts!! Xxxx

Good luck to all you ladies that are due to test!!! Defo go for the first response they are really sensitive  xxxxx


----------



## spickett23

Southwest 
I think going down this route we have to expect the unexpected, not that that makes it any easier, all of my 2ww have been fairly different, but when u come to doing it still feels like the first time!! Are you having time off? I'm back to work wed, quite glad as it will give me a focus!! Hope I've had a nice weekend, all u ladies testing tomorrow I'm sendingassive good lucks to u all🙏❤🙏❤🙏❤
Gemma1512
Amazing news when was test dAy? U must be over the moon x


----------



## Sweets99

Ok ladies,

I have been fretting the last two days reading all of your EARLY results with BFP's and BFN's and I just couldn't wait any longer and gave into temptation. I am 8dp3dt and I got a   on a FRER this evening!!! I am in total SHOCK. Praying it is not the trigger shot...that should be well gone? xxx


----------



## magsandemma

Morning ladies just a quick post

OTD today and tested BFP, very cautiously happy following cramps and apotting last week qhich I hope was implantation!

Sweets congrats on you bfp!!

Spickett with regards to af feeling I still have it on and off and at 10dpt the night before I had been up with lots of cramping and thought af was coming had some brown discharge on wiping that morning but rhankfull nothing since. And still having some backache too. So hope its a good sign for you also.

limeygirl good luck for this morning xx

maggie 
xx


----------



## Limeygirl

Morning ladies....Many congrats to the new BFPs and hugs to those with BFNs.
Thanks for the good luck wishes, but it's a bfn for me this morning. I kind of knew it, but it's still a bit of a bummer, especially cos AF hadn't arrived, so was still hoping a little bit..... As you do.
Will call the clinic and stop the meds. Pretty sure AF is going to be a corker this month with the extra oestrogen I've been taking! So tempted to keep taking the cyclogest until next week anyway (pretty sure that's what's kept af at bay). I'll be on half term holiday and won't have to teach my 5 year olds with the AF from hell! ;-)
If you've still got OTD coming up...then GOOD LUCK!!!
If you're Bfp then I'm sending sticky vibes your way
Thanks for all the support ladies... You're fantastic!,
Xxxx
ps lovely to hear from you Maggie...been thinking about you a lot. Good luck with everything! Xxx
Pps good luck Babydust.....fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Linzxxxx

Hi ladies
congrats to all the BFP and big hugs to the BFN
Im after some reasurrance please....
im currently 5dp5dt FET grade two expanding blast, and have just been naughty and tested on a frer... BFN. Shouldnt i bet getting some kind of squinter by now?
The only one time ive ever got a BFP was 4dp5dt (was twins by was very bold n bright but sadly m/c) so was expecting at least a little line.
I feel out already....i think it might be time for me to call it a day n come to terms with not ever being a mummy. 8years of wanting something sooo much, the 2ww gets worse everytime...you get more desperate
Any advice/ stories that anyone has would be greatly needed right now 
linz xxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBre

Hallo Linz
I think it still is very early in the game!! Isnt your OTD 18 feb? Please dont give up if it is something you really want, it is really worth it in the end  . And you are still young enough to take a break untill you are ready to try again .  Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Linzxxxx

Thanks for your reply anna
i was really young when i first started..i feel old n out of 'go' now!
CARE gave me OTD of 18th, its a really late OTD tho. Im just having one of those days. That BFN doesnt make it easier. I keep holding it in different lights, praying something will show.....how dafts that!
weve got 1 frosty left, then im defo giving up. Mentally and financially cant do it anymore. Just feel so gutted for my DH. Its me holding him back from being a dad...hate my stupid body!
sorry for such a down 'me' post. Im normally the happiest person u will ever meet...should never have tested
let this be a lesson to all you early testers...enjoy your pupo bubble for as long as possible xxx


----------



## Sweets99

limey...sorry to see your result this morning.    xxx

magsandemma...comgrats on your    xxx


I did another frer this morning and it was much stronger than last night's test but when I wiped this morning a couple of hours ago I had bright red blood. It seems to be stopping again. Have usual cramps/twinges not like af though, but tummy was very heavy lastnight with that af feeling. I am 9dp3dt. I even rang my mum to tell her news last night and think I should have waited in case it turns neg. Arghhhh. Could really do with some advice please. xxx


----------



## Southwest

Spickett - I'm back to work today. Looking forward to taking my mind off it all. Have you had any symptoms yet? I've woken up today feeling completely normal.

Linz - don't give up yet, it is still early and everyone is different at different times. My fingers are crossed for you having tried so many times already. It must be your turn now


----------



## Mima14

Sorry to hear about your BFN Limey, big cuddles and be kind to yourself.

Congrats magsanddemma and Gemma, Sweets99 sending you tons and tons of sticky baby dust xxxxxx

After my failed attempt of POAS Saturday we tried again Sunday with a BFN on clearblue, after reading all posts i have sent DH out for FRER but terrified to test again. Since Sat all my symptoms have gone, i had 3 very sharp pains on Sat night and then nothing at all, i now only get AF type pains sometimes if i lie on my side and accidently lie too far forward on my tummy.  Boobs only ache a little and i kinda feel a bit empty since Saturday, all this time i have felt "different" but now im feel pretty much body back to normal apart from some light headness in morning, im trying to convince myself this was down to ovaries still sorting themselves out and i could "feel normal" as they have gone back to normal. 

Trying to remain positive and trying not to test again until Thur as will be 12dp3dt even hid the tests in DH work bag so i wont be tempted throughout the day, OTD 17th and currently 9dt3dt and most people have had BFP at this stage so im praying it was the clearblue test and too early to detect HCG.

Has anybody else who got a BFP has their symtoms decrease?


----------



## Gemma1512

congrats magsandemma  

Mimia my symptoms come and go, one min ive got cramps sore boobs backache nausea, the next nothing! I worry wen I have symptoms and worry when I done!    Good luck hun  

sweets praying for a sticking one for you hun, ive heard a lot of ladies bleed and go on to have a perfect healthy pregnancy     

Linz I didn't get bfp til 7dp5dt, I tested the day before and was very very faint line but looked more like evap line, good luck    

Limeygirl big hugs hun, im so sorry    

AFM otd isn't til Wednesday but tested again this morning and another bfp, its getting darker too  So happy at the moment but obviously very nervous! 

Good luck ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bethlehem

Wow, so many updates! congratulations on all the positive news and I'm sorry for anyone having a difficult time. whoever called it a rollercoaster was right. I used to love rollercoasters but now they make me sick!!

What is PUPO? Good luck for everyone testing today.


----------



## spickett23

Southwest hi ya def going back to work takes ur mind off it all, I'm constantly analysing myself!! Like u feel ok today, slight back ache but could be where I've been resting yesterday!!
My boobs are sore but that's from pessaries, we have one week left!! Will u hang on, or test early? 

Limeygirl I'm so sorry I no exactly how u feel! And I was always planning my next go to help me through, hope ur ok, lots of love, this part is so rubbish x x

Magsandemma thank u for letting me no ur symptoms, I do no all this but still hearing it from someone going through it the same time, just gives me piece of mind, how far along are u? Sorry I should read back, was just to eager to answer xx

Sweets99 and Gemma fab  news.... So exciting ❤❤❤❤❤❤

Mima and Linz nice to have people to talk to on here, positive thoughts!!!

Hope I've not forgotten anyone, thinking of u all x x x


----------



## Mima14

Gemma thanks for your comments, guess im am working myself up a bit and what will be will be, i will just have to wait.

Spickett ano testing day buddy   Im on the 17th too, also see your back at work Wed, i have a very stressful demanding job and refused to go until after my OTD, last thing i would want is to blame my job if things didnt work out, but i have got cabin fever! So ano box set, light housework and dinner making for me this week and of course trying not to over think every body movement/ache etc.


----------



## spickett23

Mima14
It's not long now, is this ur first go? It's such a stressful time, but by doing light chores and keeping occupied, it will be here before u no it! If u test thurs I hope u get ur pos, I just can't bring myself to test early! Haha I'm a chicken x


----------



## Mima14

Spickett, yes first time ISCI, DH is going more out of his mind more than me i think it coz our OTD is on my 30th bday and he wants it all to be perfect, i dont do perfect, i like chaos so trying to talk him round to my way lol 

Thank you so much i really do too!!!   Try not to test early i wish i didnt its on my mind every morning, but now i have started i have to do ano before OTD to keep me going.... Its like a mini milestone.


----------



## babydust1984

Well ladies I done test this morning with 1st response early preg got the faintest positive line - wasn't the first morning wee was at about 10


----------



## Mima14

Congrats Babydust!!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## babydust1984

Do u think this could be a positive test could I be pregnant  test day not till wed


----------



## Gemma1512

Yep sounds good babydust!!! Congrats hun    

good luxk to the rest of you lovely ladies due to test


----------



## spickett23

Mima14
Ahh wow on ur 30th let's hope it's double celebrations!! Even though ul do it before then! Hehe, yeah this is our 6th go!!! Done frozens mainly had 2 pos but first one was chemical preg, 2nd miscarriage, I'm on steroids this time and aspirin, had an endometrial scratch, did eeva, and accupunture, I have done everything possible this time round, so I'm just praying every day this is my time, 3 yrs of ivf takes it's toll emotionally and financially, but we have bounced back everytime, and if it doesn't work, I can't say I haven't given it my best shot!! 

Anyway u are going to be just fine, and I was told positve thoughts produce positive results!!  Great to share stories/symptoms etc it all helps, whether it's ur first or ur 10th go emotions are still the same as well as being anxious!! And I'd like to think I could help put other peoples minds at ease by sharing my story!!! 

Babydust1984
This is fab news, how exciting, def positive, only 2 more days til otd! Yippee! X


----------



## Mima14

Im no expert Babydust, but mine was a stark white BFN, no matter what kinda light (including torch on phone) i looked at it in. If i was you i would use first morning pee tomz, wishing you best of luck n tons of stick stuff xxxx


----------



## babydust1984

Gemma were your very faint at start any way I can upload picture I really hope this it it


----------



## Mima14

Spickett, thank you for sharing, it is nice to hear from the voice of experience, its like your Mum saying everything will be ok in the end, im sorry to hear about your experiences and 6th go for you wow i hope this works out for you. i will be thinking of you and wishing for happiness for you too. We wont be able to do another go for at least 2years due to finance and DH wont go for egg sharing which can massively reduce the cost and it has already been a huge scar on me emotionally, you must be a very brave lady, my admiration goes out to you and your partner xx


----------



## June12

Here we are then, I've reached the part of the process I've read so any times on others posts. I had my ET today, 2 eggs 1 7 cell 1 8 cell. Testing on 21st Feb. x


----------



## Gemma1512

Babydust yes mine was very light to start and has gradually got darker! The first test I did I thought it was a evap line! Test again first thing 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydust1984

What's evap line ??will leave testing now till morning what u think no point doin another today is there


----------



## spickett23

Mima14 
Ahh thank u, means a lot, but I've always thought if there is something u want, u will get it, until ur emotionally out! Haha I'm always good at giving out advice, but rubbish at receiving it!! I'm now thinking my boobs arnt as sore as they were! Is this good or a bad sign!! Driving me crazy! 

Hopefully u won't need to egg share, this will be ur go!! 
There has been very testing times  over the years, but I make sure I'm surrounded by positive people, it does help.
Plus few if my friends have had successful babies this way, so I've always said  I'd never give up! But ur body tells u when enough is enough, enjoy this bubble for a bit, how s ur symptoms today? Do ur boobs hurt? X


----------



## Gemma1512

Evaporation lines are caused by evaporation of the urine in the result window of a pregnancy test. These are lines that shows in the result window of the test. An evaporation line develops when the urine on the test area begins to dry, leaving a faint, colorless line

I wait until the morning now as your urine might not be strong enough this late in the day xxxxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Babydust tests are best done with fmu as there is a higher concentrate of hormones in it as you haven't been drinking anything while you sleep to dilute it. Any test you do while awake will be diluted depending on how long between toilet stops and how much you have had to drink.

Some people say you can hold for around 4 hours if you really want to test later in the day,just don't drink much beforehand


----------



## babydust1984

colourless line how u see it then lol I know I sound stupid


----------



## bekiboo13

Hi babydust

I started testing on an internet cheapie on sat and the lines were really faint only getting marginally darker and when this mornings looked the same colour out of frustration i got out the lloyds pharamcy digital and in less than a minute it said 'pregnant'. I also did a frer later this morning and got a good solid line within first 10 seconds, but the internet cheapie was still pretty faint (and supposed to be super sensitive). So it can also depend on brand, batch, sensitivity levels of the test as well as your urine concentration etc... but where theres a line there is hope.... my otd still a few days away on friday. Good luck testing tomorrow xx

P s some evaps can be described as almost having a grey tinge to them but beware of blue dye tests - they are notorious for coloured evaps and ive had plenty in my time and refuse to use them now xx


----------



## babydust1984

no more tests till 2m morning xx I live in hope


----------



## spickett23

Hi bekiboo 
How are u feeling?  Are u like me, I'm to scared to test early!! When is ur otd? 

Babydust1984 only one more sleep, but I'm sure ul get ur big fat pos in the morning from the sounds of it, are u feeling ok x


----------



## babydust1984

tks a mill test day wed im feeling fine just eating like a horse


----------



## bekiboo13

Hi spickett

Im a poas addict im afraid and cant bear waiting lol. Testing still scary but waiting is more scary for me. Im 7dp5dt today and otd this friday 14/2. I have tested positive so far on both frer and digital hpt but cautiously optimistic as i had a chemical at this exact point on my last cycle. I have been on off cramping for days with on off lower back pain, lots of wind/gas, bloated, extremely thirsty, hungry, heavy/pulling feeling in uterus (almost like the feeling of a mild uti lol), had sore nipples since stims so nothing new there and random burning/tingling sensations through my boobs throughout the day since a few days ago.  

Whens your otd? Xx


----------



## babydust1984

wed 2 blasts on board


----------



## bekiboo13

Have everything crossed for you babydust xx


----------



## spickett23

Bekiboo 13 
Hi my otd is 17th and when I got my positives I was a serial tester!! But hopefully if I'm Lucky enough to get pos this time, I'm going to try not to keep testing!! I too had chemical same week I tested, then my last one I had a miscarriage at 6wk1 but I new because digi test went from 2-3 to 1-2!! So I'm so scared again, I've had lots of symptoms, but today, my boobs seem ok, and cramping has subsided, have mild headache and slight backache, I had all these with my pos, so I'm hoping it all stays that way!! 

I'm also hungry all the time but I think mine is the steroids I'm on!! It's going to be a long wait for me!! Hehe x


----------



## bekiboo13

Spickett - youve been through the mill havent you? I can completely understand why you feel so cautious about testing but i will keep     that this another positive for you xxx


----------



## Parky77

Hi everyone 

The dreaded 2ww is so long!  My OTD is 12th feb, so 2 more sleeps!  I really can't call it as this is my first ICSI treatment. I have hade IUI 9 times with 2 pregnancies that ended in early mc. The main way I knew those two times was sore boobs. I have sore boobs this time but I'm not sure it's the same also loads of different drugs to the other times. On top of that I also have ovulation hyper stimulation syndrome. So who knows?! 

I just wish I could tell!!!!!


----------



## SantaMaria

Hi girls, we have just arrived home from our two weeks in Barcelona and got the courage to test, our test date is today but as we are jet lagged a bit confused at what time we should test. So nervous, but we got a bfp! Feel pretty cramps, have been spotting, and crappy, so very pleased that those symptoms are positive not just in my head. I did have a donor embryo that went to blast which must increase my chances. Good luck everyone else! Sending sticky vibes to you all!


----------



## bekiboo13

Good luck parky - appatently pregnancy hormone hcg worsen ohss symptoms xx

Congrats Santa Maria and welcome home xx


----------



## Gemma1512

Congrats SaNTA MARIA XXXX


----------



## Mima14

My Sister has been telling me she will donate eggs until we have enough money for another go, bless her. she already has two babies and knows how much it means for me to have mine. 

Your kind words have made me cry but given me belief in myself again, its a good cry trust me haha.  Thank you so much. 

I am the 2nd in 3 of us that grew up together that need IVF, one has a little boy after 3 attempts 1st cancelled cycle, 2nd chemical preg and 3rd BFP he is 6 now, the other hasnt settled down to start yet... Must have been something in the water where we grew up lol but joking aside it feels amazing to have someone i dont know who is in the same situation have so much strength and give me courage and make me feel empowered. As for boobs they only feel sore if i touch them lol TMI but you know what i mean!! they stopped feeling sore on their own on Saturday, my Sister tells me she had days in her pregnancy that she felt completely normal and that her best friend did 13 preg tests (natural conception) and only 2 showed BFP 5 days apart from each other with negatives in between, the Dr did blood test to confirm after 4 weeks of home testing, so it keeps me level headed too.

I just cant wait to get to the other side and know for sure either way but i am feeling a lot better and keeping my positive vibe!!   

Sorry for the long rant and congrats santa maria what a nice welcome home


----------



## spickett23

Mima14
Ahh bless u, wasn't meant to make u cry, blame it on ur hormones!! Haha it's funny how u don't no people on here but u can automatically be drawn into feeling uve known them for a lifetime, it's good everyone shares their experiences and no 2 are alike. Yep my boobs only hurt when I prod them!! (Must stop) tomorrow is a new day and another day nearer!! 
Wow how amazing is ur sister, u sound so close, my sister is the same, she is as anxious as we are!! 
We need a camera to see what's going on inside!! 
Week today and we will
No! 🙏🙏🙏🙏
Congrats Santa Maria always lovely to hear the good news x


----------



## Bethlehem

Mima14 said:


> her best friend did 13 preg tests (natural conception) and only 2 showed BFP 5 days apart from each other with negatives in between, the Dr did blood test to confirm after 4 weeks of home testing, so it keeps me level headed too.


Its good to read that!
Lots of good news on this thread, I think its a lucky one!! Best wishes to everyone about to test, another few days for me but this thread is great company.


----------



## June12

Could I please be added? Test date is 21st Feb x


----------



## Jessica1986

Well it was a bfn for me as I suspected. God only knows where we go from here... feeling so lost  for today I think it's time to go and take the world's hottest bath with the world's biggest glass of wine and drag the hoover upstairs (just coz I can now  ) hope everyone else gets better news than I did. Take care xxxx


----------



## spickett23

Jessica 1986
I'm so sorry to hear ur news, it's just devestating, I've been there!! Words can't change how u will be feeling right now, do u think u will try again? Is this ur first time, my thoughts are with u x x x


----------



## nicolab-j

Jessica, I'm sorry to hear ur news, I only post every so often but I'm always reading and following what's going on and I think ur one brave lady, now if ur anything like me I'm fine until people are nice to me then I want to bawl but just reading ur simple post made me want to write and tell u I think that and that I'm sorry and I hope the next time it works out for you xx


----------



## Jessica1986

*spickett* thanks. This was our first try yes and I'm a bit of a complex case because I have Turners Syndrome (cx disorder which usually causes ovaries not to function) so we used my sister as a donor. Unfortunately the cycle went a bit disastrously when we expected it to be ok (you can read my past posts if you want details) so very much lost now as to what might have been the problem and where we go from here  there's also the added complication that we will have to self fund our next cycle and with me being a student we are up to our necks in debt as it is ... so yes we would definitely like to try again it's just a question of when where and how.


----------



## Jessica1986

Thanks so much *nicola* it means a lot xxxx


----------



## spickett23

Jessica 1986
Oh I'm so sorry, I should have looked before I asked, u could always write to ur local nct trust, think that's who u write to and explain ur situation, I no someone who did that as she had a medical condition, and basically begged telling them everything and got 2 free goes, worth a try x


----------



## June12

So sorry to hear the news Jessica xx


----------



## Sue68

So sorry Jessica, look after yourself


----------



## suzyr

Sorry to hear your news Jessica, look after yourself xx


----------



## magsandemma

Ok ladies


Some advice please cause I am now freaking out, otd was yesterday and had positives since Friday, this morning I have been to the toilet, (poo) and there was fresh blood on wiping! Am now worried that's it's all going wrong! Have only got a digital test left so as soon as I get little lady to school I will go and buy some frer tests to see if the line is getting darker as haven't done frer since sat.   


Maggie xx


----------



## bekiboo13

Hi magsandemma

A bit of a tmi question - but is it possible the blood has come from your bowel? Did you have any pain when having a bowel movement? Also some blood is normal in early pregnancy according to my clinic and their post et info sheet. 

Sharry - would you kindly add me on the front please? ICSI OTD 14/2/14 thanks


----------



## jw1975

@ Magsandemma - during my last IVF cycle I dropped a huge Haemorrhoid.  It drops every time i'm constipated (pretty often during this 2ww) and going to the loo is hard work and then occasionally it will bleed.  The first few times it shocked the life out of me as it was so red and plentiful.  

See how you are tomorrow (quote Scarlett O'Hara) After all tomorrow is another day!


----------



## magsandemma

Thanks Hun

No it's definitely not from bowels, I am so worried now, have had some niggling aches in groins but nothing major! Did have backache last night like I get with af I just don't know what to think anymore! 

Maggie


----------



## jw1975

I am 13 days post a single 3 day egg tranx.  Should be testing tomorrow, I tested today with a CBD and got a POSITIVE 2-3 weeks pregnant.

First thought after I stopped walking around the bathroom?  I'm frightened............ thoughts ladies?


----------



## jw1975

@ Jessica - I was told I had a 14% chance of a pregnancy with the quality of my eggs and we had egg donors on stand by.  Our first IVF went very pair shaped, very quickly.  Afterwards our percentages dropped to less than 10% and whilst we saved for round 2 I did acupuncture.  The difference I feel in myself is unbelievable.  Baby or no baby I feel for the first time, in a very long time that own my body and its working much better.  I tested BFP this morning.  1 single lonely embryo, but ive beaten the odds to get to this stage.  The next few months could develop into something rather more upsetting.  But right now Ive beaten the odds and I firmly believe that the acupuncture is the key to this bit of good news!

Take this time to grieve and whilst you're planning your next steps get your body back.  Go get some acupuncture,  every little helps.  I wish you all the luck in the world, but negativity breeds negativity, so try, so very hard to stay positive.  Big Kiss x


----------



## jw1975

@ Mags - If you Google bleeding during 2WW it seems to be very common.  Pinkish/Brownish/reddish discharge is apparently is a sign of implantation or a sign of AF.

Its isn't over until it its all over.  Take a deep breath, sit down and focus on your uterus, the embryo that you know is in there and talk to it.  It needs to know that its ok to stick around.  

Do it look like the start of a AF or just blood.


----------



## bekiboo13

Congrats JW on your  ! What fantastic news for you against the odds. Just proves odds are just that - odds- and shouldnt be mistaken as impossibilities xx


----------



## Bethlehem

Jessica, I am really sorry to read your news. I just wanted to say I am thinking of you today.
Mags I hope you are alright? The other girls here are real experts so I hope they can put your.mind at ease today. Not easy.


----------



## Bethlehem

Jw1975 congratulations! Of course you are frightened, it's huge news!  I suppose just try to enjoy each day as much as you can. Very best wishes to you x


----------



## Gemma1512

Morning ladies did a clear blue digi today which is 10dp5dt and got PREGNANT 2-3weeks!!! Loved seeing them words!!! starting to think there might be more than one in there with it showing 2-3 weeks already!!        Scan booked for 5th March!!! Exciting times!!! 

Sharry can you change me to BFP please 

Jw1975 congratulations!    

Jess im so sorry hun big hugs    

Good luck to any ladies due to test     

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mima14

Jessica im sorry to hear   Take the time you need then pick yourself back up and carry on your fight, you will get there.

Congrats Gemma and JW1975! mags rest up and take it easy today xx 

spickett no crying today!   Tiny tiny spot of blood this morning when wiping maybe not worth mentioning, but i know i saw it. Not stressing about it as heard its so natural. So DH is off work today and we gonna do early valentines day, cinema bit of dinner out and best of all prezzies!!! Hahaha 

but still im quietly worried inside slightly but who isnt and happy on the outside to get out of the house and watch Frankenstine and eat lots of popcorn which i hear is good for Embie.


----------



## babydust1984

well this morning another very faint positive second wee again as went everywhere last night and no one had frer ... rang clinic they said a positive is a positive so I guess im pregnant lol this is 5 yrs in the making


----------



## Gemma1512

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy babydust well done hunny, ive also been trying for 5 years this month! 

Mima14 im sure them tiny spots are fine, try and relax (easier said than done I know! ) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydust1984

I know gemma just wish it was a darker line


----------



## Gemma1512

a lines a line hun!     Ive got a few friends on ** where they have posted pics of their bfp and a lot of them start out very faint! It WILL get darker xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydust1984

thanks hun xx maybe I should get clear blue that sezs PREGNANT LOL


----------



## Gemma1512

Yeah I do it tomoz now tho  xxxxx


----------



## Lizzie79

Hi ladies, can I join please? I had one donor egg, 5 day blast transferred yesterday.  This is our second cycle so were only too familiar with the two week wait.  My OTD is 23 Feb.  I'm off sick for the next two weeks to rest as I work in he NHS as a nurse so busy busy.

Feel very different this time almost calmer as I know what to expect but it's only day one and got 12 days to go so might feel very different in a few days.


----------



## Jessica1986

Thanks so much everyone for your well wishes, really means a lot. You're all such lovely ladies and I'm sure you'll make perfect mummys when the time is right. Hope you don't mind but I'm bowing out of the forums for a bit now as I feel that the only way I'll cope with this is to forget about it for a bit and focus on just enjoying life with dp and focus on passing med school.  I really wish everyone the best. Take care xxx


----------



## Gemma1512

Good luck Lizzie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fingers.and.toes.crossed

Hi all, I would ask to join but I think I'm out 

Tested early yesterday, OTD is 15th with 2, 2 day embies

Got a BFN on hospital test and another this morning on a clear blue predictor,  has anyone else had early BFN but on OTD been BFP clutching at straws for some good news 

Congrats to everyone with BFP and hugs to those who feel like me xx


----------



## jw1975

I was testing from day one of the egg tranx - Up until yesterday I was only getting a faint pink line.  On a lot of days I had to put it alongside another used one to check that its was a pink line and not a watermark!

Because my pink line wasn't getting stronger I threw money at the problem and got a CBD £9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gemma1512

fingersandtoes it could still be too early, try a first response early test, hope the result changes hun       xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jw1975

Lizzie79 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join please? I had one donor egg, 5 day blast transferred yesterday. This is our second cycle so were only too familiar with the two week wait. My OTD is 23 Feb. I'm off sick for the next two weeks to rest as I work in he NHS as a nurse so busy busy.
> 
> Feel very different this time almost calmer as I know what to expect but it's only day one and got 12 days to go so might feel very different in a few days.


Hello Lizzy! Don't rest too much. Your body is used to you flying around. Lots a walking, fresh air and positive thoughts. Does your body know its a good time to get pregnant? Is mind over matter a ludicrous concept?

Im BFP right now 11dp 3dt...my greatest biological achievement to date! It may change but its great today

My friend has TCC for 15 years. Such terrible sad events have taken place for her all through IVF. She has followed my positive thought process through my IVF and Egg Tranx. She's just got a BFP 1-2 weeks....naturally!!!!! Something she was told was impossible!

Legs and Fingers crossed for you Lizzie !


----------



## fingers.and.toes.crossed

Thank you, where the best place to buy a first response test?

I've tried Tesco's and sainsburys as they were open early this morning 

X


----------



## wibble-wobble

Boots or super drug is best place for first response early response, supermarkets usually only have the fast response which aren't the same


----------



## Fayebeline

Afternoon ladies!

Massive congrats for those BFPs and   for the BFNs.

My OTD is tomorrow and I've shown amazing willpower not to test yet.  Really can't call it one way or the other to be honest.  I'm so dreading testing in the morning but I know I have to as got to call clinic.  I've not got many symptoms although do feel sick when I wake up. Been on tenterhooks since 5dpt when I had the brown spotting but that was a week ago so hoping it was implantation!!!

Eeeeeekkkkkk!!!!!! Soooooo nervous about tomorrow. 

Faye xxx


----------



## jw1975

@ Fayebeline - Deep breaths, keep talking your embryo and let it know its wanted and that its ok for it to stick around.  we expect an update  tomorrow so we can put a big supporting arm around you. x


----------



## Pegunia79

Hi girls I always read this tread as I am on otd on 19 th have been cheeky today and did. Early response test it's  6dp5et and it came BFP. I ve tested 3 days after transfer and it was BFN to find out if hcg of thr trigger it's out of my body. Do you think it's possible that I am pregnant and it's not chemical. Pls let me know as the line is very strong


----------



## specaloo

Hi Ladies, I'm due to test on the 22nd Feb after a single embie transfer. This is our 2nd try as 1st time we didn't even get to egg collection due to a poor response, But more positive this time  we had a top grade 8cell embie put back on 8th feb & this 2ww is going to be the longest 2 weeks of my life!  Best of luck to all you Ladies waiting with me!! x


----------



## wibble-wobble

Pegunia I also got my bfp at 6dp5dt theres no way of guessing if its chemical, all you can do is keep testing and hope the line gets stronger x


----------



## Pegunia79

Thank you, Wibble darling, I thought if I test out hcg trigger 3days after 5et it's no way to be chemical as hcg is out of my body Well hope still there it's very strong line and 1 embrio was put back. My best wishes to all of you girls bigger hugs to bfn  we all need to think positive xxx


----------



## spickett23

Hi
Ladies
Great news on all the bfp!! Yippee, I'm convinced mine has not worked even tho my otd is 17th cramps, headache, either indigestion or heartburn can't tell! Feeling very hormonal! And sorry for myself! I normal pride myself on positivity but today is just not happening! Mayb I'm like this because I'm training myself just incase it's a neg!! Love hearing all ur pos stories.

Mima14
Hope ur managing to focus on ur evening out and all is ok, not long now honey 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Parky77

Hi all,

Congrats to all the bfps and sorry for all the bfns. 

My OTD is tomorrow but had to go to the clinic  today for a check up as I have ovulation hyper stimulation syndrome, so they did a urine and blood test today. My urine test came back negative, so was obviously devastated. Then they called me later this afternoon to tell me that my blood test was a positive. 

I have a 18 hcg count, which should be at 40 really, but we have tested a day early, so I'm going back on Thursday for another test, which is when we will find out if we can really celebrate. 

But got now I am playing the, 'get me ..... I'm carrying your child' card and we are living it!!

Please keep your fingers crossed for us and we will for all of you xxx


----------



## Rhiballs

Hi all, do you mind if I join please? 
I've been lurking on this thread since last Thurs (6th) when I had 2 blasts out back in. One 4AA and one 4BB. We also have a 4AB frozen. 

Huge congratulations to all the bfp and sending huge cuddles to the bfn xxx

My otd is 19th Feb, same as Pinky 36 and Penguina. Penguina you are very brave testing early, congrats on the bfp and I really hope it sticks for you x 

Parky77 I have everything crossed for Thursday for you

Fayebeline, good luck for tomorrow, I hope I can show the same willpower as you. I really don't want to test early, I'm enjoying my little bubble where I can pretend it's all worked. I'm petrified of testing.

Jw1975 I'm loving your positive mental attitude, you're an inspiration. Congrats on the bfp x 

Fingers and toes please don't lose hope yet, I hope you get the result you deserve x 

Afm, I have had af type cramps (mild) in the mornings, am very bloated (look about 4 months pregnant!), had sharp twinges a few days ago but main symptom is a stitch down my left hand side from underneath ribcage to left ovary. Anyone else experiencing this? This is my first time and I'm analysing everything. We had IVF/ICSI split and thank goodness we did as the ICSI were the stars of the show. 
I'm back in work which is helping me not turn into a complete obsessive, I'm a primary teacher so don't have a minute to myself in the day. 

This 2 weeks is the longest of my life! Xxx


----------



## jw1975

@Rhiballs - I have had all those symptoms. Then I can wake up and have none and by lunch time I can't stand up straight!


----------



## xnatillyx

I am in my 2ww , my cycle is anywhere between 28-38 days so my period is due anywhere from this weekend to the following weekend. It sucks  and makes it tough to call when to try testing. I have felt twinges this month and i had an HSG a couple of weeks ago so am hoping this month i get lucky.  I think i will leave testing till 35 days at least , i have tested a few times in the past and jinxed it because i have started my period the next day. I hate BFN


----------



## Rhiballs

Thank you JW 1975, helps put my mind at rest...for now at least! X


----------



## Pegunia79

Hi girls
rihabels-thx for ur good word I am a teacher myself we ve got the same otd date 19 th I keep finger cross for all of us girls, so chin up as it will work


----------



## Bethlehem

I am back to work myself tomorrow and I will be really busy so I am hoping the time goes fast too! I am going to test on Saturday, I am hoping for a miracle.
Best wishes to evryone testing tomorrow. This thread is very busy altogether. Good luck everyone, it's so lovely to have company.


----------



## Parky77

Now I'm even more confused, just done a home test that was negative. I think we're just prolonging the agony of an actual negative. 

Rhiballs I would suggest going to your clinic if you're that bloated and getting pains, only because I thought I was just bloated but actually had o h s s it might be worth getting checked. 

Good luck everyone testing today xxx


----------



## Mima14

Got a BFN at home today OTD is 17th, 11dt3dt worse thing is i have convinced myself im pregnant and refuse to believe the damn test!!!


----------



## Jules2194

Morning ladies,

Not been on for a while but been following the ups and downs. 

Congratulations to all the BFP's and good luck to all those waiting.

Sad to hear the devastating BFN's for everyone else. 

Afm- tested BFN this morning. I'm devastated. I was totally convinced it would be good news. I had all the symptoms and no bleeding apart from after the transfer!!!!!


----------



## Seabob

9dp5dt I'm getting 1-2 weeks pg on cb digi so fingers crossed it goes up by Friday, sometimes a 3dt take a while so don't give up hope just yet all x


----------



## Seabob

So sorry to hear that jules, this process is so cruel look after yourself x x


----------



## bekiboo13

So sorry jules, mima, and parky  

Jules - this whole process can be either life changing or soul destroying - there feels like no tolerable place in between. I can relate to the soul destroying part from my last cycle - didnt think id survive the sadness but i did and im praying this time i get to experience the other extreme. Sending you big  

Mima - you OTD is still 5 days away? Possibly a little early still? 

Parky - if your levels were only 18 yesterday they might not be high enough yet to detect on a hpt - most usually register between 25-50 xx

Seabob - congrats! I am too 9dt5dt and got a 1-2 weeks on clearblue digi thos morning.  My otd still two days away and hoping it sticks xx


----------



## Southwest

Mima - it's still very early to test, don't give up hope. What test did you use? We are the same day and I bought a first response last night but was too scared to use it thus morning. 

I'm sorry to hear that Jules, when is your  otd?


----------



## Mima14

Thank you all, i hate the test and feel its wrong! I just want it to say BFP and im angry it doesnt. I used FRER and will do one more on Sunday before OTD. My Mum was over 20 weeks pregnant with me and all tests inc Dr said she wasnt in the end she demanded a scan and said to nurse well if im not pregnant something is moving around inside me and it must be cancer. She got the scan and it comfirmed i was in there, so maybe it runs in the family?? Im hoping im a late bloomer. Fingers crossed anyway. She also had full period each month.

Thanks again onto major spring cleaning.... The mother in law is due to visit monday


----------



## Gemma1512

official bfp today  Please change me on the front page Sharry      Scan is set for 5th March 14! 

Good luck to all you lovely ladies, congrats on all the bfps and hugs to all you ladies who sadly didn't       

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ssltw

Congrats to all those with BFPs and hugs to the BFNs, this process is such a rollercoaster. The 2ww is really dragging for me, my OTD is 15th but I tried a FRER yesterday and got a BFN. I don't know why I tested early as now I'm convinced it hasn't worked and that I can feel AF symptoms, beforehand I was feeling really positive! Let's hope AF stays away and I can test again on Saturday.
Good luck to all those also on the neverending 2ww!


----------



## Seabob

Bekiboo I'm glad your getting 1-2 weeks makes me feel better good luck for Friday! Hopefully it's gone up by then x


----------



## Fayebeline

Took me til 10.30 to pluck up the courage to test but its a BFP today, 1st test I've done in years!!!!  

Will do personals later as in school helping out at the mo. 

Faye x


----------



## Bethlehem

Mima14 said:


> Thank you all, i hate the test and feel its wrong!


Oh I know that feeling! It has happened me before and was so angry I felt my body was playing tricks on me? I hope you get some answers soon Mima.
Good luck to everyone testing today, and sorry for everyone who is uncertain or getting definite negatives. The TWW is not a nice place to be at all but I am very glad of the company, thanks a lot this is a great thread.

FAYEBELINE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Janey waney

Hi ladies could you add me please I'm 2dp6dt OTD is 22nd.


----------



## specaloo

Janey - same date as me!  

Faye & Gemma, thats amazing news, well done!!   xx


----------



## Gemma1512

Faye congrats      xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fayebeline

You too Gemma! Xxxx


----------



## _MrsH_

Hi All
Confratulations to all the BFP's today. Sending bug hug to those who feel like I do with a BFN!

BFN for us this morning. Went for the bloods done - got back to work and not 20 minutes later AF arrived!!! Of all days! Was absolutely gutted, had to go home as I was so upset. Phoned results line to be told BFN to which I said I knew (!) and they said that we could have a month off or start again tomorrow. We'd already spoken about it and are going to go straight into round 2. So it begins.....day 2 scan tomorrow.

Love to all xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Sharry*, can I be added to the front page again please? I'm already on there right at the top, obviously that was a bfn. Had our 6th iui today, am on clomid, OTD 28th feb. Many thanks. X
 to anyone with a bfn. 
Many congratulations to all the lucky ones with the BFP's. X


----------



## Bethlehem

Sorry mrs Hopkins. That is a lot to process in one day, that must have been very tough I am sorry. Hope you will be alright x


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Sorry Mrs Hopkins :-( I'm joining you I'm afraid, BFN and bleeding.  I hope to cycle again in a couple of months.

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Betsy*, so sorry to hear your news  Best of luck for next time. Hope your ok. X


----------



## Rhiballs

Hi all, 

Huge congratulations to Gemma and Faybeline   fantastic news and gives the rest of us hope. 

Bekiboo, congrats and fingers crossed for Fri for you. 

Sea bob, I hope your line continues to get darker.

Jules, Betsy and Mrs Hopkins I'm so gutted for you all, words can't heal us but know that I'm thinking of you all and sending lots of love. Jules and Betsy take some time out to lick your wounds and Mrs Hopkins it's positive that you can begin to refocus tomorrow. This will be your time  ^hug-me

Mimas and ssltw you still haven't got to otd yet. It's not over, your levels just might be slower getting going. Mimas, take hope from your mum. Keeping everything crossed for you both  

Parky, so sorry to hear your news. Can't imagine what your feeling right now. Thanks for the advise re bloating. TMI alert... I've been extremely constipated on the pessaries and don't think that is helping. I've been today finally and tummy has gone down considerably. I will check with clinic tomorrow though just to check  

Bethlehem, hope you're not too tired after your first day back at work.

Penguina I'm taking it as a good sign that we both have same job and otd, I'll cling onto anything ATM! 

AFM no pains today, just been starving which is weird as haven't really felt like food since stimming. Also had a few light headed moments. Just got back from having acupuncture and she has said that my levels have stayed up which is positive and that she is optimistic. It's just what I needed to hear right now, just hope she's right  


Lots of cuddles to everyone xxx


----------



## Bethlehem

Anything poistive that gets you through the next few days is worth it's weight in gold, that all sounds like good news. I have never tried acupuncture but have heard such great things about it, maybe I should!
You are so lovely to reply to everyone individually, that is really thoughtful! 
Regarding your tummy, Flaxseed might be worth a shot, just a spoon in the morning can be terrific to keep things moving!
Best of luck everyone testing tomorrow. I feel like every day is a week.


----------



## Bethlehem

Forgot to say that I have period pains this evening. I am trying to keep positive but I have to stop kidding myself every time. Talk to you all tomorrow x


----------



## Rhiballs

Thanks Bethlehem, I will pick up some flaxseed on the way home tomorrow night. 
You should definitely try acupuncture, if nothing else it relaxes me and she is a really good listener too. I'm just desperate to try anything tbh  
Try not to worry about the af pains, I've had them too and have read loads about women who go onto being pregnant with cramps. Try to stay positive, I know it's easier said than done though believe me   Xxx


----------



## Seabob

Bethlehem me too ! Really feel like period pains tonight I'm worried.
Flaxseed is great I have the one with coq10 and all sorts in it


----------



## Gemma1512

So sorry mrshopkins xxxx


----------



## Lollipops77

Hi 

I had iui on 6th, due to test on 22nd, so good to find others in this torture of 2ww, trying not be foolish by analysing every sign as a symptom.  Now on cyglogest 400mg bd.  sore boobs but think its a side effect.  Wishing you all  positive thoughts. X


----------



## Pegunia79

hi Sharry can u pls add me to this thred I am on icsi otd 19 th


----------



## suzyr

Lollipops we have same OTD though mt ET was 8th Feb. The 2WW really does drag though eh?! 

I don't really have any symptoms.... Not sure if that means anything.... I'm just going to have to be patient x


----------



## Pinky36

Pengunia79  we have same OTD of 19th when did you have ET mine was 8th. Still very confused why some people test later or earlier then others 

I have had a mix of symptoms struggling to eat large meals in evening but hungrier in at lunch, felt sick all day yesterday and my boobs kill me once i have taken my bra off and takes me ages to get comfy in bed!! Wish i knew if this was pregnancy or meds!!

This next week is going to be the longest of my life as these past 4dp5dt feels like i watching the seconds tick by!!


----------



## Mirror

Hello ladies..can I join..had 2 x day 3 -8 cell embryos transferred on 11/2/14..OTD 23rd February ..just keeping fingers crossed..it's only been 30 hrs since ET but feels like forever..had mild cramping in the evening today..just got a bit worried..anybody else  experienced the same ?
Mirror


----------



## Lizzie79

Hi, Mirror my OTD is 23rd same as you. I'm 2dp 5day blast and have had period pain tonight. So don't worry it can be implantation pains so fingers crossed


----------



## Lollipops77

Lizzie, Sorry to hear your fertilty history, well done to keep trying, here's hoping for a positve outcome for you and hubby.

Suzy r , Keep in touch re test date, yes agree patience is very much needed. X


----------



## mimi xx

morning ladies

Mind if I join. I had et last Thursday so officially half way today.
just wanted a little advice I woke up today with a sore tummy. convinced af is coming. Could it be anytime else?

massive congratulations to all the bfp and big big   to all the pfn I no only to well how heart breaking it is. 

xx


----------



## Southwest

Good morning. 
Big congratulations to lots of you  
Massive hugs to those that need them  

I caved and did a test this morning. 7dp 5dt........it was BFP! A faint line though I'm not getting too excited just yet. Otd is not until 17th.

Has anyone else had a faint line that got darker?  It's one worry after another on this journey.
X


----------



## Gemma1512

Congrats southwest, mine started light with a cheapy but was really dark on first response early test!     Just keep testing, ive done 6 since I got bfp!!

Mirror I had cramping after et and got bfp, cramping can be a good sign, good luck xx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pegunia79

Hi Ladys, Big hugs to all of you especially BFN , and lots of baby dust to all of us
Southwest- I  ve started to test 6dp5dt, and started from a faint line and today is my 8dp5dt the line is getting little bit darker I used first response and some cheep to see if its real and I hope it will stay darker till OTD 19th, I also tested 3dp5dt to see if HCG trigger is out and it was BFN, so hope I will get BFP


----------



## Lizzie79

Morning ladies, I hope your all ok?

I'm 3dp 5dt and feeling ok today.  I had a lot of cramping last night it even kept me awake but was actually quite glad to feel something as on my last cycle had cramping and ended as a BFP just a shame it failed at our scan.

I've got 9 days, 21 hours and 29mins till we test   we have a countdown clock on our phones.  I'm off work sick as work as a nurse so really heavy job so been enjoying rubbish daytime tv and lots of friends calling to cheer me up.  I've told them I've hurt my back so it's all good.  Also treated my hubby to a new golf bag for being so supportive to me.

Looking forward to the weekend as probably go for a walk in walk in the woods with our dog to get some exercise and fresh air too.

Hope everyone is ok big hugs xxx


----------



## Mima14

Congrats BFP's well done Southwest.

Really sorry to hear Penunia, mrshopkins and all BFN, thinking of you all

Thanks rhiballs, glad you have some positivity from your acupuncture.   

I had horrendous pains last night, i was convinced AF was coming but still a no show and the pains have gone after paracetamol and a nights sleep, i could hardly walk the pain was so bad, i had thoughts of me over doing it with cleaning (mother in law coming to visit and stay the night monday so scrubbed everywhere as its been left like student digs.... Well nearly lol) my lovely DH looked me in the eye and told me not to give up and to see the hope and belief he still has is incredible, i felt guilty that i gave up slightly.

Not now i am back to I AM PREGGERS mode and keeping that thought in my mind until Monday!!! off to get my hair done by sister and fish n chip lunch. 4 days to go till OTD my 30th bday party on Saturday, so plenty to focus on.


----------



## Janey waney

Lizzie I'm also on day 3  and test same day as you. It's driving me nuts.
Mima hope have a fab birthday weekend.
Congrats to those who got a bfp and big hugs to those who didnt


----------



## Mima14

Bethlehem hang on i there for OTD, keeping my fingers crossed, big hug xxx


----------



## Bethlehem

Wow thanks so much for the kind words. I have come up with 2 different plans for today.

Number 1: I am going to eat as many cadbury fudges as I can, I am hoping if I do this that I will get sick and never touch them again (same as what happened with peach shnapps)
Number 2: I have decided to never take another pregnancy test again, if I am pregnant then the signs will present themselves.

I came up with those two this morning so that is my plan for today.


----------



## Pegunia79

Hi Pinky 36 My ET was 5th, I feel sleepy all day and my boobs are size of pots we need to stay in touch, my love to all of you girls

Hi Mima I had BFN 3dp5et, but form 6dp5dt its BFP, today its my 8 day and I feel sleepy and sick, I ve got little twinges around belly, I did test on 3dp5dt to exclude hcg from ovdrell in my body and to be able to torutre myself from day 6: but hopefull everything will go as its going now


----------



## Seabob

Just bought dh some chocolates for tomorrow do you think it's wrong to eat them all now before he comes home from work? 
Bethlehem good plans! Will they last till tomorrow? I was sick on peach snaps too can't smell the stuff!  
hang in there all  x


----------



## Debbie007

Hi Ladies, 

I am currently waiting to start my 2nd cycle of ICSI and we are obviously trying naturally inbetween. I am now 10 days past my ovulation date and have been experiencing some 'weird' feelings. Having googled it I coudl have numerous things wrong with me.... So I just wanted to ask you girls if you have/are any of the following:

slight sickness feeling of an evening but not actually being sick
shooting pains in both nipples (not at the same time)
a weird bubbling/pulsing sensation in very lower stomach/pubic bone area which is happening almost constantly whatever Im doing - OH actually felt it last night! 
a warm (not burning) sensation actually inside your vagina every now and again
back ache!

Now i have never had that bubbling feeling before but it is now 2 days straight that I have had it for, same as this warm feeling inside.... 

Have been trying to concieve for almost 3 years now and went through a stage of checking every little twinge going on only for AF to arrive. So i vowed not to be like that again.... deffo not imagining these things. 

I am a regular 27/28 day girl... AF due on Monday.

Just wondering if anyone else has had these feelings before or if by some magic we have con...!?! Not holding my breath tho


----------



## Parky77

Clinic has just called me my pregnancy hormones have dropped to 7. So it's definitely a chemical pregnancy. I am gutted.


----------



## Rhiballs

Lollipops and Mimi welcome to the 2ww hell! Mimi I'm same as you, lots of tummy pain today and general feeling of coming on, try not to worry  

Pinky how are symptoms today? It's so horrible because as you say could be meds or pregnancy, why can't they be totally different symtoms, would make it far easier 

Mirror welcome, I had mild cramping too at the start and tbh it's continued on and off and I'm now 7 dp5dt. People say it's normal and that's what I'm clinging onto.  

Suzyr and Janey Waney thinking of you both hope you are managing to keep calm. 

Southwest congrats, I've read lots of stories on here of people getting faint lines that get darker the closer to otd they get, fingers crossed that's the same for you.  

Penguina so glad that your line has got a bit darker, going in the right direction  

Lizzie, I'm loving the countdown clock I think I'm going to have to steal that idea! It's great that you hubby has been so supportive, mines been my rock, would never have got through this without him. 

Mima your post made me cry, this is such a roller coaster and I totally get the guilt about nearly giving up. Hope the plans for the party are all going well xxx

Bethlehem you make me giggle. I never want to see another boiled egg again, worked out the other day that 7 cream eggs have the same amount of protein as one boiled egg so might swap that for my breakfast!  

Seabob I vote eat the chocolates, you deserve them  

Debbie, from what I've read on other BFP that sounds promising although having never had one myself I can't confirm sorry. Keep everything crossed for you.

Parky, I'm gutted for you. Sending you lots of cuddles.  

AFM Flaxseed purchased and clinic said bloating is probably constipation as it's gone down so much now but to keep an eye. Having the worst day I've had today. Woke up to terrible af pains, clammy and headache, all usual symptoms for me that af is on the way. Feel different today and not in a good way. Am convinced that it is only the pessaries keeping af away. DH is being really positive and supportive and I feel really guilty for thinking this, if I am pregnant then surely I'm not helping my little blasts. Trying so hard to stay positive just in case and I'm sure I'll wake up tomorrow feeling different it's just a bad day today. Arggggggg can we invent a time machine to skip 2 weeks please?!?


----------



## Rach9520

Evening everyone......

Today was the day     BFP !!!!!

Can't believe it !! Just got to wait for the clinic to open in the morning !!

Pease lets this be true x x


----------



## Rhiballs

Huge congratulations on your BFP Rach, really pleased for you


----------



## Bethlehem

Parky 77 I am so so sorry, that is just awful news.


----------



## bekiboo13

Morning ladies!

Sorry to hear all the bfns - huge   - i know all to well that feeling and my thoughts go out to you.

Congratulations to all the bfps! Wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Afm - OTD this morning and i tested on the clinic issued test this morning and it has confirmed my  . Best Valentines day present ever! Just waiting for clinic to open now to call in.

I will keep an eye on this thread as I want to see how you all get on. Wish you all on the 2ww so much   xxx


----------



## Southwest

Hello.
I hope everyone is staying positive. Good luck to those testing today. 
I tested again this morning and it was bop bfp, again a faint line. I had hoped it would be at least a little darker.

Does anyone know how long the tigger shot (250ml ovitrelle) would take to leave your system? I'm panicking now.  I took the shot on the evening of the 29th so 16 days ago. That should be ok shouldn't it?
X


----------



## Pinky36

Bekiboo13 gave a little shrek of joy reafing yr post !! So so over joyed for you !!!        

Southwest it have no idea when trigger would be out of yr system I would think it depends on you I looked at a website last night and says on 3 day transfer on day 11 past egg transfer hcg levels ate high enough to detect pregnancy and for 5 day transfer it's day 9.


----------



## bekiboo13

Thanks Pinky!

Im so happy - never thought id be posting my bfp!! Its been a long 4 1/2 years ttc and i really hope embie sticks with us.  Not long until your test day? Very impressed you've not caved in and poas yet  xx

Southwest -  roughly 10 days to leave system i believe but everyone is different x


----------



## Fayebeline

Sharry, 

Can you update me on 1st page to BFP too. 

Love to all you ladies on valentines day!

Faye x


----------



## Rhiballs

Waaaaaaaa Bekiboo huge congratulations, what a fab Valentines gift. Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy    

Southwest a line is a line, try to stay positive   Don't know about trigger sorry x 

Happy Valentines Day all xxx


----------



## bekiboo13

Thanks rhiballs!! Wishing you loads of luck and baby dust in your 2ww! Xx


----------



## Seabob

Whoop pg 1-2 weeks today official otd date, woke dh up with the test in his card just so happy waiting to phone Hewitt c ... Good luck and happy valentines all x


----------



## Howed

What  lovely valentines day results for you all so happy for all the BFPs congratulations all and wishing you a happy pregnancy. Xxx


----------



## MJ1981

I tested first thing this morning and it was a BFN.   I sort of expected it but still... Need to ring the clinic but I think we'll start with the next IUI as soon as possible.


----------



## Gemma1512

Congrats on all the ladies with BFP and hugs to all that haven't  

Good luck to all of you that are due to test      

Hope everyones dreams all come true 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Janey waney

Happy valentines day to you all.xxx congrats to all you lucky ladies who's got your bfps hugs to those who didn't.
Day 4 and I'm goin mad.


----------



## ssltw

One more day until OTD, this will officially be the longest day ever!!


----------



## Lizzie79

Happy valentines day ladies!

Congratulations to all the BFP and big hugs   To all BFN, this treatment is such a roller coaster that I think you can only appreciate it once you have or are doing it.  

AFM I'm 4dp 5dt and feeling up and down, cried this morning but now that's out my system I feel positive again.  Got a stitch down my right side and feels tight and have had AF pains on and off which is same symptoms as I had during my last cycle which ended in BFP so hopefully fingers crossed this will be our time


----------



## Seabob

Gemma your scan date same as mine what time you in? Ill say hi mines 2.10 x 
Lizzie your doing great you have long way to go don't get down, I know I had one melt down and cried all night but dreams do come true x x


----------



## ssltw

Looks like it's a BFN for me, as AF has arrived. I know this was our first attempt but I guess I got my hopes up more than I thought, it's so disappointing. Now I'll make the most of being able to have a glass of bubbly for Valentines with DW, and will start to plan the next cycle. 
Best of luck to everyone still in the 2WW.


----------



## KATIELEIGH07

Hi hope you dont mind me joining thread iv had et today so on my 2ww.  Had 2 embies put back .thought would join and make friends and be on here incase get any problems id need help with xx


----------



## June12

Congratulations to you all with BFP and hugs to those with BFN, still another week to go for me before I test.  Xx


----------



## Rhiballs

Congratulations to all the bfp    and hugs and cuddles to the bfn  , enjoy your glass of wine tonight and take some time for yourselves xxx

Lizzie fingers crossed your symptoms are a good sign if they are the same as last time. 

Katieleigh welcome to the 2ww, it's so lovely to be on here as there are lots of lovely ladies ready to put your mind at rest.

AFM 8dp5dt and got brown blood this morning at about 10 o'clock  , had a panic and called the clinic and they calmed me down...a bit. Nothing all day and then more brown spotting about an hour ago. Got really bad af pains and a splitting headache. I know it could be down to meds etc but I'm seriously beginning to lose the plot . Thinking of breaking out the frer in the morning. What's your thoughts ladies? Is it too early to show anything?


----------



## monty moo

Hi rhiballs,
Poor you try to stay calm honey I tested 9dp5dt and got good 2nd line and I only had one blast put back. Hope this helps x My understanding of bleeding is so long as its not heavy or bright red its ok but best thing is maybe to test tmo morning its an individual choice I have tested every day since but I felt more in control x


----------



## monty moo

Those r good grade blasts on board too


----------



## Rhiballs

Thanks Monty moo really appreciate your thoughts  . I think that's what is freaking me out is that I'm not in control and I hate that feeling. At the moment I'm leaning towards testing this weekend, even if it is negative I know that there's a slim chance that might change. I was determined not to test early in the beginning but this has really made me reconsider. I suppose I'll see how I am in the morning and decide whether to test tomorrow or Sunday.  Defo can't wait until Weds now


----------



## Pixies73

Hi everyone, I've been following this thread during my 2ww which ended today as my official otd. Amazingly, it was positive  and I'm still in shock given id convinced myself it had failed again (2nd cycle for me!). I didn't cave & test early!

Now I'm just worrying it was a mistake so I'll probably have to do at least another 5 tests! And worry until my scan on 6th march.  Any tips for me? Is there any way of knowing its a chemical pregnancy or not? 

Congrats to all other bfps and hugs to everyone still waiting or has had bad news

Xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07

Is there any symptoms you can tell me im going to probably get? My belly looks 5 months pregnant right now anyway !!! Any dos and donts for next 2 weeks?  Xx


----------



## Francesca22

Hello,
          Can you pls add me to the ladies testing on Wed 19th Feb. 3rd Fresh ivf, preying, hoping like everyone here. Worrrying as I have crampy pains worse than any other days post transfer (now 6th day following 2x blastocyst transfer), feel like it's my period coming on. Also previous ivf I bled 5 days before period due which I have read can be due to low progesterone, so paranoid i'm not absorbing enough. I take 2x 400 daily, vaginally, and try to make sure to lie down for half an hour after inserting. But is this long enough? Has anyone else had bleeding this early and was it put down to lack of progesterone? 
Also I wanted to check that the pompom icon next to people's names is for a BNP. Obvious probably but there seem to be quite a few.... ! 
Francesca


----------



## Rhiballs

Hi Francesca, same otd as me. I'm 8dp5dt and have been having cramps since 3dp et also with 2 blastocysts on board. I'm taking the pessaries but in the back passage as I don't get any leaks that way and I don't lie down after, carry on as normal. We're you recommended to do so by your clinic?  I have bled a bit today but more like brown than red, when I spoke to clinic earlier they told me that it's only if it's heavier and bright red that they will up my progesterone. Said the bleeding could be due to pessaries themselves. Hope that helps   
The Pom Pom is for BFP this is a lucky thread!


----------



## Rach9520

*pixies*congratulations !!!?


----------



## Pixies73

Thanks Rach!  U too, here's hoping they stick with us!
X


----------



## Mima14

Sorry i havent had chance to reply to anyone been in my own little world of massive downs n ups. 

Congrats to all the BFP and sad to hear about BFN big hugs to all of you.

I have noticed a few people calling this a lucky thread and i have my fingers crossed it is. Showed my friend who has had a few IVF cycles BFN and a BFP she says she has never seen so many BFP on one thread b4 so fingers crossed   




SHARRY can you add me to the front page please ICSI OTD 17h Feb


----------



## cclear37

Hi all, I'm new to the thread, I'm 4dp5dt of 1 x 4AA DE blastocyst. I have no symptoms what so ever!!! Not sure if that's good or bad. I'm weeing more but as I've been taking it easy since ET I've been at home drinking lots of (decaf) tea!
I wish I was having cramps or maybe spotting to show me some kind of implantation signals but nothing.
It seems harder this time - 3rd run and with donor eggs. The wait is killing me.
Hubby doesn't want to test early, but I'm tempted. Saying that, in my experience it'll be clear if it doesn't work as I'll have a huge bleed in a couple of days time as I have had in the past.
I wish all of us all the luck in world I striving to achieve what others do so easily. We're strong women and have to remember that.
Good luck all xxx


----------



## Tra1975

Hi girl's. ...
Can I join this thread please?  
I had ET yesterday so now officially PUPO and got the dreaded 2ww, hope you girls can help me threw it xx
Oh sharry can you add me to front page ICSI first time and EC 11th feb ET 14th otd 28th feb,, thanks sharry....
Good luck everyone 
Tracey xx


----------



## chasing_rainbows

Hi ladies, I'm currently 10 days past embryo transfer and stupidly did a first response test on wed when I would have been 7 days past et with a 3 day embryo. Of course it was a BFP and I got excited and had hope....... Until I realised about hcg trigger staying in the body for a long time. I took another first response test on Friday 9 days past 3 day transfer and the line was lighter so looks like it's a bfn for us and hcg is finally beginning to leave my system. I feel stupid and foolish for ever getting excited and having hope   trying to also focus on my 5 lovely frosties and hoping it won't be too long until we can try again. I might ask them to schedule it at otd on Wednesday. Good luck everyone and hugs up all the bfns I seriously never thought it could hurt like this (emotionally) don't think I prepared myself very well xxx


----------



## bekiboo13

Chasing rainbows - hcg trigger should have left your system or be barely barely there by 7dp3dt (12 days after trigger shot) i wouldnt have thought enought to give you an obvious bfp - maybe a squinter of a line at the most.  Its either one of two things, a possible chemical pregnancy, or because it is a different wee sample with different concentration level of hcg. Also even the same brands in the same box can have diferent amounts of dye on them so dont give up until your otd. Its great that youre focusing on your frosties but you still have 4 days to otd - hold in there chick xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07

Sharry can you add me too... ivf otd 28th ))) 

Tra1975 we test on same day... how are you feeling today ? My belly is so big and my back is agony randomly! ! X


----------



## Francesca22

Morning All, 

Hope you are all getting through your 2ww's - now 7 days post transfer for me, (only 4 more days to go). Having a terrible temperature problem, have to change my pj's every night from night sweats, and other times can't stop shivering. 
Keep thinking it hasn't worked now but can't tell if it's me trying to minimise disappointment. There do seem to be alot of positives on the front page - maybe this will be the one.....

Congrads to the BFP's &

Commiserations to the BFN's (I keep telling myself about how some people have to go through this multiple times and then it happens, 4th cycle for me now. It seems to take over your life and mind and body so completely, and for it to come to nothing....  

Thanks to Rhiballs for pessary advice - not so worried now, feels like it's out of my hands, can only do what i can do. 

xx


----------



## Rhiballs

Congrats Lizzie on your bfp wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

KatieLeigh I had really bad bloating initially but the pessaries gave me constipation so incase you're suffering with that one of the girls recommended flaxseed and it did the job. Maybe contact your clinic though as bad bloating can be a symptom of ohss just to be on the safe side.

Tra and Clear Welcome to the 2ww thread, fingers and toes crossed for you.

Chasing Rainbows I'm so sorry you're feeling down but you still have a few days until otd, as Bekiboo said it may be the test. It's still positive so keep up hope xxxx 

Francesca fingers crossed it works for you this time my lively, 4th time lucky  

AFM I tested this morning at 9dp5dt and got a BFN, not even a hint of a line, even under a phone torchb . Kinda was expecting it after last few days. I know I'm still 5 days away from otd so won't give up hope just yet. Strange though, I didn't have a cry or anything, just feel numb.


----------



## Lizzie79

Hi Rhibals, I haven't tested yet as my OTD is 23/2. The BFP in my post was in relation to my last cycle. Thanks for support though xxx hope your ok? Keep your chin up xxx


----------



## Mjrocks

Hi ladies, 

I'm a newbie to this group. Had a day 2 transfer on thurs, OTD 27 feb. Not even been 2 full days yet and I'm already bored and impatient!! Any ideas for filling my
Time as I'm off or the full 2 weeks and other than housework I have nothing to do really. Driving myself mad already!! Hope everyone else's 2ww is progressing well 

Xx


----------



## Southwest

Good morning,

There seems to be quite a few BFPs    
Big hugs to everyone waiting and anyone with a BFN   

I have had two faint lines on a frer yesterday and the day before. I went out last night and bought a clear blue digital so we could actually see the words.......BFP! I am in shock as I really had given up hope. Otd is 17th but just had to test early.

I'm thinking about all you lovely ladies still waiting    
X


----------



## Rhiballs

Hi Lizzie, sorry my head all over place this morning, fingers crossed it is a bfp for you this time around. 

Mjrocks I recommend box sets of your fav programmes  

Congrats Southwest, fingers crossed for you that it sticks,  otd not long away now


----------



## Barlume

Hi lovely ladies,
can I join this thread too?
My ODT will be on the 19th, this is my 2nd ICSI cycle and I have two blasto onboard.
Thank you and good luck to you all x


----------



## Mima14

Im so pleased for u southwest well done!!!! 

We have been doing a lot of walking yesterday and today getting things ready for my bday party tonight and yesterday i have small brown smudge in knickers, today i have 3 bigger spots.... Im terrified its gonna turn into AF in the middle of my party


----------



## MadameCissy

Hello everyone,

Can I join you please? 

We just completed our home inseminations with donor sperm and OTD is the 28th of Feb. Sharrym, could you add me to the list?

It seems there have been quite a few BFP's around. Congrats to everyone. 
Sending a hug to those who got a BFN.


----------



## Tracy0312

Hi all

I have been reading this thread since I had my eggs retrieved and thought it was about time I jumped on board. I have currently 5dp5dt and the last four days have been what I can only describe as horrific. This 2ww is most def the most difficult part of IVF and as this is my first time (and let's hope only time) I wish someone could have prepared me. My poor OH as been getting it in the neck and I sometimes have to pinch myself and remember that he's going through this too. I have felt really low the last three days with terrible cramping and pain in my lower back. I woke up this morning feeling much better without any pain. As anyone else had this then got on to have a BFP. I,m really hoping my grade A blasto has just been bedding himself down for a comfy 9 months. My OTD is the 28th. 

Good luck everyone 

Xxx


----------



## Bethlehem

Negative test for me today. Best wishes to everyone else x


----------



## Rhiballs

Oh Bethlehem I'm so sorry, my stomach just dropped reading that. Sending you lots of love     Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Lizzie79

Hi Tracey I'm 5dp 5dt today too but my OTD is 23rd Feb, good luck I've had similar pains to you and some days they just disappear and then reappear. This is my second go I suppose I know what to expect now. I would recommend loads of tv I've been watching real housewives which always makes me giggle and lots of location location location. Good luck xxx


----------



## bekiboo13

Hi Tracey

I had af cramping with lower back pain from 4dp5dt up until a few days ago.  Im now 12dp5dt and still occasionally get it. I have a constant heavy feeling like af might just show and am always checking paper when i wipe. I got my bfp's this week from 5dp5dt and OTD was yesterday with a bfp so af pains not always a bad sign xx


----------



## Tra1975

Hi ladies and thanks for the welcome katieleigh and rhiballs  

Katieleigh...what time do you test and do they tell you result straight away?

And rhiballs.... So sorry to hear about your bfn today but you no everything could be a BFP in 5 days time so don't go off your test and stay positive!!

Hi MJROCKS .... Nice to see you on here toooooo, how you feeling today, you any better and did the hot water bottle work on ya feet  

Bethlehem..... Sorry to hear your news  

Tracy0312..... Good luck 

Hi Barlume & madamecissy, I've just join this thread too..

Southwest ...... Good luck for the 17th

Sorry if I've missed anyone 

Tracey xx


----------



## Tracy0312

Hi ladies 

Bekiboo13 congratulations on BFP and you have nearly put my mind at rest (well a little anyway) 

Tracey thanks for the welcome 

Lizzie ekkk we are the same time, You did make me think about OTD so I rang the nurse and they have wrote the wrong date down, so mine is 24th. I didn't even think to challenge it until you said what date yours was and worked out the days. Think I,m walking around in a bubble so thinks for that. 

Back to the third film of the day (can't wait to go back to work Monday) bit of normatility lol xxx

Bethlehem really sorry to hear that sending you lots of hugs xxx


----------



## Eeej

Hi ladies 
Please can I join in? I had 2 blast transferred on Thursday so I'm 2dp5dt. I'm going a little mad already. My otd is 26/2. Have you all be going on as normal or have you been having a lot of bed rest. I'm not sure what I should and shouldn't be doing?


----------



## Rhiballs

Hi Barlume, same otd as me and I also have 2 blasts on board. What symptoms if any have you had so far? 

Mima try not to worry, could be implant, pessaries or a number of things. Have a lovely time in your party tonight and try to relax and enjoy it. You deserve it after all you've been through to get here xxx  

Hi MadamCissy and Eeej welcome to the 2ww. I was told by my clinic yo take it easy for first 4 days after et and then back yo normal after that but be sensible (no heavy lifting etc). I went back to work on day 3 and it has helped take my mind of some of the stress. Do whatever feels right for you  

Hi Tracey, totally agree with you that this is the hardest point  . Up until now I've been fine but really haven't been myself lately. Our poor OH's and DH's, mine told me that the worst part of this process for him has been watching my suffering...don't need a lot to make me cry ATM and that set me off again  . Lots of ladies on here experience af pains, it is one of the side effects of the pessaries too so try not to worry too much. Glad you got your otd brought forward, the 2ww is long enough without them adding extra days! 

Thanks Tra, appreciate your kind words. Have had more bleeding this afternoon but still only a small amount. Will try my best to stay positive and keep calm for the sake of my little blasts, please please stay with me


----------



## Tra1975

Arghhh ya welcome rhiballs... It's nice to be hear for other girls and also others been here for me it's such a hard and emotional place we are at, at the moment xx


----------



## June12

Hi everyone, I'm 5dp3dt and I feel today is the 1st day I've felt like me....hard to out into words, maybe it's because I've been working since my ET & today is my 1st day off so I'm more relaxed. My jeans feel tight after bloating & like others, I'm a bit windy (pessaries) I've felt a bit of pinching in my tummy today & slight light headed & now I feel as though I'm cramping slightly. No idea which way this is going to go and my OTD isn't until 21st!


----------



## willow100

Hi ladies, Well I am pleased to announce that we have finally got our BFP!!   I am still in complete shock, even though I took 2 tests 10dp5dt on Wednesday, then another 2 on Thursday, and again today   It really has not sank in. The lines have been getting darker though so I am pleased about that. 

 to those of you who have had BFN`s, there are never any words that can heal the pain that you are feeling right now, all I can say is that I am so sorry and please don`t give up hope. 

Congratulations to all the BFP`s on this thread, we do have a lot don`t we  

For the ladies that are still in the dreaded 2ww, I hear that many of you are getting period cramps etc, these are normal, in fact it feels exactly the same as though you are about to start your period.. And then some days you get nothing at all, this confused me a hell of a lot, I had NO implantation bleeding either, so I had it in my mind that it was gonna be a bfn. How wrong was I   There are a few symptoms that I have been getting the last week or so which I did not put down to early pregnancy, which was sneezing (3-4 times a day), restless legs (constantly had to stand up and stretch them, found myself waking up through the night and having to stretch them ), slight indigestion, weeing a lot ( this started even before we had the embryos transferred so put it down to more fluid intake), sore boobs (put this down to medication as I did have this on my last two cycles which were bfn). Some women get nothing at all, and still get a bfp, so it just goes to show that everyone is different. Good Luck ladies


----------



## June12

Congratulations Willow, fantastic news x


----------



## willow100

Thanks chilli   Just read through your last post, I also had very bad wind since et, in which I did not have on my last two cycles, so maybe a good sign   Also had loose bowels sorry for tmi, have only just started getting back to normal with bowel movement, but still get bad wind everyday   Good Luck and keep your mind as occupied as you can, keep us updated   x


----------



## June12

Will do Willow, told my other half about women on here testing early, don't think he's keen......was thinking I might do it secretly mid week but I won't be able to hide my feelings regardless of the outcome. X


----------



## Mirror

Congrats willow..excellent news..! And thanks for sharing your 2ww experience. .
Still got another week to test. So I guess im half way thru !


----------



## Rhiballs

Huge congratulations Willow, so pleased for you, especially after reading your long journey to get here. Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy. I'm at CRGW too, my first time but found them brilliant.   

Chilli it's a personal choice whether or not to test early. One of the girls told me on here that it helped her feel more in control and I have to say, even though ATM mine is a BFN I do feel better after testing (weirdly)  . It has helped me prepare but don't do it unless you're 100% happy doing it. Xxx


----------



## June12

Thanks Rhiballs, control....that's it, whilst I am eternally grateful to have my IVF on the Nhs, everything is controlled,if I test early, it's the one bit of control I'll have. I know I'll be sick with nerves waiting for the phone call after my blood test. I'd say we'll see but I know how impatient I am. Sorry to hear of your BFN xx

Rhi, your OTD is Monday? Your BFN may turn into a BFP...fingers crossed xx


----------



## Rhiballs

Thanks Chilli, my otd is Weds 19th so you're right it could still turn positive although I'm bleeding so not holding out much hope. BUT it's not over till it's over    . 

Good luck whatever you decide xxx


----------



## willow100

Mirror - thank you, I will keep everything crossed for you   x

Chilli - I tested earlier on the previous two cycles and told myself that I would`nt do it this time, but I just could`nt help myself. my other half is dead against testing early too, I did`nt tell him until yesterday, put the tests in a gift box for valentines day and he was in complete shock   Although it was very difficult keeping it from him it was well worth it to see the look on his face   x

Rhiballs - Thank you so much, yes it has been a long journey for us. Wow you are at crgw too, arnt they just fabulous? It was our first time with them too, previously went to exeter which was not the best experience we had had. crgw was a breath of fresh air   We drive over two hours to get there, and they are so worth it. I had overstimulated, had over 30 follicles but retrieved 19, but I was so well looked after and was given great advice on how to keep ohss at bay, and it worked   I have zero symptoms of ohss now so that must say something. I really hope and prey your bfn changes into a bfp on your otd date, do you have any frosties for back up? x


----------



## Rhiballs

It's my first time so I've not got another clinic to compare them too but I've found them brilliant. Nothing is too much for them and they really help put my mind at ease. We are an hour away but wow 2 hours to get there shows how much faith you have in them and yey it has paid off  

Thank you for your prayers I need all the help I can get. Yes I do have a frostie or as my hubby keeps referring to it, our 'super sub'. It's a blast grade AB, that is a huge comfort ATM


----------



## willow100

We had 100% confidence in them from the first consultation. They would not put us through another cycle until I had my tubes removed as they both had hydrosalpinx (fluid filled tubes), the last clinic did not even detect this   So thanks to them my toxic tubes are now removed and it doubled our chances of ivf working   We travelled 8 times to crgw in a 14 day period for scans etc, and we loved every moment, laughed and joked all the way there, made a day of it everytime   My partner misses their italian coffee   

Frosties are just as successful these days, if not better for some people as your body is not going through all the stress of stims etc.. But I doubt you will need the `super sub` as these little embies are gonna stick   When did you take the test? Are you gonna take another one between now and otd?


----------



## Rhiballs

Haha funny you should say that as hubby is missing the oat biscuits, was always the highlight of his visit   that's brilliant that they picked up what your issue was, they really do listen. 

Thanks for that, don't really know a lot about using frosties as haven't looked into it  yet but like you say, hopefully super sub can stay on the bench a bit longer  

I tested this morning and tbh I think I'm going to test everyday now between now and otd on Weds  . I have to go to work on Weds so think it's better that I'm fully prepared as I'm a teacher I can't really hide away. I've already had the bfn so things can only get better if there is a change


----------



## Lollipops77

Hi all

I'm i week in to the 2 week wait, sore boobs probably from cyglogest pessary but has anyone else had this?

X pleased to hear some of you positives today, and I'm so sorry that some have been unsuccessful it's such a personal event just to let you know I'm thinking of you x 

To rhiball s

My Job is a little more flexible, my thoughts a hopes are with, I take a day or two to get over a bfn, but take inspiration from your planning and eagerness to test before returning to school. X 
Where is crgw ? I'm in Cornwall on iui if this fails I thinks it plymouth or exeter for Ivf? Many thanks


----------



## irma2013

hey ladies,
sorry for the long silence, i've been away and then unwell for a bit. (i know i'm technically in the wrong thread now, but i kinda feel it's too early to move over to the full-on pregnancy forum..)
congrats to all the ladies with the bfp's, and  to those for whom it didn't work out - hopefully the next cycle will be yours!
*debbie, cclear, francesca, katieleigh, *there's also a good thread on here about 'symptoms before BFP' - have a look there - seems there is all sorts..
*francesca*, i remember having trouble regulating my temperature, too, now that you mention it. freezing in the evening, then waking up sweating at night..
*rhiballs, cclear, et al* re: testing: up to you, as long as you know that a BFN before OTD doesn't mean anything yet (especially if it's not even close to OTD!). but i tested 1 day early just to give us a chance to ponder on a quiet weekend rather than a busy monday..
*mima*, hope you're enjoying the party, as rhiballs said, brown is nothing to worry about, only red and heavy!
*pixies*, congrats! not much you can do now but sit back and relax - just believe it's going to work out 
*lollipops*, FYI, you can modify your posts if you mistype sth. just click on the 'modify' link on the top right corner of the post.

AFM, i've had a scan, though apparently it was slightly inconclusive. have been offered a second scan, but don't think i'll do that.


----------



## chasing_rainbows

I'm thinking if this cycle hasn't worked out (I'm still pretty sure it hasn't) I'm going to ask if I can have the scratch procedure before my next fet to help with any implantation problems. Has anyone ever has this procedure before? 

Yippee, congrats on all the bfp's and hugs to all with bfn's. I feel so much more at peace having a failed cycle (still assuming) knowing some  amazing ladies on here getting their long awaited bfp's. Lots of love and   To all xxx


----------



## Francesca22

Morning All,

Thanks irma2013, glad it's not just me with the temperature thing. It was better last night and my boobs are hardly sore at all now (they have been Lollipops77), also was feeling really active with load of energy yesterday (7dpt) - concerned this might mean it's all over. 

Also is anyone else struggling with stopping smoking for this procedure? I did really well....... until yesterday when I lost it with DH, got really hysterical, convinced myself it hadn't worked and bought some cigarettes. Hate myself for it now, and the poss i've ruined our chances. 

Fingers crossed for a massive surprise for you Rhiballs, and i've heard frosties sometimes get better results too. 

BTW does e'one know about not going near cat poo if pregnant - I have been clearing out litter tray but have now heard that it can cause toxoplasmosis that can be seriously damaging to fetus. 

xx


----------



## Janey waney

Chasing rainbows- I had the cuts put in if that what u mean  I had hysto and they did that at the same time.
Francesca - keep away from cat poo it's dangerous to pregnant ladies.


----------



## Rhiballs

Morning all,

Lollipops I've had sore boobs, not terribly sore more just uncomfortable and I'm putting it down to the pessaries. Thanks for your kind words, tbh I think now that this is my coping mechanism...I hate not being in control.  

Hi Irma, lovely to hear from you, I hope you are feeling better now. I'm sorry that your scan was inconclusive, that must have been frustrating. Hope you get a better reading at your next one. Thanks for the advice re test too, I'm staying cautiously optimistic but realistic at the same time.  

Chasing rainbows, I'm sorry that you feel your cycle hasn't worked but it's not over yet remember  . I was thinking the same and having the scratch next time as I didn't have it this time also thought about assisted hatching, anyone had this done? 

Francesca I didn't have temperature problems so I'd see it as a positive that you're following Irma and not me! I don't smoke so can't comment on that but this process is so stressful you are bound to crack at some point. Try not to beat yourself up about it   Re cat poo yes it can be harmful, I've had my DH clean the litter since we've been ttc which as you can imagine he is thrilled about! Again try not to worry, it's quite rare and as long as you wash hands etc after I'm sure there's no problem, just get DH to do it from now on 

AFM another BFN this morning with not even a hint, only 3 days till otd so I think it's time to start researching FET for round 2


----------



## Rhiballs

Sorry forgot to say CRGW is in Cardiff, can't recommend them enough x


----------



## Rach9520

Sharry please put me down as   As this weekend I have miscarried :-( so so gutted. Went to the our of hours go and he did a pregnancy test and confirmed that I was pregnant but due to all the bleeding I was more than likely having a miscarriage.

He then sent me to another hospital who then confirm that my cervix sorry Tmi was closed but there was clots and as I had cramps they were 99% sure it is a miscarriage. 

Got to go back to the hospital tomorrow to see if the hcg levels have dropped .......

I am a little confused though as I did do another test this morning and it still came out positive ......

So so lost right now ........ Wish this was all horrible dream


----------



## AlexTTC!

Hi everyone! I hope it's ok to join you all.... I am PUPO as of today! Natural FET we only had 1 embryo 3 day and it thawed great!  *Sharry - **OTD is 27th Feb *


----------



## AlexTTC!

Rach - I am so so sorry


----------



## magsandemma

Hi ladies


Just a quick post, 
Rach sorry to read your news, it must be very confusing and upsetting time not knowing exactly what's going on, I hope you get some answers tomorrow   
Rhiballs just wanted to say that I have had 6 cycles and have had assisted hatching on 3 of those, my second fresh cycle I had assisted hatching and acu and aspiring, thro everything at it, the had ah with 2 of my fet cycles and neither worked, didn't have it on this fet and got a bfp! I really believe if its gonna happen it will whatever both other fet had better embies than this cycle so it just confuses me.


Maggie xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07

Hi 
I am very sorry for those with bfn if your like me it is hard not to see a positive after you have et you just assume it will work. Big kisses to you all 

I was just wondering if anyone had migraines during 2ww after et. Iv been in bed 2 days I'm so ill with them also was anyone giveb patches which they had to wear permanently?


----------



## Lizzie79

Hi I haven't had any migraine but I'm on two evorel patches which I wear constantly and change twice a week. I'm also on cyclogest pesseries one every morning and night.


----------



## June12

I'm 6dp3dt although I've had sporadic cramping this week, I now have that dull ache in my tummy like AF is arriving. And....I've just cried at photos of Simon Cowell & his baby!


----------



## Rhiballs

Rach so sorry to hear your news today, I hope you get some clarification tomorrow. Absolutely gutted for you xxx   

Welcome Alex  

Thanks Maggie, I thought I'd thrown quite a lot at this cycle, been a carnivore the amount of protein I've had, no caffiene, alcohol and basically eaten like I was already pregnant. Also been having acupuncture. I think you're right when you say that it will work when it works. Obviously wasn't meant to be this time and makes me feel better as our frosty is 4ab compared to the 4aa that hasn't worked this time. Thank you xxx I dont know how you've gone through this 6 times, what an inspiration and proof that dreams can come true  

Chilli I did exactly the same thing today with Simon Cowell! I went out with hubby earlier to get some fresh air and clear my head ready for work tomorrow but walked past 2 women pushing prams and started crying. Don't think I'm going to test again now till otd, can't face any more negatives.


----------



## debbie123456

Hi all, can I join? I had two, day 2,  grade 2 embabies put back on Friday. Sharry can you add me please, my OTD is the 26th of Feb.

Hi AlexTTC! 

Oh Rachel, you poor thing! Hope you're ok.


----------



## Lizzie79

Sharry can you add me to the front page please. Donor IVF, OTD 23/2

Many thanks Lizzie x


----------



## cclear37

Can I be added too please. Donor IVF OTD 22/2 x


----------



## Mima14

Congrats all those with BFP and hugs to all BFN.

Had my 30th bday party last night and was easy to sit and watch others get drunk and smoke ciggies, i kept knicker checked as had large brown spots throughout the day, mid way through i got bright red and was horrified, i didnt want to tell anyone and kept going until 10pm and went home, told my DH when we got home and it has continued through to today, we have OTD tomorrow but im prepared for BFN. Im gutted we cant afford 6k for ano go and will take 4years to save we cant get loans and family are broke, im stuck and dont know where to turn


----------



## mimi xx

Mima im feeling for you. look after your self.

im stressing ladies. My otd is Thursday could I be getting implantation now?
when I wipe there is a tiny bit of brown?  im convinced af is coming and im a total mess.

xx


----------



## Sue68

Oh no, poor you Mima14  . Look after yourself.

Mimi - could be, try to relax, easier said than done I know!


----------



## Lizzie79

Sending big hugs Mima, I was thinking bout you last night at your party. I know what you mean ref money as we have had to pay for our two cycles due to stupid NHS criteria for premature menopause in our area. Our gp tried to help and they said as it's not common they won't fund it unless we bring our own donor. We don't have any siblings to ask and friends are all not suitable as I'm CMV neg so I can sympathise with you 100%. As don't know if we will be able to do another go unless we borrow it on the visa!

Life is not fair!!! 

Xxxx   xxxx


----------



## Janey waney

From experience spotting can be a gd sign I got it after my first transfer and I was pregnant.


----------



## mimi xx

thabks for the reply.  I didnt no if it was to late for spotting


----------



## AngeS

Hi everyone hope your all doing well on your 2ww. It's my otd tomorrow and I'm so scared to test I have no idea of the result and I'm not ready to see an bfn. I may sure I didn't test early and now I'm wishing I did as at least then I always had the hope a bfn may change to bfp. I have everything crossed for you all and hope the 2ww doesn't send you   Like me xxxx


----------



## spickett23

Hi not been on here for a while but have been following all ur stories, my heart goes out to all u ladies who tested neg, as I have been in ur shoes many times, and u all find comfort in either planning ur next go or taking a well deserved break to have a think about what's next!! 
Massive congrats to all you positive ladies, brilliant news!
I got my positive this morning, feels very surreal as have been here before, praying all is well, and il
Keep reading all ur statuses!!
Mima14
I hope uve had a good outcome today, been thinking of u as I knew we had same otd x x


----------



## SantaMaria

The progesterone pessaries irritated my cervix so I had quite a bit of brown spotting before test date, so now using them rectally and no spotting. So spotting doesn't always mean it is over xx


----------



## AngeS

After a very restless night I have got my bfp. 
I have everything crossed for all you ladies and my heart goes out to anyone you had a bfn. I was there last year and nothing can prepare you for that it was hard but you will get through it and your time will come I never thought mine would but it did xxxx


----------



## Tra1975

Big congratulations to you Anges  and Spickett!!  Well done xx

Oh and Lizzie don't get me started about the NHS......
  Xx


----------



## AlexTTC!

*CONGRATULATIONS AngeS !!!!!!!*


----------



## Kjs73

Hi all
completely new to this so hope I have clicked the correct buttons and forgive me for not knowing all the abbreviation's.
I had donor egg transfer on Friday 14th and currently sitting feeling very fragile and enjoying every little cramp in the hope its a good sign.

There seems to be a lot of positivity here so hoping to share some of that and give lots back.

thanks


----------



## ellianna

Hi Ladies

Can I join you ladies please. We transferred one 3 day compacted morula on 15 Feb from a fresh IVF cycle. We test on the 26th .

*Sharry* Hi, please can you add me. OTD is 26 Feb, thank you.

CONGRATS to all the ladies who had BFP's. What a blessing ...

To all ladies who got a BFN i am so very sorry ..

To the ladies still waiting to test i wish you the very best.... .... and  

Ellianna


----------



## irma2013

*francesca*, the NHS has good advice on what you should and shouldn't do. 
http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/2620.aspx
i'd strongly recommend getting DH to clear out the cat litter for the coming months, and you should be washing your hands very frequently, if you play with the cat, I think...
*rainbows*, i've had the scratch, as have several others in the group, i think. from what i've read about it it's a no-brainer for anyone who thinks they may have implantation problems (i've had 2 miscarriages, so it was definitely indicated). it's a fairly short procedure, not much less pleasant than ET. I've posted about it previously on 21 Dec here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=315407.msg5677677#msg5677677
*rach*, hun, I'm so sorry about the m/c. Unfortunately, the hcg levels can take a while to catch on after a miscarriage, so you may be having positive tests even if it's all over.. but try to stay positive until they've really confirmed it's a m/c. what can happen is that one twin of a multiple pregnancy comes out as m/c but another viable embryo remains, so don't loose hope just yet.. if it does turn out not to have worked this time, please don't worry, at least this means you can get pregnant and you're still young, so I'm sure it will happen for you soon!
Welcome *debbie, kjs, cclear, ellianna* and *alex*!
*mima*, i hope you can enjoy your birthday today, whatever the outcome of the test. there are some ladies here who've done IVF abroad, which i guess can be cheaper, if that's any help?

/links


----------



## Barlume

Hi Sharry,
could you add me to the list, please? Thanks so much!
OTD 19th, ICSI


----------



## mimi xx

when  should the trigger be out my system.  I had ec on the 3rd and et on the 6th. test day is 20th.
But because of the brown I want to test now could I get a false positive still?
Hubby doesnt want me to test early but I cant help it


----------



## mimi xx

im so stupid I just took a test and its a bfn for me. otd is thursday but I no its over. 
feel so rubbish


----------



## irma2013

*mimi*, it's far too early to test now. i recommend you pretend it didn't happen and wait till thursday! my line was very very very faint even on OTD day (i.e. I'm sure it would have been non existent before) and then it just darkened after OTD like crazy..


----------



## mimi xx

Iram thank you.  Do you think much can change till Thursday? 
im trying so hard to be positive.  especially all my other rounds I have bleed way before otd


----------



## Mirror

Stay positive mimi..it might change..2 days is a lot of time.
Easier said than done
Im 6dp3dt today and feel really bad Af type cramps. .tryong to stay positive.  But its hard. Good love and lots ofPMA
SHARRY pls can u add me.OTD 23rd FEB


----------



## AppleTwig

Hi all, i'm new to this thread. Had ET yesterday so am 1dp3dt... a long way to go!! Had 2 grade 2 embryos put back and this is our 2nd ICSI. Had scratch and on steroids, clexane, injectable progesterone and the horrible 'bum bullets' as someone else called them 

Last time I started AF 9 days after ET but dates were all messed up due to really long downreg. This time I did a flare protocol and AF is due in 8 days which kind of fits with that. So it's just watching and waiting for now.

congratulations to those that have had BFPs in last few days!! and big hugs to those that haven't, it's horrible I know.


----------



## cclear37

Hiya, can you amend my OTD please, it's 22nd not 23rd. Wish it was tomorrow!! 
I'm 6dp5dt. Last 2 cycles I had a bleed around 7/8dp transfer so with twinges yesterday I didn't sleep last night - waiting for the bleed every time I went to the loo. Nothing yet. It's likely to come tomorrow. Unlikely that I'll sleep this eve 
This is sooooooo difficult


----------



## Rhiballs

Hi Debbie, apple twig, Ellieanna and Kjs , welcome to this thread xx

Mima any news from today? Are you entitled to any goes on NHS? 

It seems to be a real postcode lottery, really not fair, none of us are in this position voluntarily so why not treat us all equally? Makes me mad

Spikett huge congrats on your bfp, I really hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy, you deserve it after being through so much xxx      

Congratulations Agnes, great news      

Irma thanks for the info re the scratch, think I will ask if I can have it next time, worth a shot  

Mimi I'm so sorry you've had a rubbish day honey, totally understand how you feel  . Even though I've had bfn I'm still praying for a miracle on Weds, as Irma said she didn't show until otd so let's take comfort from that    xxx

Cclear, try not to worry too much about starting to bleed. Lots of people have af pains,mdon't bleed and are pregnant. I know it's easy to say, believe me  maybe try a relaxation cd or app before bed to try relax you xxx

AFM didn't test this morning again, had brown blood today again and this afternoon I felt like someone had punched me in the left ovary. Think it's just settling down after all the Stimms etc but very painful (I'm such a wimp). Praying so hard for a miracle and thinking of my other otd buddies Pinky, Penguina and Francessca. Hope you're all bearing up ok


----------



## MiaMillie

Lovely to hear that some of you have got bfp's this time round 

I have also had my iui today so I'm joining the 2ww woohoo!


----------



## KATIELEIGH07

Hi sorry to be a pain but was anyones stomach swollen alot after et I had it on fri and my stomach is huge and hurts to walk or sit straight and none stop stabbing pains . Migraines are easing. Im not normally a moaner but im really struggling!  X


----------



## chasing_rainbows

It's official I'm out this month. I took a test today that was a clear negative and otd is on Wednesday. Thanks so much for info re scratch. I've had 3 miscarriages so I do believe I have implantation problems xxx


----------



## Pixies73

Hi, welcome new ladies & good luck with ur 2ww.... It's really is hard but you will get thru it!

Having taken a few more poas I'm still showing bfp but can't tell if the line is getting darker so am worrying myself silly that's it's a chemical pregnancy. How dark do they get? 

My otd was 14th so I am now 16dp3dt, should it be darker than control? Should I wait til the end of the week to do another clear blue? All the symptoms of AF have gone, just get occasional twinges, slightly heavy feeling in my tummy and feel a bit queasy!
Should I prepare myself?!

For those of you worrying about symptoms I know it's really hard, my 2 cycles felt the same with pains which then disappeared. One cycle didn't work, one has (so far) just keep your fingers crossed & stay calm   

Rach, so sorry to hear ur news but like Irma said maybe it isn't over?

For all the positive results, congrats!   To everyone with not so good news and those still waiting!

Wow, that's a long message... Sorry for waffling!

Hugs everyone
X


----------



## I want to be a mummy

Evening ladies

Can i join this thread pleas as I'm now PUPO. I had et today and 2 blastocysts were transferred. I test on 26/02 so looking forward to lots of bfn's on this thread.


----------



## specaloo

Hi Ladies,

Can I join please too, I'm 9dp3dt & i think my AF has arrived today, lots of cramps & bleeding but the side that the embie was put back in (I have a double uterus) has more of a throbbing pain & not much bleeding, phoned my clinic (Wessex) & they've suggested I rest lots but still test on Friday or sat, To be honest I wasn't hopeful as it's our first go.


----------



## specaloo

I want to be a mummy said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> Can i join this thread pleas as I'm now PUPO. I had et today and 2 blastocysts were transferred. I test on 26/02 so looking forward to lots of bfn's on this thread.


I'm guessing you meant BFP's??


----------



## Rhiballs

KatieLeigh I had a swollen tummy but put it down to the pessaries, if you have pain too call your clinic. Could be ohss and you can't be too careful, don't worry about moaning, that's why we are here to support each other  

Rainbows I'm sorry about your bfn, I too have otd Weds and had 2 bfn tests but still praying for a miracle, silly I know. Defo have scratch though next time as it sounds like it could really help you xxx  

Pixies don't know about the lines sorry, never had one. I think feeling queasy is a good sign though? Keep testing though if it makes you feel better why not  . Thinking of you xxx

Welcome specaloo and I want to be a mummy. specaloo bleeding doesn't mean it is over lovely, try to keep your chin up sending you lots of hugs


----------



## I want to be a mummy

What a wally yes i meant lots of bfp's.


----------



## Petal1

Hello everyone,
I'm pleased to say I'm now PUPO!!! 
I had ET today at day 5 with 1 blastocyst.
Good luck everyone!

Sharry - please can you add me?? OTD 28/02


----------



## Mjrocks

Hi there, really random Q but is EC day 1 or day 0?? Hope everyone's going ok xx


----------



## mamafaith

Hi everyone.

Im back on here again for my #2 tx this time a fet. Had tx today and otd on the 28th.
i found today quite relaxing had pre and post accupuncture so that prob helped but couldnt of.got through it all last time without being on here chatting.
Hope everyone doing ok good luck


----------



## TTC-Tania

Mjrocks said:


> Hi there, really random Q but is EC day 1 or day 0?? Hope everyone's going ok xx


hey! EC = day 0


----------



## suzyr

Hi there can I please be added to the front page OTS 22nd Feb... 5 sleeps to go  x


----------



## Janey waney

Suzyr hiya my otd is also the 22nd gd luck.


----------



## cclear37

Mine too Janet waney & suzyr! How you ladies getting on


----------



## cclear37

Anyone else weeing for England I'm 7dp5dt and up at around 1 and 5 to go to the loo in the middle of every night for about 3 nights. Sometimes a third time too. Is this a pessary side effect? X


----------



## Pegaroo

Hello all

Have been following the feburary 2ww. I test on the 25 th feb, not having high hopes as not a symptom in sight (day7 post  day 5 blast transfer). Unfortunately i cant stop comparing my experience to a previous spontaneous pregnancy when I experienced an implantation bleed and had painful boobs by this time.

7 more days until test day  ... I am a blur of emotion and have discovered a new one feeling hopeful and disappointed at the same time...odd.


----------



## suzyr

Hi cclear and Janey waney  This is my first cycle so not sure regarding symptoms.....I am also up to wee 2-3 times a night and a bit bloated but otherwise feeling ok. Not sure we can tell tbh you hear of BFPs in people with very little symptoms and also in people with implantation bleed and lots of other symptoms. I guess we will know on Sat. Good luck to you both xxxx


----------



## spickett23

Hi ladies was just reading ur posts regarding symptoms, I too would compare from previous cycles and would constantly ask people if they had this or that, so I will share mine and hope it helps some of u out.
2dp5dt bad cramps and sore boobs
3dp5dt bad cramps and sore boobs
Convinced myself it's not worked
My boobs stopped hurting around 7-8dp5dt
No cramps absolutely no
Symptoms
9-10dp5dt headache and a cold
11-12dp5dt weeing constantly and through the night! 
Got a positive!! 
So hang in there it's all
So different, all my other cycles were different too!
Good luck it's an awful
Wait!! I'm praying these stick!!


----------



## Francesca22

Feeling really numb and low today as I have done two tests early and both negative, not a whisper of a line. Slight bleeding last night and this morning too. I think it's all over for me. Plus have to go to work in a minute and put a brave face on things - last thing I feel like doing. Was tring so hard to keep hopes up. 

KATIELEIGH07 - I had very painful, bad bloating after first EC, and was at risk of OHSS so they gave me buseralin instead of ovitrelle as my last injection. It was just a case of waiting, acupuncture also helped to calm things down and gave some relief. If it gets really bad and you have the other symptoms (dark wee and vomiting I seem to remember - should be on your info) - then they get you in to keep an eye on you. As I didn't have any other symtoms they weren't too worried. It was v painful and sore tho. 

Rhiballs looks like we might be in the same boat here. Gutted. Praying for a shocker tomorrow. Gave me hope that sometimes no line appears before test day. Still, blood at this stage v unwelcome. 
xxx


----------



## Pegunia79

Hi girls 2row OTD for me I did test from 7 dp5dt and every day had faint line on first response test today 13 dp5 dt, I had in the morning 1-2 pregnet but funny enough yesterday at 3 pm I had bfn on digital, I do think I ve gor really low beta for line to not get darker I am thinking it will be chemical pregnency, no signs for af but symptoms just gone like spicklet described. I do hope we all get our BFP, and for all of us which it will end up  with BFN please remember be kind to ur selfs. as what we all going through to get baby it's a big thing, and we have to be brave to face it my love to all of youxxx


----------



## Janey waney

I'm 8dp 6dt and got a bfp this morning I'm in total shock


----------



## mamafaith

Hi everyone hope you all doing ok.
i see ppl looking at symptoms or lack of, last time i had sore boobs and going the loo more tiredness and a few other symptoms that i would compare against everyone else in hope it was a sign of bfp. Everyone is different and every cycle different.
This time my transfer day was lovely  so relaxing i actually enjoyed it i am now full of cold so decided to listen to my body n just rest up sleep when i need to i want it to be as strong as possible for this little embie to stick.
Good luck everyone x


----------



## specaloo

Dammit...... definitely got a full on period today, from both sides now so looks like it's not worked for us this time,  Just wondering now whether to just get the frozen embie transferred or to go for a fresh cycle?? Any input would be helpful as this is all new to us! Thanks ladies, x


----------



## AlexTTC!

2dp3dt = No symptoms. Although I am developing backache ... probably sitting in this recliner for so long ! Stick stick stick baby ! X 

*specaloo *- when is OTD honey? I'm so sorry... this wait is just the worst ever.  A backup plan is always good to think about and it helps me keep sane in the 2ww... I'll be discussing ours with hubby today or tmw... I would do the frozen transfer first honey. It only takes one!!


----------



## ellianna

*Janey Waney* Congrats on your  . Great news, am sure you're ecstatic.

*Specaloo* I am so sorry, I know it's devastating news. Take care of yourself. My advice on your question would be to see if you can find out what the reason of the bfn was. If was an egg quality issue, you may need a fresh cycle with a few changes to your protocol. if not, maybe you could go for the FET. That's what I would do. Good luck.

*Alexttc* I've been getting backaches too from lying on my back watching movies .. I am starting to get anxious now because as from tomorrow, that's when implantation's supposed to start. The waiting and wondering is nerve wrecking.

Ellianna


----------



## HopeFaith

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this group, can you please add me Sharry? My OTD is 28th Feb. I had a 5 day transfer of 2 morulas on 17th Feb.

Great to see some familiar names  

Xxx


----------



## specaloo

Hi Alex, OTD is this saturday 22nd, my lovely friend who has been through IVF 4 times thinks I should go a fresh cycle instead of using the frozen one, I think maybe to use the frosty as a last resort?

Hi Elliana, as far as I'm aware, the 3 eggs we got were of good quality, 2 divided really well into 8cell embies, so maybe it's my uterine issue causing it, just have to wait & see what wessex say i s'pose!


----------



## Mjrocks

Hi Ladies, Im now 5dp2dt, same as you* Ellianna* just a bit on edge as I know its this week the embies will hopefully be implanting! Last night had a few af type aches from lower tummy. today slightly crampy ish. Im on such a low today. Just keep crying! Missing someone I love very dearly who's in heaven now, she was my best friend and my safe haven :-( Its times like this when I miss her more than most. Im at that point now where im super paranoid about blood every time I go to the loo.

This is hard! Hope everyone else is keeping ok. xxx


----------



## AlexTTC!

*Ellianna *- what films have you watched so far?!  hehe... it's soooooooo hard!!! Going nuts guys!! I love Tv series so started watching Mr Selfridge... took a few episodes to get into it.... passes time!

*specaloo *- It only takes one honey and I truly think that frozen embryos that survive the thaw and make it to transfer are stronger than fresh ones as they have been through so so much. Ask your clinic (if you get to this) if the embryo doesn't survive the thaw if they charge you? If there's no charge, no loss right? Perhaps even try a natural FET no meds...


----------



## Lizzie79

Hi everyone, big hugs to all the BFN's  
And congratulations to all the BFP's

I'm 8dp 5dt and doing ok, had various symptoms who as I said to my hubby last night who knows what's going on inside I wish I had a window on my tummy which I could see in  

I've had AF type pain last week followed by headache last two days and slight nausea.  I'm also so tired and can't stay awake.  I also have a stitch on my right side just under my appendix scar which is tight when I stand up. And I'm weeing a lot too.

I too like a back up plan so been looking for a little sunny break away today if it all fails.  Me and hubby had long chat over weekend as if we can get the money we will try again in July as got two big weddings coming up and want to enjoy them and not be thinking am I pregnant or not.  That would be my final go and then we couldn't afford another go so it would be draw a line and move on even though I haven't given up hope yet of being pregnant.  I just hope my little embrie is all sticky and warm and snuggled in.  Well guess we will know on Sunday  

Keep your chins up girls and take care xxx


----------



## mamafaith

Hi ladies.

This wait is so hard just doing the same as most of you plenty of rest and trying not to get to bored with the tv, i find chocolate to be helpful but then i feel bad as i cant go gym haha its such a mind twisting time all round.

Is it d4pt that embryo embeds i cant remember??
And if anyone has any good movie recommendations aswel be huge help


----------



## spickett23

Hi mama faith 
Hope this helps I found it did http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer good luck x. X

/links


----------



## Mjrocks

I was just about to post the same link! I keep referring to this! xx


----------



## spickett23

Mjrocks
Great minds x x


----------



## cclear37

Janey waney you went early! Amazing, well done. Trying to resist...


----------



## TrionaT

Specaloo so sorry,hope you can try againxxx


----------



## mamafaith

Spickett23 thanks for that link really helped x


----------



## Fayebeline

Morning ladies.

Just updating my news. 

Tested again on Monday and got a BFN, should have been 5 weeks Monday and instead I'm looking at a chemical preg.  No bleed yet but guess that's because the pessaries are keeping it at bay but all the symptoms I had have gone.  I'm guessing if I never tested I would have never known and only found out when I got to scan and then it would have been classed as a missed miscarriage.  Don't want to scare anyone but just goes to show how thin the knifes edge we walk even when we get a BFP on OTD. Got to wait for clinic to open today to call them but I know it's all over.  

Big hugs to everyone where ever you are on your journeys! 

Fx


----------



## Rhiballs

Morning all,

So sorry to hear your news Faybeline, you're right this is a knife edge process which makes it more scary.  

AFM tested today on OTD and it's a BFN, no real surprise as I've bled since last Fri and had horrendous period pains last night but doesn't make it hurt any less  

To all my OTD buddies, Framcesca - I hope you get your miracle, Penguina I hope that line gets darker for you my lovely remember testing in the afternoon means urine is diluted so don't read too much into that one and Pinky and Barlume good luck too.

I'm bowing out for a while, need some time to heal and plan what the next step is. Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## MadameCissy

Good morning ladies,

Congrats to all who got their BFP's and   to those who got their BFN. Faybelline, I am so sorry.

AFM, only 4dpo but (Tmi) my nipples are like the sorest things in the world right now! I've never noticed it on previous cycles but I know it is way too early to be proper symptoms but it baffled me. Only 10 days left to go.


----------



## Tracy0312

Well so the suspense and stress of it all got to me and I tested 4days, 5days and 6 days after 5dt and all came back bfn. I did these tests with cheep tests so yesterday treated myself to some CB digitals and I got a BFP with 1-2 weeks. Still couldn't believe it so I've done the other one this morning and had the same result. I don't know if to believe it or not. Think I'm in shock. My OH is ecstatic but I feel really a bit more dubious. I really want to believe this is it? What do you guys think. I'm 8dp5dt with a A grade embie on board. Xx


----------



## Tra1975

Fayebeline and rhiballs think you's need lots of    so sorry to hear your sad news....
Madame cissy...... I'm 5dp and my nips and boobies are sooooooo sore, hope it's a good sign... What day is you OTD mine is 28th...
Tracy..... Soooooo pleased and excited for you, I'm dying to cave in but nope I'm trying to be strong!! But all sounds good for you fingers crossed, whats your OTD, have you got long??

Have a good day everyone 
Tracey xx


----------



## Janey waney

Tracey great news I tested early to and go bfn then tested yesterday 8dp 6dt and got bfp. So pleased for u


----------



## debbie123456

Hi Madamcissy & Tracy, my nipples are so sore too! I have no other symptoms but this. I am 6dt2dt. I hope it's a good sign but I have a feeling it might be the pessaries. I hope not though, i'm getting reassurance from the fact that Madamcissy hasn't had these symptoms before. Tracey my OTD is the 28th too!  X


----------



## Tra1975

Oh Debbie that's cool   so are you keeping away from them tests or trying to resist... It's killing me, are you off work??  Am and I'm bored out if my brains although I kno I should be enjoying the time off xx
Tracey xx


----------



## Tracy0312

Thanks Ladies xx

Tra my OTD isn't until the 24th but I am such a worrier and like to be in control of everything so as u can imagine the only thing I could control in all of this was when I tested lol

Ladies my nipples have been so sore but found that the £1 shop sell these amazingg comfy bras........ Well let's say they have caught on at work and we are all wearing them. Much better for the sore nipples xx


----------



## Tracy0312

Janey waney congratulations on your BFP amazing news xx


----------



## Pinky36

Morning Ladies 

I have been awake since 3.45am as woke with a full bladder gave up at 3.50 and woke DH up and we did the test and we got a  !!

We are over the moon and in shock DH is back to sleep I have been too excited, i am waiting for hospital to call back left a message to find out when scan will be!!

All those who r testing good luck  

Hugs to those with BFN  

Those still waiting hang on till OTD day i know its hard but I am so glad i did hang on.
xxx


----------



## Tra1975

And again pinky well done and a massive congrats xx so exciting xx


----------



## specaloo

Faye, so sorry to hear your news, what a roller coaster this all is! 

Rhiballs, I also have been bleeding since Monday & my test date isn't until Saturday, I can almost predict the outcome though,  

HUGE congratulations to all the BFP's  

HUGE hugs to all you BFN's  xx


----------



## Barlume

Got a BFP too. Super happy!!!

HUGE congratulations to all the BFPs

HUGE hugs to all you BFNs


----------



## mamafaith

Morning everyone.
so glad to wake up and see the bfp's  

so sorry to those with bfn sending huge hugs  

i am full of cold so going to rest in bed wish there was something more i can take than paracetamol might go try steam bowl now


----------



## MadameCissy

Wow, so many BFP's here this morning!   Congrats to all of you.

Tracey and Debbie, my OTD is also the 28th and since you mentioned the sore nipples, Debbie, and thought they could be from the pessaries... I have had a completely natural cycle as we did home insemination so definitely no reason for mine to be caused my any form of drugs. Let's hope it's a good sign!


----------



## AlexTTC!

3dp3dt - going  

What is everyone doing to keep sane and get through this


----------



## ellianna

Hi Ladies

*Fayebeline and Rhiballs* I am so sorry to hear your sad news . This journey is hard.

*Pinky36 and Barlume* Congrats on your BFP's ladies  ... Truly happy for you. Hope to be joining you soon.

*Debbie* How are you? The sore boobs could be from the pessaries, mine are also sore, they started two days after I started the pessaries, so I knew it was that.

*Alexttc* I've been watching comedies mostly like - The Big Bang Theory and Modern Family . But it's hard not to stop and wonder about what's going on in there.

To all those testing this week.... ..

*AFM* Today's 4dp3dt and I am starting to imagine symptoms. Like twinges and a slight backache. My family keep asking me HOW am feeling.... as if I am supposed to be feeling something ALL the time .. I tell them, if I told them I was feeling anything right now... it would probably be imaginary. I have also decided I am going to TRY really hard to stay away from POAS. I'll try and hang on until the beta .


----------



## Pegunia79

Hi girls, my big hugs to you girls, I am so happy for BFP, and I ve send my love to BFN, today was my Otd, and beta came BFN, chemical pregnency, I ve send all the best for all of you brave girls and see you when I am ready to put my head aroun and plan futurexxxx


----------



## debbie123456

Hi Tra1975, sorry I got my dates wrong I’m the 26th. I am staying away from the tests! I think my DH would kill me if he found out I tested early. I was thinking about going to get a load of cheap tests and doing one every day to see if it changed but I think that is just a head wreck. There really isn’t any point anyway as either way BFP or BFN if I do it early I won’t trust it. I was off work for a week from EC but I went back on Tuesday. I was driving myself mad! I must have googled every titch I had so thought I’d be better staying busy. It is helping but I do feel really tired but I think that have more to do with the fact that I was horizontal for a week watching rubbish TV and eating junk! When do you go back to work?

Janey waney , Pinky36 & Barlume – CONGRATULATIONS!!!! You must be over the moon!! Well done!!!

Oh MadamCissy, I hope you’re right. Do you have any other side effects? 

Hi AlexTT,  how’s the weather in Cyprus? I’m trying to just stay busy. It feels like ages already!! I am going crazy analysing every single thing!!

Hi Ellianna, how are you?  Are you still in SA? Yeh I know what you mean about the pessaries but Madam Cissy says that she is doing hers naturally and she has sore boobs.  Do you have any other symptoms? I am getting a couple of spots on my chin where I normally get them when expecting AF and I’ve felt really PMT moody for the last two days. I hope this is the hormones from the pessaries and it isn’t AF looming. God I’m over analysing everything.  

Oh Penguina79, I’m so so sorry. I don’t know what to say. I hope you’re ok. Take care of yourself.


----------



## kimbokoo

hi ladies, can i jump on this board!!

congratulations to all the BFP i have read about (tho only read the last few pages as there are far too many to read lol)
am currently on the dreaded 2ww - had natural cycle and had transfer on 14th feb with two blasts both grade 4, been getting cramps since the transfer and the last three days, terrible back pain and the most horrible taste in my mouth!
Official test date is 25th (next tuesday) and hubby had put me on a ban from testing but ive convinced him to let me do one tomorrow coz i just dont feel right if that makes sense! 

do you think its too early?

ive told him if it was negative i dont think i would believe it coz i just feel different and i dont remember feeling like this on our last cycle?? (think thats whats convinced him to let me test)

also something thats in the back of my head is that I went to see a psychic in January and straight away she told me she could see i was having IVF and could see me having twins! i know its daft to even take something like that into account but starting to wonder if she might be right - im just going crazy!!!!


----------



## cclear37

Ok so how faint can a faint bfp line be? I'm 9dp5dt, no bleeding (which I'd had by now on the last 2 unsuccessful runs), no real symptoms apart from weeing a lot in the night and a few spots arriving yesterday (as in on my face lol!), so I tested this morning. 2 days early. There is definitely a v v v feint vertical line as well as the control horizontal, but it's so so so light. Don't know ift I'm trying to see things that aren't there. Hubby can see it also. What do you think?? Never seen a positive test in my life and so scared to think it may actually be our time...


----------



## June12

So I gave in this morning and tested one day before my OTD and it was a BFN. I think tomorrow's blood test will be the same as surely so close to OTD it would be positive?  Not sure how I feel, I've had this feeling every month for the 5 years we've been TTC so tried not to get my hopes up


----------



## kimbokoo

well i gave in today and tested (not due to test til 25th) and omg got a  BFP!!! did it with clear blue and it says 1-2 weeks!!
i just knew i felt different and not just hoping that our little embie sticks around!!!!


----------



## ellianna

Hi ladies

*Penguina79* I am so very sorry. It's always hard when this happens to find the right words, but please know that I am so sorry .

*Kimbokoo* Congrats on your BFP. . I am happy for you.

*18chilli* Don't loose hope. If AF hasn't come yet I would say wait for the beta test. Good luck.

*Cclear37* This is just what I think ok.... I think at 9dp5dt with no AF, that could very well be a BFP for you. I am rooting for you that, that's exactly what it is. .

*Debbie* Hi, yes I am still in SA. I am doing ok except really wanting this to be a BFP... I am only having come light twinges now and then... I had a slight backache that seems to have disappeared now. Other than that I have no other symptoms. I am just aware that this is the time my embie should be implanting and that by Saturday, implantation will be complete... so from Sunday it will be done. I am praying so hard for this, so much that I am starting to convince myself I am pg.   .

All the best to the ladies testing this week  and ...

To us all testing next week  and  .

Ellianna


----------



## mamafaith

Morning ladies today is 3dp6dt still feeling relaxed apart from this stupid cold on the plus side its making me spend all my time resting so my body can fight it off n hopefully be strong enough to hold onto embie.

cclear57 - i think any line no matter how faint is a good sign ur hcg levels just may not be strong enough just yet to detect so fingers crossed for you hun xx

18chilli - so sorry to hear of ur bfn sending lots of  

kimbokoo - congrats on your bfp


----------



## Lizzie79

Morning ladies, well I'm 10dp 5dt today and was feeling very positive up until last night when I started with mini hot flushes. There not awful just a mini rush of heat every hour or so, just really worried as I do get full flushes when I'm off my HRT so don't feel it's a good sign.  

Went shops yest and felt very shakey and sick so came home ASAP to rest. My mum came and said I looked pale and awful so something must be going on? 

Any thoughts ladies ref the flushes? My OTD is Sunday


----------



## Lizzie79

Well ladies I caved in and phoned the hospital and they said it could be a good sign   Fingers crossed, roll on Sunday xxx


----------



## cclear37

I'm crying with no one to tell just now so I'm turning to you ladies... I've just done a digital test... BFP 1-2 weeks. I just can't believe it...... Me..... Pregnant..... I can't digest it.

I'm so so sorry for the BFNs, I've been there, nothing I can say will help, it's horrible, it sucks, it's drains you and you want to give in.... Please don't!!! I'm proof! Ok so there's no guarantee the embie will stay stuck, but I didn't even know if I could even get pregnant! Please don't loose hope, please consider all your options. Crying again.... I would never have considered using a donor when we started out, but I can't explain the joy I feel in this minute right now to be pregnant, and the little embie is all mine!!! Thank you to the amazing women out there who ever she is...

Cling on little one...

God I need tea....


----------



## kimbokoo

YAY!!!!! congratulations!!! very happy for you, and i know its hard to even believe it (im feelin exactly the same) but try and enjoy it too xxxx


----------



## Jessbrad

Congratulations cclear37, I did a pregnancy test last night on a clearblue which came up as 2-3 weeks pregnant? which I thought was strange as thought would be 1-2 weeks, I am currently 13dp5dt. Anyways my HCG levels are 2234, which the nurse said is high. So I am just here to wish all of you lovely ladies the best of luck. I have been following this page, but have kept myself in the background, as I truly never thought I would be saying I got a bfp..x


----------



## Hbelle

Hi

I did a clear blue pregnancy test also which came up pregnant 1-2 wks. My hcg level only came back at 41 which my clinic says anything over 30 is a positive.  Do different clinics use different scales or should I be slightly worried mine is low? They aren't repeating my results and need to wait 4wks for a scan.


----------



## kimbokoo

Jessbrad congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Jessbrad

Thankyou Kim

And Hbelle your clinic is right as long as its over 30 then its fine and im sure over the next few days that will double and triple. I was quite taken aback when she told me my levels but I expected it as I did 4 different tests last night lol all of which came back with strong positives, and to be picking that up at night time after I have had lots of water I assumed my levels must be high. x


----------



## kimbokoo

I don't think my clinic does a blood test??
They have just told me to ring up with my test result on Tuesday and then they will arrange fir a scan in 3 weeks??


----------



## Seabob

Lovely news last few posts! I asked my gp for bloods as clinic don't do and I needed to know!


----------



## TrionaT

Congrats Jessband and Clear 37!!!


----------



## specaloo

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to all of the BFP's,   nice to see lots of them on the thread! x


----------



## hwilli38

Hi there I'm new to this site I'm due to start my SO IUI treatment any day now when my period starts, are there any successful ladies on here? Also does anybody know how many days you have to inject for x


----------



## ellianna

*Jessband and Clear 37* CONGRATS TO YOU LADIES ON YOUR    .

Ellianna


----------



## kjmcc

Lots and lots of congratulations to all the BFP  
Hugs and kisses and lots of love to the BFN


----------



## mamafaith

Wow well done all you ladies with    absolutley made up for you all xxx great news to see xx

so sorry to ladies who got bfn know how that feels stay strong xx


----------



## Eeej

Hi ladies

My otd is 26/2/14. I have had a little tiny bit of spotting. Im so tempted to test tomorrow not sure I can take it any more. Do you think its a good idea?


----------



## kimbokoo

I think it all depends on how your going to feel about the result?? If it's going to stress u out more seeing a negative then I wouldn't do it, but if you think it will make you feel less stressed knowing I would do it, tho at this pint even if it was a negative, it could still be too early.
This two week wait us just the worst, no matter what symptoms or lack of it drives you crazy!!! Xx


----------



## Eeej

Im driving myself a little insane. The spotting has really got me worried. Its exactly like it is just before my period so im sure its all over for me. Im gutted as would of liked to just get to test day.


----------



## kimbokoo

You never know though, it could be implantation spotting?? They say that many of the symptoms are similar don't they??
It's horrible coz u don't want to get your hopes up but at the same time ya cling to every bit of hope xx


----------



## Eeej

Im finding it so hard to stay hopeful. The 2ww is the hardest part of all this, hands down. I can see you are due to test on the 25th are you tempted to test early?


----------



## kimbokoo

I tested this morning!!
I couldn't wait, I'm not the most patient at the best of times!!!
I got BFP with clear blue, and am 6dp5dt


----------



## Eeej

Congratulations on your bfp!! ❤❤

I think I might give in and test. I'm not sure if I'm 7dp5dt or 8dp5dt. I had the transfer last Thursday. Do they count Thursday as day 1 or Friday? Xx


----------



## kimbokoo

I was wondering that too, someone told me earlier that day 1 is the day after your transfer apparently, but I would also think the time of transfer mist have an effect coz if u have it In The morning that's near enough a full day??


----------



## Eeej

That's true! It's ever so confusing. I had it done at lunch time. Xx


----------



## kimbokoo

See I would count that as your day one coz that's still a long day for stuff to be happening I would have thought??


----------



## Eeej

I read you can test on 9dp5dt and get a fairly correct test. I think I might give it a whirl x


----------



## kimbokoo

Ooooooo good luck!!!! Let me know how u get on xxx


----------



## TrionaT

Hi girls!!

Is anyone else exercising during 2ww or is it recommended at all.would love to go for a run or swim as havent been able for a month now with all the injections and side effects of meds...Really miss it..cant rem what they said at clinic...
Xxx


----------



## Tra1975

Hi Triona...  

No swimming in case of infection and if you can be bothered to exercise I was told to go gor it as long as I didn't over do it but how do ya no when ya over doing it??

Hi kimbokoo and eeej....... I would class ET as first day too but like you's say others say its 0 day which is odd... And good luck if you's test, I'm soooooo on the verge of testing, sure I will over wkend, I'm never gonna be able to last xx

Well done to all the girls with BFPs     

And    to all with the BFNs thinking of you's all..

Tracey xx


----------



## kimbokoo

TrionaT

i think you can do modrate exercise.
i was a bit worried about going to the gym, havin only started in January, but to be honest, i  wouldnt do anything apart from walking - think we go through so much with IVF and personally i wouldnt want to do anything i could blame it on if it didnt work, but thats just how i feel!.
if your body is used to exercising, you should be fine! they do say once they do the transfer, there is nothing you can do to help it or fail it! xxx


----------



## Eeej

I couldn't hold on any more and just tested. It was a bfp!!!! I still can't believe it. I'm so terrified it's going to turn to negative by otd as still have 5 days to go! I'm also spotting more is a brown colour and I have bad ache pain in uterus now! It really does feel like I'm on a rollercoaster!! Xxx


----------



## cclear37

When working out how many days past transfer you are your et day is zero - day one is the first day pasts transfer.
Exercise - all in moderation, if you want to, if your used to and if it'd light it's ok. But as someone else said, other than a walk I wouldn't as I wouldn't want anything to regret if it went wrong.
I'm 10dp5dt and following my 2 bfps yesterday if tested again this morning and it's still positive. Official test date is tomorrow so will do one last test then and then let the hospital know.
Thank you for all the congrats - didn't think I'd ever be the one to receive the pom poms lol!!! 
Fingers crossed for more bfps for you all today xxx


----------



## AlexTTC!

Ouh some more BFPs!!! Lovely!!!! 

ET is day 0. Day after ET is day 1. The way I understand it is that it's a 2ww = 14d. So, If you transfer day 3 embie then you have (14-3) 11 days of waiting left. So, day 3 is the transfer date... yknow? And similarly, day 5 so transfer day is day 5 (of 14 day wait).

AFM - 5dp3dt.............. No symptoms. NONE. Although clinging to that tiny thread of hope as I was the same with my BFP which resulted in my DS.


----------



## Bishy

Hi Sharry, can you add me please? I am 6dp5dt and OTD is the 28th.

This is driving me crazy! I have absolutely no symptoms apart from what I already had before transfer. I am desperately trying to feel something!

Congratulations for all the long awaited BFPs and big hugs for the BFNs, we have all been there more than we should and my heart goes out to you.

Xxx


----------



## kimbokoo

Eeej said:


> I couldn't hold on any more and just tested. It was a bfp!!!! I still can't believe it. I'm so terrified it's going to turn to negative by otd as still have 5 days to go! I'm also spotting more is a brown colour and I have bad ache pain in uterus now! It really does feel like I'm on a rollercoaster!! Xxx


YAY!!!! congratulations 
I know how you feel coz my test date is 4 days away (we are very similar)
I did another test this morning with a first response (not an early detection one tho) and there is a faint line - can see me testing every flippin day up until test date, ha!!!


----------



## cclear37

Guys don't stress about symptoms... I had none and im bfp!!!!!!


----------



## Bishy

Thanks! I keep driving dh mad thinking that it hasn't worked! Longest two weeks ever!


----------



## mamafaith

Hi bishy

try not to worry or stress to much hun i know easier said than done. Its really east to compare what your symptoms or lack of to others but you really never know. Last time i had so many symptoms and then bfn this time ive had nothing a slight cramp yesterday n day before for half an hr..
All as we can do is try get through this 2ww as best we can im finding films and chocolate helping   
Good luck  

morning to everyone else xx


----------



## specaloo

Morning Ladies, Hope your all ok, lots of BFP's this morning 

Sadly ours was a BFN this morning, we were expecting that though due to that meany AF arriving on monday!   
So now to focus on the next round & our li'l frosty, think we're going to go straight into it, don't want to waste any time! xx


----------



## TrionaT

Congrats Eeeej!!! 
Specaloo sorry to hear that.glad youve a frostie, Think id b  the same and focusing on that  

Thanks for advice girls...i think will wait a few more Days before a run so the little embie will b stuck on By then if hes still in there...i feel so bloated for the Last two weeks.my tummy looks pregnant  Already.DH was laughing seeing as the embie Would only be the size of a full stop right now. Im sur its fluid wonder when itll go down..

Hope everyone doing well.Happy Friday. Hang in there all you waiting to test.My clinic told me to wait 3wks after ET for home test but that would be 9th march!!..will Just wait till 9 or 10dp5dt and get bloods done i think as want to Stop taking all this medication asapxxxx


----------



## Bishy

Ha ha! My tummy is huge too. The kids in school keep asking if I'm pregnant! X


----------



## swaps

guys my progesterone level was 19.53 at the day of transfer.was it okay?   i need to know abt this levels.

cclear - huge congrats.........

and to all who is getting the other precious line....congrats.


----------



## Ann-imal77

Lovely to see so many BFP on this thread today. I'm OTD on 3rd March so am also in march 2WW group but hardly anyone there at the moment so popped over here.

Hugs to all those who had BFN's....!!!

Bishy, I'm the same. No symptoms at all. Felt more between EC and ET than now but taking comfort in that not everyone has to feel them in order to be a BFP!!

Xxx


----------



## debbie123456

Oh god, i'm going crazy!!!! 
I've been in such a rubbish mood for nearly three days now. I feel negative and none of this has worked and i just feel so low. I just want to cry all the time. I'm hoping it's all hormones and that i will get a positive result but i can't test till Wednesday and i think i'll go mad by then. I'm trying to stay busy but i just have no enthusiasm to do anything. This 2WW is terrible!!!!!!!


----------



## Eeej

Thanks guys. I think I'm gonna stay away from the tests now till Wednesday (otd). I figure if the lines going to disappear It won't change if I test every day and I'll probably end up going mad!  xxx


----------



## TrionaT

Debbie,hang in there!!Im going for a big walk,bought myself A bottle of non alcoholic wine for tnite.staying in With DH.trying to feel normal.it will prob be yuck but im looking fwd  To it anyway.that and a movie or we will go out to cinema. Meeting friends tomorrow for an engagement.thatll Be harder not drinking and making up excuses.hope its Worth it and i dont feel too bitter if i get a bfn ! Youve only a few
More days to go!!same day as me i think.xxx


----------



## suzyr

Hey Debbie hang on in there, it will just be your hormones....have a shout/cry whatever to release the tension. I was like that last Sun ALL day, poor OH couldn't say or do anything right!!
Hopefully it will pass soon  I'm on my last day of 2WW, at last I get to test tomorrow....be sure to let you know how that goes. Be my first ever test and I'm a little nervous, but believe what's meant to be will be.

Hope everyone is well. Congrats to those with BFPs and hugs to those without. For those in 2ww hang in there and do whatever is right for you. I don't know how all you early testers cope...I've been tempted but decided there was no real point and now it's just 1 more sleep....if I can sleeps!!! Off to cinema tonight  xx


----------



## mamafaith

Oh im goin stir crazy today soooo bored on my 3rd film    although identity thief is amusing


----------



## June12

BFN for me, Sharry could you update front page please (formally 18chilli) My 1st IVF failed, I knew as I'd tested at home this morning prior to getting my blood test.  It's horrible, but an hour after being told, I went back to the gym, need to get fitter & healthier for my next round. X


----------



## TrionaT

What medication is everyone on? Im in pharmacy,they havent got
Fraxiparine...have run out.what alternatives r there? Thanks!


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

Hi ladies - I recognise a few of you from the Feb/March cycle buddies!
*
Triona * Hope you're well and still putting the positive vibes our. Just seen your message about meds - the pharmacist should be able to offer an alternative, I'm on Fragmin as a blood thinner but not sure if it's the same / suitable for everyone? How are you doing? I'm black and blue from the blood thinners, NOTHING will stop the bruising! NO swimming because of infections and I was told no vigorous exercise, no heavy lifting so maybe a long walk?? You can get the pace up a bit but just don't jog!! And as for *OTD* it's 14 days after EC - not 3 weeks ? Don't know what your clinic was thinking, and you should be able to detect on a POAS test on the same day or the next day so you don't need to book an early blood test. That's just to double check how much of the pregnancy hormone is in your system ... particularly important to me as I have had a few positive lines but the levels drop off so I need to know how pregnant I am before I can get excited! Or in the case of my best friend to check if she was having twins (she was!) because her levels were so high!

*Debbie* Hello again love - how are you? I know what you mean I think there's 5 of us all testing on Wednesday ... I'm still pretty certain this round hasn't worked for us, but doing my best to stay positive. I feel like DH and I are just floating around trying to fill the time before the official test and it's so very hard  Hope you're OK and sending you lots of love and hope that these next few days fly past for all of us 

I have no pregnancy tests in the house so I can't try to check early, but as I'm also pretty certain our luck is out with this one we've already decided to start looking to the next round and planning what we need to do for ourselves to get ready - a holiday, a juicer (!) and making sure we don't work ourselves into the ground before we start again ... had forgotten how much it takes out of you 

*AlexTTC *- Hello again! I've been trying not to think about symptoms ... surely we couldn't have any yet? Our embies would only just have implanted yesterday/today ...? Have seen so many women with symptoms who sadly got BFNs and so many women who were convinced it had failed because they had no symptoms who got BFPs - trying to keep myself busy and NOT think about symptoms - pretty sure the cyclogest gives all the same side-effects anyway ... how do we not all go completely bonkers?  

Congratulations to all the ladies with their BFPs ... 

and thinking of all the ladies who didn't - you have our love and support as so many of us have been there already, we know how horrid this is. Please take care and look after yourselves 

*June12* I'm so sorry 

*Suzyr *GOOD LUCK!! You've done very well not to test and hope you get fantastic news in the morning!


----------



## Bishy

Debbie, it's not just you, I have been exactly the same. It must be all the hormones!!!!


----------



## I want to be a mummy

Evening ladies

I'm currently 4dp5dt and due to test next Wednesday. These are the longest days of my life and today in getting what feel like af pains. Anyone else getting the same at this stage?


----------



## Lollipops77

Juney12, sorry it didn't work out this time, fair play to you hitting the gym, you are inspirational, the gym a good distraction technique. Keep at it x


----------



## irma2013

hey ladies,
just wanted to check in briefly.
congrats to the all BFPs  and big commiserations to the BFNs  ... and everyone who's not on OTD yet and feeling morose:  stay away from the sticks (if you can) 

*fingerstoes*, so sorry to hear about the nasty injections. i had to take clexane for two weeks (it's a blood thinner but i got it for its anti-inflammatory uses, to prevent miscarriage) and i must say they were much worse than all the other injections (even though the needles were technically the same thickness as cetrotide needles, 0.4mm ish).
my nurse said that was because it was oil-based, not water-based like most of the hormonal fertility drugs. but it's all for a good cause, so hang on in there. i found it helped me to 'scout for the right spot', i.e. i'd probe a few places on the skin with the tip of the needle and use the one which was least sensitive. i was also supposed to inject in 'the love handles', not the tummy, so there was a lot more fat-filled skin to choose from


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

Thanks for the advice *Irma* - I'm on it for the same reasons, but will try the love handles tomorrow!! 

*I want to be a mummy* - hello stranger!! I'm getting very strange cramps but they're not like AF and I'm suddenly really bloated today so hoping it's not a tummy bug  . No other symptoms for me, but the only symptom I've had with a BFP before is going off red wine and I'm not trying any of that at the moment anyway so hoping I can hold out until Wednesday


----------



## Bishy

Hi Iwanttobeamummy
I had really bad AF pains yesterday and got sad that it was all over. When it didn't come, I spoke to a friend who said that she had the same when she was pregnant before she knew. She said she was led in bed with a hottie bot, thinking 'wow, these are bad period pains' and when it didn't come, she went to the doctors and found out she was pregnant.
So don't give up hope just yet, I haven't. Xxx


----------



## June12

Lollipop - thank you, I usually do 6-7 hours of training/classes at the gym, it's become my coping mechanism. So after 2 weeks of no exercise, I knew that once I got confirmation of my BFN it just felt right ( my other half encouraged me to go)  Ideally I'd like to lose another stone so I'm working on that in the next 6 weeks before we start round 2 of IVF. Good luck to you xx


----------



## AlexTTC!

6dp3dt and I have gone MAD. I have been driving DH CRAZY over testing and testing and testing ...... how he hasn't walked out on me Ill never know!!! I'll DEFINATELY be testing Wednesday.... but might do an earlier one.     

I've probably watched more Tv series than ever before!!!


----------



## suzyr

Good morning ladies.....I made it to OTD before testing and am pleased to share that it's a BFP for us :-D 

Still hasn't quite sunk in and my emotions are all over the place.....sooooo happy!!

Xxx


----------



## kimbokoo

congratulations!!!!! wooooohoooooo


----------



## I want to be a mummy

Congratulations to all the ladies with bfp's, fantastic news.

Hello fingers ad toes crossed, lovely seeing a familiar face on here. To all of us ladies due to test on Wednesday are any of you going to test earlier? I haven't bought a pg test yet and won't do so until tues night so then I won't be tempted. I'm half expecting my af to arrive before then, such a nervous wait.


----------



## Bishy

Congratulations Suzyr!!!!


----------



## ellianna

Hi ladies

*June12* I am so sorry for your sad news 

*Suzyr* Congrats on your BFP . That's great news.

*I Want to be a Mummy* Hi there. I am tempted to test earlier but am worried that it may be too soon. I've deliberately not bought a pg test so that I don't get tempted to test.

*AFM* It's 7dp3dt and according to what I've read *''7dp3dt - Implantation is completed at this point, but you should not expect to get a positive pregnancy test for a few more days''* I am thinking that it's all done by now and just waiting to confirm what's been going on for the past 7 days. Please, please God let it be your will that it's worked     .

I see there's lots of us testing this week, and especially on Wednesday... I just want to say  to you all and .

Ellianna


----------



## mamafaith

Morning ladies..... *susier* congratulations on your bfp!!! 
So sorry to those with bfn 

*Alexttc* im 5dp6dt im starting to go out my mind aswell need to get out do something today cant cope with more tv 

ive had few funny little cramps on and off the past couple of days but not like af cramps and i bought my pg tests on friday when i went shopping ready for testing this coming friday ive had to hide them in cupboard making me nervous looking at them and i dnt want to test early.


----------



## Lizzie79

Morning ladies well less than 24hours till we test and I feel so scared about it. We have been here before so I know what to expect but also want to stay in this magic bubble of imagining I'm pregnant and no tomorrow my bubble will either get bigger or burst. We've spent around 14k to get to where we are and will have to pay again in cycle fails so feel the strain of the money is not helping as our local NHS funding is redicious.

I really hope I'm posting some more good news tomorrow fingers crossed.    
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*suzyr* -   brilliant news!! Another one in the mummy-to-be club!! 

*Lizzie79 *GOOD LUCK for tomorrow let's hope you'll be joining Suzy in the morning!

*mamafaith* I'm confused? Why are you waiting til next Friday (11dp6dt = 17 days?) All (or most!) of us who are testing on Weds had EC on the same day - the 12th so OTD will be 14 days after that - or 8dp5dt (13 days) for me 

*Ellianna* from what I've read the earliest we could test with enough HCG in our bodies would be Tuesday morning and a negative POAS test could still change to a positve by Wednesday 

*I want to be a mummy* - last time I did the POAS the morning of the blood test ... my hospital took 6 hours to call me back from the blood test being done so it was agony!! madness eh?! I've waited 2 weeks but the last few hours finished me off!! 

To all the ladies still waiting - any good TV recommendations would be very welcome please! Stay sane and busy everyone!


----------



## mamafaith

*fingerandtoes crossed* I know i thought that myself i had fet on the 17th and according to the plan i should be able to test wed but hc told me fri. I was debating to test wed but not sure


----------



## HopeFaith

Hey ladies,

Congrats *Suzyr*, so stoked for you  

So sorry for all the bfns, it's heartbreaking I know, but you seem to have the right positive outlook, looking to the next cycle 

I'm currently 5dp5dt, the same as many of you from the Feb/March buddies thread. Strangely though I've been given the 28th as OTD not the 26th like the rest of you   So now I'm convinced that I will test early on Wed 

Don't have any symptoms except not sleeping particularly well & seem to get hot in the night. A couple of mild cramps but not af type ones. Despite that I'm still pretty sure it hasn't worked for us this cycle. Out of interest does anyone know how long you have to leave it before the next cycle? Having said that I think we'd wait until the summer hols as working full time (without the school knowing about ivf) was extremely exhausting & stressful!

*Debbie*, I'm also bruising terribly from the Clexane  I hate them! It's not too bad actually administering the injections but after I'm in quite a lot of pain for about 10 mins or so. Is this normal??

4 days till testing! I'm going to go 

Xxx


----------



## mamafaith

*hopefaith* im the same was given the 28th as otd and im 5dp6dt so im debating should i test wed!! 
Ive also had some cramping and convinced myself today that it hasnt worked so im gonna have lunch get ready and go to my sisters see my niece n nephew and new addition frank the hamster  try get out my own head! 
2ww really is the worst xx


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

Hi *Hopefaith* - in terms of how long between cycles - my last cycle miscarried at the beginning of August and I was allowed to start the long protocol pill inNovember to start downregging injections in December. Because they are closed over Christmas we had to delay a month and start in the pill in December but essentially it's 3 months from end of last to start of new (if you're taking the pill) at my clinic.

I'm very much like you - trying to stay positive, but to have a back-up plan ready so I can keep my head together!

As for the injections - the Fragmin doesn't hurt afterwards but it really hurts trying to get the needle in for some reason ?? And let's be honest, we're all pretty good at the injecting thing now so I'm sure it's not me! 

*Mamafaith* The only thing I can think of with delaying your test until the 28th is if you're using POAS instead of blood test, it is possible that the levels won't be picked up by all tests. I know CB and the early testing kits seem to get more reliable results than ordinary tests, so maybe it's to stop you getting a false negative? If you do test on Weds just make sure you have a couple more to test Thurs and Friday too in case the levels don't show up! My test is a blood test so they'll be able to work out even the smallest amount of HCG ... why don't they all do blood tests I wonder?


----------



## HopeFaith

Sorry, just realised my last message re: injections was meant for *Fingers&Toes* not *Debbie!*

Thanks for your reply *Fingers&Toes*. Mine is a POAS pregnancy test so maybe that's why I've been told the 28th as well. Wish my clinic offered blood tests. Think I'll still test Wed anyway 

Xxx


----------



## AppleTwig

Fingers and toes - I agree about the Clexane injections, of all it's the hardest to get through the skin! The worst overall is injectable progesterone which seems to form tender lumpy bits under the skin, or maybe my tummy is just fighting back after all this stabbing!

I feel for you ladies testing on weds, so close yet still so far. I'm definitely entering the looney period where it's too early to test but not too early to worry. I'm 6dp3dt now and would be tempted to test early from weds but I'm back at work so there's no way I'm risking a negative before a working day. Especially as would look really flaky if I called in sick after only just going back! Will prob book a half day on OTD day Friday and then have weekend to recover or celebrate!

Good luck to anyone testing over the weekend!!!


----------



## mamafaith

*fingerandtoescrossed* yes its POAS test wish they done blood tests aswell still not decided about testing early.

anyone else having excess wind making my stomach feeling all bloated think ot side effect off the pesseries.


----------



## Arwen35

Hi please can you  add me x


----------



## Bishy

Yep! Wind and diarrhoea from the cyclogest. Sorry if TMI!


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*Bishy & mamafaith * me too -  not very nice!!! xx


----------



## mamafaith

Oh its not nice ladies is it and its worrying me as the feeling quite like af now and i so so hope its not i just hope i make it to otd


----------



## debbie123456

Hi TrionaT,  hope you enjoyed you non alcoholic wine. I fancy a glass of wine more now than ever! I think maybe because I don't feel like it's worked so feel like it's all a bit pointless being good but i'll hold out until I test. Hope you enjoyed your engagement party too.

Hi fingers and toes crossed, i'm good thanks, how're you?  Hope your still staying positive. It must be hard having to still inject when you're feeling like it hasn't worked. I'm bad enough with the pessaries. Hang in there. Not long now. 
                                                                                            
Hi I want to be a mum, i'm getting shooting pains too but I don't know if it's the pessaries. I'm really trying not to think about every titch but it's impossible! 

Oh suzyr, congratulations!!! I'm so pleased for you!!!

Hi AlexTTC, I think I might test Tuesday morning. I've convinced my DH it'll be fine.

Hi Ellianna & i want to be a mummy, i'm going to test Tuesday i think as my DH and I have the morning off and i thought it'd be a good time to do it instead of having to run off to work. I hope it's not too early.

Lizzie79 - good luck tomorrow!!!!!

AFM - I'm still in a rubbish moody! I don't know what's wrong with me. I feel so short tempered.  It'll be interesting to find out if i do get a positive or that I've just turned into a stroppy mare these days!


----------



## mamafaith

DH is pushing his luck tonight im having a moody  negative day and would love a glass of wine right now but in its place i have a bag of raspberry ruffle's and he keeps pinching them!  He has been warned  

Hope everyone doing ok and enjoying ur sat night x


----------



## debbie123456

Lol! Mamafaith,  that's grounds for divorce!!!!


----------



## TrionaT

*June12*, sorry about your BFN , hope you feel better after the gym session, 

*SuzyR*, congrats  

Hi *Debbie*, I didn't enjoy the non alcoholic wine last night, was horrible  I enjoyed lots of cups of tea instead... i fell asleep on the couch at 10pm, feel like such a granny but was a nice relaxing night! Went into engagement party for a few hours , pub was packed, great to get out i enjoyed it! Don't worry about how your feeling, it'll be the hormones, its a wonder we are sane at all with the amount of medication in a month! Are you testing and then going into work on Tues?

*Fingers and Toes*, thanks for your msg, I think you are right, I was confused about OTD when I saw everyone had EC on nearly same day as me and were testing a week before me , my clinic either made mistake or being v cautious about not getting a false reading. I will be testing on Tues eve or Wed as I can't wait till 2ndMarch. 

Had to go to GP yesterday to get more Fraxiparine, she rewrote script but Pharmacist said they didn't have it and couldn't get it in until Tuesday which would have meant missing 4 days injections. They also didn't think any other Pharmacy would have it as usually clexane or other brands used here and I got the original meds in Czech Republic. I spent 1 full hour in Pharmacy last night waiting while they phoned an out of hours doctor to try and work out how much I should take of the Clexane instead. They recommended 25mg. Is that normal?   I have 80mg siringes and have to throw away 55mg each day to get correct dose... seemed complicated but hopefully only few more days of these inj to go . I am also covered in bruises. Roll on OTD !!!

*Mamafaith*, enjoy those Raspberry ruffles, sound nice ! I also had slight cramping last night, made me v nervous as i normally get that few days before AF .* Bishy,* i heard that also about cramps, seems some women have it before BFP so hopefully its nothing to worry about   What about the

*Elianna* , i also was a full hour in the pharmacy yest , nearly going  waiting for them to figure out my meds, i resisted buying a pg test as [email protected] only use it, though i did read the back of all of them  Well done for resisting, it is tempting.

*Lizzie* good luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on,   

Enjoy rest of weekend   xxx


----------



## AppleTwig

Triona- I'm on clexane and it's 20mg so that sounds right.


----------



## mamafaith

Finally in bed sooo tired DH has survived the night as left my ruffles alone i have hidden the remaining few 

*Trionat* i am crossing my fingers that the cramps are due to side effects from the cyclogest as they do give me bit dodgy tummy and wind  just wish i could open my eyes in morning and its otd save goin


----------



## debbie123456

Morning all, well I have no symptoms what so ever now. No cramping, no sore boobs. I even feel like I've lost weight. That's most probably down to the lack of alcohol.  Thought by now I'd feel something.  Hey ho, not long to wait now.


----------



## AlexTTC!

Debbie - For me, no symptoms is a good thing. I had none with DS and I had lots of cramping etc when I got my bfn..... I have ZERO symptoms I haven't had ANY this whole time. Only on 5dp I had mild cramps ... but honestly that doesn't really count as a symptom  It's hard not knowing. Almost impossible. I'm testing Tuesday I think.... if not Wednesday for sure.


----------



## Lizzie79

BFN for us were devastated. Gonna take a few months to pick ourselves up and then will try again.

Good luck to everyone testing soon xxx


----------



## Mjrocks

Hi ladies, just wondering if anyone knows when I can have baths again and when's ok to go swimming again? I'm 10dp2dt. I have such achy legs and back and times and would love a warm bath! X


----------



## mamafaith

*Lizzie79* so sorry for your bfn this whole thing so cruel sending you  take care of yourself huni xx

Goodmorning everyone hope all have good day


----------



## HopeFaith

I'm so sorry *Lizzie79*, there's nothing I can say to make it better but am thinking of you and sending you strength to carry on & look to the next cycle with positivity. 

Xxx


----------



## Tracy0312

Lizzy79 I have been waiting for your result we tested the same time and u was the first person I spoke to on here. I,m so sorry for your result, sending you hugs xx


----------



## Bishy

I'm so sorry Lizzie79, sending big hugs. 
It is the worst feeling And nothing we say makes it easier but my thoughts are with you. Xxx


----------



## ellianna

*Lizzy79* I am so so sorry, it's disappointing and very painful. Take care of yourself .

All the best to us all testing this week

Ellianna


----------



## debbie123456

Oh Lizzie79, i'm so so sorry. I hope you're ok. Sending you lots of cuddles. X


----------



## TrionaT

Lizzie, sorry to hear your news. you've been through so much!Hope your doing okay. I hope you get a BFP next time round


----------



## AlexTTC!

Lizzie, I'm just so sorry  big hugs   

Ladies, I'm 7dp3dt and thank god it's the end of the day! I just had a mini breakdown and cried my eyes out - I'm just so worried it's not happened. I've got no symptoms - apart from being a total nightmare to be around.... oh, apart from my wider hips, bigger boobs and belly which my lovely MIL didn't fail to point out to me.


----------



## AppleTwig

Alex TTC that sounds helpful?! I am also 7dp3dt, only 4.5 days till OTD!! I've also been researching exercise options if it's a negative to give me something positive to focus on. Through all this journey I've ended up about 5kg heavier than usual which is annoying when trying to fit into my clothes!

Here's to the next few days, may they pass without any nasty AF surprises and minimal tears! Stay hopeful x


----------



## TrionaT

Hi girls,

AlexTTC , does your MIL know what your going through? Grrr   !! Some people can be so insensitive. Alex it is no wonder you cried your eyes out when you have to put up with that. I am avoiding my family and DH's family for as long as I can... Sounds awful but I don't care, need to look after myself. I can't take the questions at the moment and rather not talk about it with anyone apart from my Fertility buddies 

I am on 7dp5dt..  I admit i am cracking up also and half dreading Tuesday but can't wait to do the test and get it over with   That little stick better have 2 lines on it after everything we've gone through !!      
praying for everyone testing next week/this month


----------



## Lizzie79

Thanks for all your lovely messages, I really do wish everyone of you all the luck in the whole world.

Maybe one day we will catch a break and get the baby we so long for.


----------



## mamafaith

Hi ladies.
No cramping today for me infact nothing so im happy with that no worrying that af gonna show up.
Looking forward to the next cple days got plans to keep me occupied. Still having the debate about testing wed im 6dp6dt fri my otd. Ill probably give in.

Right now im starving but dont know what i feel like if its not one thing its another on this 2ww if im not rocking in a corner by the end of it ill have done good  

Hope everyone doing ok x


----------



## Daisy1979

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining. I'm currently 6dp5dt. I am just wondering if anyone is having similar symptoms to me. Since early hours this morning I have had terrible bloating and discomfort in my tummy. I have had bloatingsince treatment, but it was particularly worse last night.  I have spent most of the day resting as it is uncomfortable just walking about. My tummy feels very tight, as though I've been doing sit-ups. What are your thoughts ladies? I'm thinking of calling my clinic tomorrow if it doesn't ease. Thank you ladies. Xx


----------



## mamafaith

Hi *Daisy1979* ive beem like that for past 3 days huni although today its gone. Exactly how you described it then some cramping i had hot water bottle on it last night only thing that helped. It side effect from the cyclogest pesseries in my case anyway. Other than that hope you doing ok x


----------



## Daisy1979

Thanks for your reply mammafaith.  Today has been horrible. I was beginning to think maybe OHSS but I think I be past the risk period now? That's reassuring hearing that you have also had these symptoms. Glad your feeling better now. I hope this will go by tomorrow. I can't do anything feeling like this, the days go too slow sitting in doing nothing! I'm doing ok otherwise thank you. Resisting the urge to  test early ha xxx


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*Lizzie79* I'm so sorry for you, sending you lots of love 

*Daisy1979* I had the same too - it's the cyclogest!! Mine has also gone now too so get a hot water bottle on it and try not to worry! 

*AlexTTC *that's unbelievable and so insensitive!!  MILs eh? Hope you're feeling a bit better tonight, and if you're not have a good old shout at her while you can still blame it on the hormones!!


----------



## mamafaith

*Daisy1979* the days really do go slow best to plan little treats but on crappy days nice pjs movie some choc and a hot water bottle. Im also resisting testing early haha ill get to at least wed xx


----------



## Daisy1979

Thanks mamma faith and fingersandtoes. Let's hope I feel better tomorrow, seriously can't do another day in the house! X


----------



## Bishy

This whole process is littered with insensitive comments from well meaning family members, I find.
My father in law saw me with my bloated stomach and my protein shake weight gain and said "you are going to have to go on a diet once this thing is all over."
I don't mean to sound ungrateful for people trying to be supportive, but I hate hearing "it will happen for you, you just need to relax".
Plus all the advice from people that have no problems getting pregnant, I feel like screaming "I have fertility problems, we are not doing anything wrong!"
We need skin like a rhino sometimes!
Rant over.


----------



## mimiuk

Bishy you are right I feel the same, if it's not the family or your friends it's your work colleagues, 2 of my colleagues are pregnant and I was last to be told as one of them told me: " I didn't want to hurt your feeling by telling you coz you don't have kids"  I felt like  , so I never told any of them I'm having IVF, I have enough of stupid people treating us differently because of our infertility problems


----------



## Bishy

I know, it really sucks. X

I have my fingers crossed that this is your time Mimiuk.


----------



## mimiuk

thanks Bishy I really appreciated best luck to you as well and all the ladies who are waiting for +++++


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

ladies it's so hard and unfair all round. I'm sick of people telling me I just need to relax, or I should book a holiday (!) When I explain we've done all that for more than 5 years some of them even say maybe you should give up ... I know people who did that and then fell pregnant ...    

Without the support of people on here I would go bonkers ... talking of which I've started bleeding today - 3 days before OTD so even less optimistic it's worked for us this time but refusing to test til the hospital date and trying to stay positive. I know it could be implantation etc but have been here before so not hopeful ... just hope it happens for us soon (maybe I should pretend to give up?!  ) xxx


----------



## Janey waney

Can u add mine please bfp


----------



## mamafaith

*finger and toes crossed* take it easy my love hopefully it will be implantation .

it is so hard all the people with advice and even sometimes bless them dh gets right on my last nerve not from actually doing anything wrong but just sometimes normal behaviour traits irritate the life out of me haha i said jokingly before this try i would like et then just my book ipod ipad and hotel somewhere nice for a wk on my own and this forum to get me through. If this try fails i might seriously consider it


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*mamafaith *sounds like a great idea ... might try that next time! Maybe FF should organise retreats for ladies in waiting to get away from well-meaning people who just drive us around the bend! Thanks for the message xx


----------



## AnnaBre

Hi Im actually in the March 2 ww forum, but always reading your stuff and hoping, crying and rejoicing with you. 

Mamafaith + Finger and toes: I think you two are on to something


----------



## Bishy

Oh, yes, the old, "when you give up, that's when it will happen."
Very annoying.
Fingers and toes crossed, don't give up just yet, it could be nothing to worry about.

Xx

Oh no, I caved this morning and took an early test 9dp5dt and it was Bfp. Now I am paranoid it is the pregnyl still in my system! I shouldn't have caved!!!


----------



## ellianna

Hi ladies

How are you all holding up? This is the week..

*Fingers and toes* I am praying it's implantation bleeding for you hon. Hang in there, just two more days.

Warning it may be TMI
I had a bit bad scare yesterday. Around 2pm i visited the toilet and on my pad i saw what looked like a brown spot, when i wiped i saw a stringy light red discharge and i was devastated. I went to my room and prayed... asking God, please let this be implantation discharge and not the start of AF. I inserted my progesterone pessary and the applicator came out with no blood and that was a slight relief. The rest of the afternoon was really hard, i googled implantation bleeding and what it was like.. i prayed and hoped. i checked again at 7pm and at 10pm there was no bleeding.

I woke up at 2am to go to the toilet and when i wiped there was a small stringy discharge, but no blood when i wipe. I prayed again. I knew if it was AF I would know by morning. This morning when i inserted my pessary, there was no blood on my panty liner or on the applicator. And up to now still no AF, so i am hopeful but still very worried she could come.

Yesterday was really hard for me and i thought for sure it was over... today i am more hopeful, but i know i am not out of the woods yet. I am praying continuously that this cycle will result in a BFP   .

I have been having these symptoms; around 8pm for the past 3 or days i have been having a pulling, tingling sensation in my ovary, i have been having backaches, early this morning around 2am i woke up with a really sharp, burning pain in my back that lasted for about 10mins, and i was probably imagining this, but i felt a slight pulling on my belly button around the time i was having the backaches. Now, it's all quiet and peaceful in there.

Good luck to us all testing this week and   .

Ellianna


----------



## Bishy

Hi Ellianna, I have heard that sometimes the pessaries can irritate the cervix and cause a bit of blood too. Hopefully nothing to worry about.
Xxx


----------



## debbie123456

Omg Bishy!!! Don't be paranoid that's great!!!!! It shouldn't be your pregnal now!!!! Congratulations!!!!! 

Hi Ellianna, oh what a nightmare day for you!!! Bushy's right, the pessaries can irritate you cervix. Try taking them rectally.  Try not to worry too much, I know it's hard. Thinking of you. X


----------



## AlexTTC!

BISHY! CONGRATULATIONS! THAT IS A REAL BFP!!!!! 9dp5dt or 11dp3dt are the official test dates at my clinic!!!!!!!! Makes sense as 14 days = 9 + 5 !!!


----------



## Bishy

I just can't believe it, I never thought it would happen for us!
I have never seen a positive test before, I keep looking at the test and crying!!!


----------



## AlexTTC!

WOOP! Bishy, believe it darling!!!!


----------



## mamafaith

Morning ladies its 7dp6dt for me today im itching to test but really going to try to wait till otd.

*finger and toes crossed* i thought exactly the same about a retreat may be something to look into  hope your feeling ok today xx

*bishy* Yeahy you probably going to test everyday now?  xx But a BFP  congratulations xxxx

*ellianna* i know its easier said than done hun but just try to relax the pesseries cause so many horrible side effects as bishy said could be them or indeed implantation 

The further we get into this 2ww the more i feel we question everything, its part n parcel of this whole experience its a daily battle just to keep our own thoughts under control.


----------



## Bishy

Yes, daily tests now! I don't know whether I will truly believe it until I see them on a scan!


----------



## kimbokoo

congratulations Bishy!!!

enjoy it now, though its hard to until you see a scan i think!! im feeling exactly the same.
my official test date is tomorrow and i tested last thursday with a clear blue and it was positive, then tested the next day with a first response and got a faint line!
las night had the most horrible cramps for a couple of hours so as panicking like mad, so tested again this morning and the line was so much darker than a few days ago, so has made me feel a bit better, but i still dont think i will believe it until i see it on a scan!!
still hoping it will be positive for tomorrows official test date!


----------



## mamafaith

Oooh im so excited for both you ladies and i know ill be exactly the same testing everyday if i get a bfp x


----------



## Bishy

Thanks Kimbokoo.

Yours is definite, good luck, I hope all goes well through the pregnancy. Xxx


----------



## ellianna

Hi ladies

*Bishy* Congrats!!!! At 9dp5dt I think that's definitely ..   . Enjoy it.

Thank you all for your words of support . Still no AF so that's great. Just two more sleeps.

*AFM* Just came back from the pharmacy, bought a Clearblue pg test BUT I am planning on testing Wednesday morning. I hope I can hold on till then. Quick question... when would be the best time to test? Is morning better than evening? Otherwise may have to test Tuesday night.

Ellianna


----------



## AlexTTC!

Ellianna - honey, that sounds very much like implantation bleeding - AF would have shown her face by now... FX!!! With the testing, WOW, I just googled and it seems that holding wee for at least 4hrs without overdoing drinks (so as not to dilute urine) is just as good as FMU. So, we have decided to test tomorrow afternoon - I'll try to hold my wee for 5hrs


----------



## debbie123456

Ellanna, you test with your first wee in the morning. I'm going to test tomorrow morning. I know it's a day early but me and DH are off work together in the morning so thought it'd be a good time to test so either way we are together. I'll most probably test the day after too just to make sure. I'm so scared!


----------



## Bishy

I tested first thing in the morning because drinking dilutes the hcg levels. The morning wee is strongest since you don't drink as much through the night.

Good luck!


----------



## d75

Hello Ladies, I just wanted to say a big thank you, ive been reading your thread since last night and well,  in fact up until late, reading your stories... its been really helpful and reasurring. so thank you so much. ive joined the March 2WW, but also wanted to join you guys, please. anyway....my story is my ODT is 3rd MARCH, seems forever away.. i had 4  five day blasts and they put one back, last Tuesday (only one back with the NHS) but they have frozen 3. the one they decided on was, a grade 1.2 which i was told was very good, but it still makes you feel so nervous!!.. MY AF (just realised what that stood for, its very funny) is holding off, was this weekend, but shes away at the mo...ive been reading this is very good news, but could the previous injections/medication and the now horrid pessaries (two a day) make a difference? and stop AFive also been having clear very sticky discharge, waking up in the night with in! sorry.

ive had sharp pains last friday and saturday, lasting only seconds, lowered down, right side, a real stabbing feeling, and my goodness, were very strong and never experience these before in my life.. again could these be the pessaries?? im now thinking to test on Thursday itll be 9dpt?? but im nervous about these chemical preg results i read about?? any help would be fabulous, thank you again and all the very best luck to you all, i have my fingers crossed for you all..in fact every time i say that, me and my hubby have to do it!!! its our little OCD now


----------



## ellianna

*Alexttc* Hi, i really hope it was implatation bleeding because when my AF comes, she makes her presence known. And up to now still no bleed. Ohhhh you testing tomorrow afternoon. GOOD LUCK!!! Sending you positive vibes.

*Debbie* Great idea to test with dh there. That way, you both know at the same time.. I know it's scary, i am nervous too.... it's like the past four months of my life all come to those results. GOOD LUCK!!! Sending positive vibes your way.

I am thinking i'll test Wednesday morning now. I was too scared to test and had decided to wait for OTD. But now i need to know because if it's positive the clinic wants me to come in the next day for an intralipid drip (i had one after EC, another 7 days later, and if +ve, i have to have the third one at confirmation of +ve pg test). And since i am staying far from the clinic, i'll need to make my way there on Wednesday, and i doubt the clinic will call me early enough to make my way there before Thursday morning.

Looks like a few of you ladies are testing tomorrow... to all who are testing tomorrow, i really and trully wish you all ..

Ellianna


----------



## AppleTwig

This thread is really keeping me going! I'm going mad otherwise! I like the idea of testing in the afternoon, I was worried about how I'd go into work after a test but if I tested the evening before that could work... Thursday test here I come!


----------



## TrionaT

Congrats Bishy and kimbokooo!!!!sounds like BFP to me    

Alextt...great that the blood is gone its fot AF yet so theres
Still hope!!I cant help feeling my AF is on the way as had alot
Of cramping last night..longest 2ww ever.im already planning
My next trip back to Czech rep in my head..im so negative but
I think im afraid to have hope after so many disappointments

I am really hoping there are some more BFPs on
Here in the nxt few days!!!great to see some more good news tday!

D75 WElcome...my clinic gave me 3march also for otd 

So booked in for bloods then.dont think ill really believe its a + or -
Till then and i can safely go on the **** if its negative by then
I think discharge might b from pessaries

Elianna hope this week goes more
Smoothly for u.its such a rollercoaster..id a bit of a bad day too
Stupidly did a test but think was too early.hope so
Anyway but just made me feel rubbish.

Happy Monday to you allxxxx


----------



## mimiuk

Hi ladies just wanted to say congratulation to all who are BFP,
As for me it's the end, my AF arrived today, my OTD is tomorrow and I still have to go for the blood test to make sure no ectopic pregnancy, it's depressing to know we can't relax as we have to work harder now to save the money for the next round and no holidays this year, as having infertility problems is not enough stress you have to stress more over the money, sorry for the runt, just feel it's so unfair to fight for everything and that you have to pay for health related problem as if we choose to be infertile   
Good luck to all, wish you all BFP never stop fighting no matter what


----------



## Bishy

Mimiuk, I am so sorry. I was hoping so much that this would be your time.

It really does seem so unfair. 

When you read about people having breast enlargement on the NHS because of the psychological effects of being unhappy with your body but they don't cover many fertility treatments. Clearly infertility does not negetively effect psychological well being! 
I couldn't get treatment because my husband has a daughter from a previous relationship. So they decided that I didn't deserve to be a mummy. 
It really is a stressful process and the financial side is the last thing you need to worry about.
I am really hoping that you will have success in the future. Xxxx


----------



## mimiuk

Bishy thank you so much for the support, I'm happy for you as you deserve to be a mummy, no one can suffer as we do and not deserve to be a mother, each one of us has his own time maybe next time I will be one of the ladies with BFP.


----------



## ellianna

*Mimiuk* I am so very sorry . I have no words, just please know how truly sorry I am for the pain and disappointment you are going through. Take care of yourself.

Ellianna


----------



## Bishy

I hope so Mimiuk, next time lucky. Xxx


----------



## mimiuk

Thanks a lot Ellianna, I'm grateful for the support I got from this forum as it's big help to talk to someone who understand, wish you best luck for your journey


----------



## mamafaith

*mimiuk* im so sorry my lovely sending you  xx


----------



## AppleTwig

Mimiuk - big   so sorry.

TrionaT - I'm with you, today has been a very negative day. I've just made myself feel slightly better by writing a list of all the things I'm going to do if negative test! It has also included googling for new clinics and looking into natural/modified IVF as this cycle really took it out of me. I can recommend as a 'taking back control of my life' exercise!  

I'm convinced AF will come tonight/tomorrow morning, this is when it was all over last time. I just have to get my head around it and move forward.


----------



## elizathm01

Hi Ladies, 
I am new to this site and have been reading all your messages, good and not so good. I don't really understand how it works so please bear with me. I am currently in my 2ww after FET on 11.02.14. I am due to do a HPT on Friday and of course very nervous!! 

I wish everyone luck and sending baby dust  

Eliza


----------



## Bishy

Hi Eliza

Welcome and good luck! 

X


----------



## HopeFaith

*Mimiuk* I am truly sorry, it's heartbreaking & so unfair. My thoughts & prayers are with you 

Congrats to *Bishy* & *Kimbokoo*, so pleased for you, you must be over the moon  

AFM I drove behind a car with the registration number ending in BFN all the way home from work today  It summed up my feeling of negativity. I'm sure AF is just round the corner.

Think I'm going to do a cheap test tomorrow & then a proper one on Wed, cheap one Thurs & proper one Fri which is OTD. Feeling nervous 

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow 

Xxx


----------



## Tra1975

Hi girls  

Hope faith...... Don't do it,, I done one on Saturday I no it was still early but i was getting excited so needed todo 1 and it was a BFN, so I was gutted, I did do it mid afternoon so I no it wouldn't have getting a proper reading but just to get that BFN Is sooooo horrible, I havnt had any sign of AF so as long as she doesn't turn up before Friday I'm trying to stay positive  

Bishy.... Congrats  

Kimbokoo.... Congratulations too  

Eliza.....welcome  

Tracey xx


----------



## HopeFaith

I'll try & wait Tracy but not sure I am strong enough!!! 

Just to let everyone know One Born Every Minute is back on tonight! 9pm channel 4. Just think that could be us in 9 months from now!  

Xxx


----------



## elizathm01

Good luck to HopeFaith fingers crossed you get a BFP!  

I will also try and hold till Friday Tracy we need to all be strong and countdown!  

xxx


----------



## Tra1975

We sure do Eliza  
Cant believe how hard this 2ww is,, its a killer xx hope you ok

Tracey x


----------



## TrionaT

*Mimiuk,* so sorry you got your BFN , so heartbreaking, especially after all your tries, i'm so disappointed for you !!! I hope you have some frosties left to try again soon, have they any clue in the clinic as to what went wrong I wonder? Hope you can get some answers / try again soon.

I agree with you totally, its so hard on every aspect of relationship this IVF including financial. There is no NHS where I live but what bugs me is the health insurance want nothing to do with fertility problems either, I pay over 1300 a year for ins. If I wanted to get fertility cover included it would cost me 4k a year but they would only pay out 2k towards 1 IVF treatment , that doesn't make any sense to me , i'd still lose out . I think the government/ insurance firms here should give some help for couples its very unfair , even cheaper loans towards it would be great. I had to resort to going abroad for treatment as cost of ivf is ridiculous here. I couldn't even get insurance for going abroad here for fertility treatment incase anything happenend , so backwards. I think its so much worse for the Americans though, i couldn't afford kids at all if i lived there would have cost me over 40k for 1 treatment,crazy!

Welcome *ElizathM*! Good luck on Friday 

*Appletwig*, that sounds like a good idea, having a POA if its a negative. I know mine will involve a big bottle of wine, its the only benefit , ugh! new clinic sounds like a good idea also if you not having any luck at that one, good luck on Thursday  

*Debbie *best of luck tomorrow ! Morning is def best time to do it but do it again Wed morning if its a neg just incase 

*Hopefaith*, I agree with Tra but I didn't follow my own advise and BFNs so far , so disappointing but too early to be sure. Only advice I'd say is check the HcG level of the test is 20mg or less , anything higher won't work before your period due date and the more expensive ones don't seem to do what they say on the pack , works 4 days before period, (yeah right- maybe with twins ?)...it all depends on the level of HcG they are looking for...


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

Hi *mimiuk *I'm so very sorry. I am now in the same situation, started bleeding heavily today and still have to wait for Wednesday for the blood tests to make sure I'm not having another ectopic but I know this time it's all over for us. I'm so very sorry for you (and us) and if you need to talk I'm going though the same thing as you 

*Bishy *and *Kimbokoo* congratulations!!   it's so nice to see people's dreams coming true and it give the rest of us hope that maybe next time it will be our turn!

*Hopefaith *don't do it!!! You'll be so upset if it's a negative and the further away from OTD the less likely it is to be accurate. Try to stay strong and not test, you could be giving yourself heartache for nothing 

*TrionaT* and* Appletwig* - stay strong and don't give up, it's such a rollercoaster and until you know, you just dont know! Thinking of you and sending you sticky vibes!  

*Debbie *- good luck fingers crossed it's a strong embie shooting out loads of HCG so you get a BFP in the morning 

To all the ladies in waiting - I have no advice other than try to keep busy and not drive yourself round the bend!  It's the hardest part because there's nothing you can do, but just keep looking at the BFPs on here and stay positive 

My poor DH left early for work this morning and came home before me, he found the sheets in the washing machine which were washed but still had feint blood stains all over them. Sadly he guessed what had happened before I could call to tell him. To make it worse I was working a late shift so he was already in bed by the time I came home. I feel like I left him to deal with this alone and can't help feeling I should have called in sick to work and made sure I was there for him to tell him in person. It's made a horrid day feel so much worse.


----------



## Bishy

I am so sorry fingers and toes crossed, you have been through so much.

Don't beat yourself up about your other half, I'm sure he is most worried about you. We beat ourselves up too much on this journey and it really is not our fault that we are in this situation. You are going through enough, cut yourself some slack.

I know it is easier said than done. Xxx


----------



## AlexTTC!

Hello my dears. Well, we tested this morning FMU and it's a horrid BFN for us.     Good luck to you all and I'll be starting a fresh cycle asap so might see some of you in the March/April cyclers.


----------



## mamafaith

*finger and toes crossed & Alexttc* so so sorry for you both ladies there really is nothing to say to make it any better, Stay strong and hopefully next time will be yours   sending you both huge  xx


----------



## AppleTwig

Fingers and Toes - my heart really goes out to you. I'm sure your partner understands, it's so hard on both isn't it. i'm trying to let mine down gently by telling him I'm sure it's over but he won't believe me till the fat lady sings.
Alex TTC so sorry  . Good luck with your fresh cycle. From your signature it sounds like you have a great chance of being succesful.

AFM no bleeding as yet but period cramps worse this morning so i think it's just the high dose of progesterone i'm on keeping it at bay (injectable + cyclogest). if that helps me get through the working week that's just as well. I feel like it's my body that's the problem i.e. despite DH having significant sperm issues we managed to fertilise all 5 eggs and get 3 good quality embryos from it. That's now 3 good quality embryos from last cycle and this one that haven't stuck... what should i do next? I've never had hysteroscopy or laparoscopy and wonder if i should get more immune testing or something. Any ideas gratefully received. Once I know for sure I'll post this question on a relevant thread.


----------



## ellianna

*Fingers and toes and Alexttc* I am so very sorry . I know it hurts and its painful ... Take care of yourselves.

*Debbie* Thinking of you and hoping for a BFP for you .

*AFM* AF arrived this morning and i had to test. I didnt want to hold onto something that wasn't there. There clearblue result ''NOT PREGNANT''... I couldn't stop crying.. It was hard telling dh since he isn't with me.. He wants to try again... I've already booked an appointment with the clinic for a consult for 25 March to hear what they recommend, and how soon we can start again. Will see if i can start again in May... i figure if i give my body a rest March and April and cycle May.... if they'll let me.

Will still go for the blood test because it's mandatory at my clinic... they want to be sure...

Everytime someone says i am so sorry, i start crying all over again... i had told my two sisters and my nieces so.. two more cries to go..

I want to wish all you ladies still waiting to test... the ABSOLUTE BEST WISHES... You are all so brave and each and every one of you deserves to a mother...       .... Noone should have to go through all this pain..

Ellianna


----------



## mamafaith

*ellianna* so sorry my love  take care of yourself and we all be  its your turn next time xx


----------



## Bishy

Ellianna you are right, nobody deserves this pain. I am thinking of you and hoping that your time is coming.
Have your immunity tested if it gives you peace of mind but there is probably nothing wrong with you. I considered having scratching done if this cycle didn't work, it is supposed to help implantation. 
Alex, really sorry to hear your news, fingers crossed for your next round.

Xx


----------



## I want to be a mummy

It's a bfn for me to.  I started bleeding last night so tested this morning. So sorry to all the ladies with bfn's,  it's heartbreaking.


----------



## Tra1975

Morning girls  

Sorry to hear all the BFNs there's no words that can make you's all feel better, but I can only imagine how you's are feeling    to all xx

Appletwig.... Hope you feeling better today xx

Tracey xx


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*Eliana, Iwanttobramummy, AlexTTC* I'm so sorry, believe me I'd be so happy if I was in a club of one right now, this is just so bloody hard. Hope to see some of you on here again soon when we decide to climb the IVF mountain again 

Thanks everyone for your kindness ... in a way I was more prepared for it this time, so am trying to concentrate on where we go from here. Even when you're expecting the worst news, it's not easy to take, but it is a LOT easier thanks to everyone on here  Really hoping for some more good news from the ladies still waiting to test


----------



## Petal1

Hello ladies,
I've not posted much on here as I am trying to stay away from comparing symptoms etc but I've been following all your posts closely.

Really sorry to hear about all the bfn's  lately.  Especially from all the girlies from the feb/march cycle buddies . I'm totally gutted for you all!! It's so unfair!!!

To all the girls who managed to get bfp's...congratulations! I hope you have a safe and healthy 9mths.

AFM-I'm planning on testing tomorrow (if my AF doesn't arrive before then). I caved and tested last night though with a 1st response test and it was neg so I'm not holding out much hope for tomorrow either.

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Bishy

Hi Petal1

Try again with your morning wee. Mine started off really feint and that was the strongest morning wee. Don't give up just yet, some people don't have a bfp until their OTD date.


Xx


----------



## mimiuk

* Alexttc, Finger and toes crossed*, *ellianna* and *I want to be a mummy* I'm so sorry for the BFN, I do feel what you feel as I'm in same boat, I went this morning for blood test ( for ectopic pregnancy) and there were no phlebotomist in clinic so they sent me to MATERNITY, I felt like crying ( sitting there with all those pregnant women)   . 
I'm waiting for the nurse to call and I will try to book an app as soon as possible, my hubby want to try again as he told me with all the waiting time we lose between app and tests and everything else we might lose another year, we are going to ask immune tests.
don't forget ladies we are fighters we were able to do all what we did so we can do little bit more till we get our BFP   
Good luck to all


----------



## Tra1975

Hi petal...  

I'm pleased to hear I wasn't the only one that caved,, when is your OTD??  I'm   for us girls who has OTD this wk and the wks ahead....

Bishy..... You have given me a little more hope thanks for that  

Tracey xx


----------



## debbie123456

Oh god, it looks like our Feb/Mar thread wasn't a very lucky one. I'm sorry AlexTTC, Ellianna and fingers and toes crossed, I feel like we have gone through this whole cycle together.  Don't think I could have done it without all your help and kind words. I too have started bleeding last night. I haven't stopped crying all night and morning. This was our only go at this and feel that now this is the end of the line for us. I just wasn't meant to be a mummy. I just don't know where to go from here. I feel like life as I ever imagined it is over and I just can't see a future. I feel so low I just can't see a way out of this sadness.


----------



## Tra1975

Debbie...... Lots of    for you, when's your OTD, maybe it's not over for you just yet hunny xx


----------



## mamafaith

*Debbie* I feel for you so much my love it is the hardest most soul destroying thing in the world.I am truly so upset for you and know exactly how u feel. Myself and dh have already started looking into adoption and are attending meeting in may i say to him maybe my baby is out there waiting for me and thats the reason behind not having my own fertility. It gives me strength but it doesnt take away the pain just helps to be able to cope with it but there are still days when i cry with as much pain and depth and grief as the day i found out and i hate my body for aging and failing me early (prem menopause early twenties).
We just have to keep going like the amazing strong women we are. 
Sending you lots of love and strength xx


----------



## debbie123456

Tomorrow.


----------



## debbie123456

Thank you Mamafaith for your kind words. It hurts as much as the day I lost my mum. I just don't know how I'm ever going to feel normal again.


----------



## KATIELEIGH07

Hi. Thought id post as haven't for a while.  Iv been addicted to none stop reading posts and comparing my symptoms .
Feel like mad woman

I am so sorry for bfn I could cry when reading your posts.i cant imagine how you feel right now .

I just wanted to let you know I caved and did 2 different tests about hour ago. Im not suppose to until fri. Both tests came up faint positives.  I wanted to tell you if you can wait until test date it is better as now im questioning everything. ..why is it faint. ..maybe meds in my system ect and now feel like should of waited. Ill beleive it after friday but was driving myself mad not doing it when the tests were in the next room!  Ill keep you posted and Thank you all for putting your experiences as kept me sane! Xx


----------



## Petal1

Tra1975/Bishy - thanks for the encouragement. I'm 8dp5dt today so I'll test again tomorrow morning. There wasn't even a faint line yesterday when I tested. I also had horrendous period like cramps last night but no sign of her arriving....yet! Just need to try and stay positive.

Katieleigh-  how many days past transfer are you?


----------



## KATIELEIGH07

11 days.  Really wish id waited


----------



## Bishy

Debbie, I am so sorry, I hope you are okay. 
I know how you feel, I think we probably all beat ourselves up at low times and think it just isn't meant to be. I get angry sometimes when I read about people mistreating Their children and think it is really not fair.

If it doesn't Work out for me with treatment, for my own sanity I have Mamafaiths view and think that maybe it is because there is another little person out there that hasn't had a great start to life that needs me to be their mummy. We all have so much love to give and a happy and safe home, I think it will happen one way or another.

Katie, try again with the same kind of test in two days, when you see it getting darker, you realise it can't be the medication. It has to be the same tests though as mine are different strengths with each type. The cheap own brand morrisons tests are good, they detect low levels of hcg with a really feint line and get gradually darker.
They are only £3.99 for two too.
Xx


----------



## ellianna

*Debbie* I am so sorry . This journey is so long and starts with so much hope and then in just one day, all that we did over such a long time is crushed. i know it's painful and it hurts. I also have no idea HOW am going to get over this, but we'll take it one tear and one hour and one day at a time until we heal. Take care of yourself. Again.... i am so very sorry.

Ellianna


----------



## Petal1

Katieleigh - after 11 days I'm pretty sure all the drugs will be out of your system. It sounds as though it's a true bfp!! 
Hopefully it will be a nice and strong bfp in the next few days xxx


----------



## ellianna

*Iwanttobeamummy* I am so sorry . There are no words. It just hurts so much.. Take care of yourself

Ellianna


----------



## KATIELEIGH07

I used clear blue and a boots own one. Thanks for tip bishy. Im going to be testing every morning now lol. I shouldnt of tested mid afternoon but I was trying not to think about it but couldn't help myself! . Feel like can only tell people on here tho. This forum is so helpful x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07

Petal its faintest of the faint tho.im worried meds are causing it. This 2ww nothing can ever be right can it! Hardest time I think x


----------



## Tra1975

Katieleigh..... Your sooo right this 2 ww is a nightmare and its so nice to be able to come on here and talk to all you lovely girls who are going threw exactly the same xx
I'm sure yours is correct, wish mine was a very faint line on Saturday, but no it had to be a bfn boo hoo, oh well I've just got o stay positive till Friday and hope the witch stays away lol xx

Tracey xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07

Oh ye yours was same day as mine.  My doc said 1 or 2 days shouldn't make a difference.  So I was goingto test first thing tomo anyway.  Saturday was early so I wouldn't be worried yet.i hope you are right as im worried now x


----------



## elizathm01

Sorry to hear all you ladies who have had a bfn it is heartbreaking and you cant describe the pain, I caved and did a test this morning even tho my otd is on Friday. I got a bfn also..   this was my first attempt and I already feel like giving in. 

It will be hard to test again on Friday as I already feel I know the answer. 

I have had both ovaries removed so I am very limited to when I do my next cycle. Only being 26 and seeing alot of young mums actually kills me. 

I can completely understand mimiuk about being surrounded by pregnant women.

Best of luck Katieleigh07 I'm sure you will see a BFP  

XXXX


----------



## mamafaith

Ive decided im going to test tomorrow aswell my otd if fri but ill still be 9dp6dt anyway, plus myself and dh are going away friday for few days to family down in plymouth so i figure ive got couple days to process the result rather than get bfn fri morning then have that long drive.


----------



## KATIELEIGH07

Think alot of us doing it tomorrow morning! !!  good luck to everyone.  I have a feeling mine wont work now. Line on clear blue now near enough vanished but the boots one still showing faintly.  Im going insane keep checking . X


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*Petal* - as it's early, AND it was afternoon wee there probably wasn't enough HCG left in your system - it doesn't mean it's over, make sure you get the very first wee of the day to test tomorrow ... praying it's your time 

*MimiUk *that's just unbelievable the NHS is incredibly insensitive, I had the same problem when I had an ectopic - I had blood tests every other day for 4 weeks until it finally left, and for every one of those appointments and blood tests I had to sit with all the pregnant ladies collecting their happy scan photos. We cannot be alone, it's just not good enough to put us through that when we've already been through so much.  I hope you have good people around you to support you and help you recover, sending you much love 

*Debbie* I'm so sorry - how many did you have put back? It is possible that one may have left you but another could be clinging on, OR that your implantaion bleed is just very heavy ... please don't give up yet. There's nothing I can say that will help your heartache but please know we're all thinking of you  

*Elizabeth *it's WAY too early to be ruling out a BFP yet ... the HCG levels double every day (or so) if your OTD is Friday there's more than enough time for the hormone to kick up in your system. Hang on in there and try to stay positive

*Elliana -* how are you my love?


----------



## HopeFaith

Well ladies I've just sat here & sobbed like a baby reading through all your posts. What a sad day for so many  I am so sorry *AlexTTC*, *Debbie*, *Fingers&Toes*, *Iwanttobeamummy* & *Ellianna* for your bfns. All my 'friends' from our Feb/March thread. No words can make it better, it's cruel & devastating but please know that I'm thinking & praying for you all to keep strong, your time will come  

AFM despite all your wonderful advice not to test early I caved too! Bfn for me this morning but still no bleeding so I will continue testing each day with a little bit of hope in my heart.

Love & hugs to all xxx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07

Hope faith when should you exactly test anyway? X


----------



## mimiuk

Finger and toes crossed you are right even that you are paying you still get to run like crazy and feel like **** because the NHS don't care about our mental well being as for the them fertility problems are not an illness so they make us pay and stress us more with their stupid unfeeling.
As for me I'm free from ectopic  and have an app with my consultant in march to see what and when we can RESTART AGAIN. going to work as hard as I can to save and coming back to you ladies.
Good luck for all of you


----------



## HopeFaith

*Katieleigh* I'm due to test officially on Fri but all the others who had transfer on same day as me have their OTD on Wed (tomorrow) so I think if mines negative tomorrow then I'm most likely out  I am 8dp5dt/ 13 days since collection. Congrats on your faint positives 

Xxx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07

I think mine is correct as line vanishing  ill do it tomo too and every day now.i think u shouldnt worry yet anyway.x


----------



## kimbokoo

so sorry for all the bfn's today, it really is heartbreaking and congratulations to the bfp's

good luck to all the ladies testing in the morning - cant wait to read some good news - am keeping my fingers crossed for you all!!!


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*HopeFaith* don't forget mine was a blood test on Weds ... the clinic told me POAS date was Friday too so don't give up, there's every reason to stay positive 

*mimiuk *  I know it's awful but at least you know you're free to start again as soon as you're ready without more tests, horrible drugs or the all the other awful things that come with an ectopic. I know it's still a dreadful time for you but I'm so relieved the bad news isn't worse

good luck to all those testing in the next few days ... give us some good news ladies!


----------



## AppleTwig

So so sorry to Debbie, Elliana, Mimiuk, Iwanttobeamummy - everyone on here knows how you feel and is here to sympathise and give virtual   Taking it hour by hour is sometimes the only way and at some point it gets easier i think.

Katieleigh that sounds like a good sign to me 11 days after transfer! Good luck for tomorrow morning.

I'm still in limbo as no sign of AF but mild crampy feeling still there all day. I know it's the meds holding it off but this tiny bit of me still hopes and it's almost worst as i just re-traumatize myself each time i realise how unlikely it is. I don't dare test yet though as it still won't bring closure till nearer the time. Planning to take either thurs or fri off work and test that morning. Such a long and cruel journey to be ended so suddenly! We really do all deserve medals, we certainly deserve children.


----------



## TrionaT

Hi everyone!

I was really disappointed to see all the BFN's today. I feel like we are all going through this journey together and I really feel so sad when I read all the stories.   

*Fingers and Toes Xd* - So sorry . I hope you and DH get your quiet time together. Don't beat yourself up about him being on his own, you had to go to work , i don't know which is worse , hard on both of you !! Nothing you could have done differently in that situation. Your amazing to even go into work and to have the washing done before he got home! I hope you are okay!

*Appletwig*- I know how you feel, I think there is no harm in getting more tests done to rule out other factors that could have gone wrong, I guess you have to rule out this cycle first and then ask the experts and do your own research also. I'm already wondering myself... its a never-ending cycle of ups and downs

*Elianna * Thanks for the good wishes. I really was sad to hear your news also . You are an inspiration to be so positive throught your cycle and everything you've been through . I hope you get some positive news in the future. It is really a painful journey that only people who have been through it can understand.

*I want to be a mummy * - I am so sad for your news also , it is not easy to take , hope you are doing okay!

*MimiUK* That is so cruel making you sit there! What were they thinking  I would burst out crying , hopefully will be you some day soon with your scan photo of a baby and not looking at a BFN on a pee stick , fingers crossed for all of us 

*Petal*- I did the early testing too , its hard not to. Unfortunately it leaves me in limbo. I got a BFN , but not ruling myself out as I tested early. I did a test yesterday and got a faint 2nd line and today got no faint 2nd line so now i am just messing with my emotions . I was in such a good mood yesterday all positive, DH was laughing at me , was cooking up a storm in the kitchen, new receipe and took out a new slow cooker oven we got as a wedding present and never bothered to open till now , 2 years later , full of energy but today i feel deflated again but yet can't say its a BFn for sure either till i either get AF or test later in the week , very frustrating !!! I want to crack open the wine but yet i can't  I am getting poor DH's hopes up also and then down, we are convinced were nearly out of the game at this stage.  9dp5dt and negative test....I cried a few tears but DH made me laugh told me to hold on for a few days incase there is something in there ... mental torture!

*Debbie* I want to give you a big hug. Don't lose hope whatever you do .( Maybe get a blood test or do a test later in the week just to confirm its def a no as you had 2 transferred) There is nothing you could have done differently , its very heartbreaking and so difficult to take after everything you've gone through , we are all here to support you . I hope you can spend some quality time with your DH to grieve and decide what your next steps are or where to go from here. I don't think its the end for you though, give yourself some time first. It is an IVF mountain for alot of people as Fingers and Toes put it I hope you will get a little miracle some day i really do  

Tracey,   for you and me and everyone else waiting.

Sorry anyone i forgot,     to you all xx


----------



## ellianna

*Hopefaith* Please don't loose hope yet. My test tomorrow is a blood test so if AF hasn't arrived, that's great news.. Good luck.

*Triona* Thank you, I think what's helped me, is looking forward to the next cycle and it's helped ease the pain. Good luck with your test.

*FingersAndToes* I am hanging in there. I've stopped crying, at least for now. But it will hurt again tomorrow when the clinic calls to confirm the bfn... and when I have to break the news to my mom ..

Today was a really sad day... my heart goes out to the ladies who got negative results. I hope you heal soon and maybe one day find the strength to try again, naturally or otherwise. You are in my prayers.

*AFM* Dh has been wonderful and even though we had said this was our last time... he'd like us to try again before June, my next birthday. I have secured an app for 25 March with RE and am writing down all the questions and issues I feel we need to address. If we get the go ahead, I'd like to start in May... I think my body needs March AF and April AF before we start again. Unfortunately trying naturally isn't an option for us because I always get ectopic pg's.

Good luck to you all

Ellianna


----------



## KATIELEIGH07

Good luck to all those testing in morning. ...including myself again.  Xxxx


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*Appletwig *you're so right and sending you lots of love ... you never know, stay positive I can't hear any fat ladies singing (and that's from a pretty fat lady!) 

*TrionaT* thanks for your message and I agree with your DH, I know how hard it is but try to keep yourself in positive mode while you're still testing, it's only a few more days, though I know it feels like an eternity ... got everything crossed for you, one of us has to get the BFP from the Jan/Feb cycle, why not you? 

*Ellianna* I'm with you, we started focusing on the next cycle on ET day and I think it's helped us not to lose it this time around. It still hurts, it's still crushing but if ladies like us are strong enough to come through this, we can do it again and maybe next time it will happen for us   We're also giving it a couple of months -the clinic insist on it to let your body recover from all the drugs so maybe we can support each other again later this year and celebrate together then 

*Katieleigh07* good luck!

time for some BFPs I think ladies ... come on now!!


----------



## mamafaith

so hard for some bfp tomorrow ladies im also going to test even though my otd fri just lets hope there some good news out there tomorrow xx


----------



## Mjrocks

Hi ladies, not been on here for a while but been reading along. So so sorry to hear about the bfn's I pray you have the strength to keep going, big hugs xxx


KATIELEIGH good luck if you do test tomorrow, I've found the first response tests are good. I did a clear blue one that had a line so faint I wasn't sure if it was there but DH saw it too and it faded. The first response is still showing the lines 4 days later!

ELIZATHM I'll have everything crossed for Friday for you. It is really hard seeing other pregnant women. I find it so strange that people can be like " shall we make a baby?" "Aye go on then" ! Whilst it is so hard for us seems very weird it can be so simple and straight forward for others. I hope you're ok x

MAMAFAITH good luck for test tomorrow, make sure you still text on Friday too if it's bfn, a lot can change in a few days.

HOPEFAITH fingers crossed! Try and stay positive, easier said than done I know. 

ELLIANA good luck to you too, I really hope this works out for you. Glad you feel you have  it in you for another go and glad DH is fully supporting you.

Hello and good luck to everyone I've missed! Xx


----------



## moomoos

Our OTD is tomorrow 12dp3dt (first IVF) but my period started today  .  I'm totally in bits and not sure how I'm going to get through this, especially as my younger sister's due with baby no 2 on Saturday and I'll have to be all smiles. But the hardest thing of all is that DH seems totally disinterested  - I just don't know if he's protecting himself or genuinely doesn't care. After 7 years ttc, it feels like the loneliest place on earth.

Fingers crossed for everyone else who's testing soon. Hoping you all get the BFPs you deserve!


----------



## TrionaT

Miomoos..sorry to hear that.im sure your DH does care.
Hes prob built a barrier to protect himself frm the disappointment
We are all here for u  I hope you
Can give it another go!

Elianna great your giving it another go   

Thanks fingers and toes...i really hope so.ive an exam this week
So going to try and focus on that have so much study to do and been
So distracted with all this..i guess its out of my hands..
Cant wait to know for sure one way or another..best of luck with nxt try,hope its 

TTxx


----------



## mamafaith

*moomoos* your right it really is the loneliest place on earth and as much as our dh or dp or family try and understand or travel through this with us they really can't.
I dont think your alone in feeling this way about your dh either i know ive had times were i want a certain response and dont get it but i know its his way of dealing.
Stay strong my lovely x


----------



## mamafaith

*mjrocks* thanks, i will definatley be testing thurs and fri aswell x


----------



## ellianna

*Moomoos* I am so sorry . I am sure dh cares hon. I just think men deal with this in their own way. A negative result is so painful and heart wrenching, so there are no words I can possibly say to make you feel better. I feel your pain and I am so very sorry. Take care.

Ellianna


----------



## HopeFaith

*Moomoos* I'm so sorry 

AFM I tested this morning with a FRER & it was bfn  I know it's still two days before OTD but the FRER says 99% accurate 2 days before expected period & mines due today so what are the chances I'm the 1%?! I just know in my heart we're definitely out & feel devastated & am resenting still having to take these bloody progesterone pessaries & injections for another 2 days. 

Good luck to everyone else testing today, let's hope for some bfps 

Xxx


----------



## Petal1

Hopefaith - I was exactly the same!! 9dp5dt and not even a faint line!!!
I think I'm going to go insane with all this testing and not knowing!!
Praying that we are the exceptions to the rule and that 2nd line will come up eventually x


----------



## mamafaith

So i caved like i said i would and got   OMG OMG OMG ladies what do i do!!! Second line is fainter than the first but defo there. Dh doesnt even know ive done it do i tell him what if then it goes negative ive got to destroy him!! Omg


----------



## mamafaith

Oh im 9dp6dt!!!


----------



## KATIELEIGH07

Morning... well iv done 4 ha and all positive and clear blue digital .   ill still test daily incase as shouldnt of checked till fri. I was shaking like mad. Even dreamed about it!!! Woke up alot and had to at 530. 
Mamafaith when is your actual date anyway? )))
I think you def shouldn't worry yet if negative as when I jad my little boy I just knew I was pregnant dont no why and 6 tests said no then 1 said positive and I was. Ivf and 2ww is hardest thing ever. Xx


----------



## mamafaith

Katie  im 9dp6dt today i done test and its positive!!!   hospital had gave me fri as otd so ill test again everyday now.

congratulations on your bfp !!   xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07

Oh ye sorry  your last post

Congratulations ))))) 

Moomoos what injections do you have to take?  X


----------



## Bishy

Congratulations Katie and Mamafaith, it is great to see some BFPs!


----------



## MadameCissy

Hello ladies,

I'm so sorry for all who got a BFN. This journey is cruel. To those who got a BFP, congrats!

AFM, I tested early on Monday (OTD is Friday) and got what I thought was a squinter. Tested again yesterday and today and it's a very clear BFP. Quite cautious and don't want to jump for joy yet until I actually miss AF but for now its looking good.   It stays this way.


----------



## Bishy

Congratulations madamecissy!


----------



## TrionaT

Congrats, *Mamafaith, Kateleigh and Madamme cissy*!!!       !!!!

*AFM * I'm 10dp 5dT got a BFN this morning so I think its game over for us  Its so cruel as I had a faint line 2 days ago but theres nothing there today  My clinic told me to test via blood test 2 weeks after ET , just to be sure its not a slow implanter but I think from what i'm reading thats highly unlikely and something should be showing up by now on the tests. 
I am stopping my medications today so AF will arrive incase the progesterone is delaying it , just want to get on with planning the next cycle and can't do that without AF ... I am not holding out much hope for our frosties either but maybe putting 2 in next time will increase the odds a bit . We were very lucky to even get this far but I think my hopes were a little too high when everything was going so well for us, feeling a bit crushed now.

Hope everyone is doing okay


----------



## mamafaith

*TrionaT* im so sorry my love this is the worst emotional rollercoaster ever. Sending u lots of strength and love for your next cycle.xx

*AFM* I can't believe it second line appeared about 30secs into the test and after the 3mins was very definate line. I didnt cry at all DH did when i showed him i think i have wondered around in total shock all day as have just burst into tears now thinking im actually pregnant. Im going to test everyday now till i dont know when...until i believe it its been a long *8 years ttc*  thank you just  it all goes well now.


----------



## moomoos

Congratulations to all those BFPs today!!! Wonderful news and I hope all goes well in your pregnancies.

 to you TrionaT and anyone else who has had a bad day. As mamafaith says, it's just a rollercoaster. Hope you can hang on there and have another go. 

Thanks for the responses to my BFN yesterday. It's the first time I've ever posted on a forum, (possibly ever!) but reading them has helped me through this really tough journey so far and it was a relief to find people who really really understand when I was at rock bottom.  When I look/ think about what we've each had to go through my heart aches. Fingers crossed for sunny outcomes all round  

KatieLeigh07 - massive congrats to you!! You must be excited.  I was on 375 gonal f (which is the highest they could give me) and luveris. My amh dropped from 11.9 to 4.9 in the 2 years I've been on the NHS waiting list so it hasn't made things easy! I do get a second shot on the NHS but am undecided at the moment. Hope everything goes well for you. xxx


----------



## HopeFaith

Congrats to the three bfps! *Katie*, *Mamafaith* & *Madame* *Cissy*  

So sorry *Triona* & *Petal*, I'm in the same position & it's horrible  Praying we're all that 1% who have late bfps!

Xxx


----------



## AppleTwig

Afraid it's a BFN from me this morning too. Have HCG bloods on Saturday but am there's no doubt in my mind. Hopefully this is just one step closer. Good luck to anyone else testing today/tomorrow.


----------



## Tra1975

Morning appletwig...... 

I'm with ya.... It's sooooo hard isn't it, one minute im ok and the next in in tears... I'm supposed to be going out for lunch with friends today, really don't kno if I can do it.... Take care, you kno where I am if you want to chat xx

Tracey xx


----------



## AppleTwig

Thanks, so sorry for you too  
Trying to keep chin up, going to visit sisters today, thank god i took day off work. One step at a time! Enjoy lunch if you go x


----------



## pinkishgirl

Hi,

I know I was in touch with most of you on the feb / march cycle buddies thread. I did mention that I was going to stay away from this thread, so i didn't mend myself stir crazy with analysing all my symptoms, until after my test. Well i found out yesterday that i have a BFP so thought would pop over and see how you other lovely ladies got on who were of great support to me during our cycling.

Sounds like so many of you didn't unfortuantley get the news you were hoping for and sending big hugs your way 

*HopeFaith and Petal* do you have to test yourself or do you not get the hospital blood test as this is more accurate? I tested myself to see this in the lfesh but only after the hosptial test result.

*TionaT* so sorry to hear about this as I know you had a rough time of it with OHSS after EC. I think I may now be starting to suffer with this as my stomach looks about 3/4 months pregnant already and the bloating goes nearly up to my boobs. I've got to monitor and call hospital tomorrow if nothing improves.


----------



## Littlemissv

Hi,

I know I haven't been posting on the same threads as many of you as i was on the jan /feb buddies.... but I have read the feb / march cycle buddies thread so feel I have followed many of you on your journey. Ive just started my 2ww so thought id pop on here and read how you all got on. 

its actually bought tears to my eyes to read of the bfns. I'm so sorry...   to you all and I hope you get the result you crave on your next cycle.  

It's nice to read of the bfps as that gives me hope. Congrats to you all and take care of yourselves and your precious packages over the coming months.

I'm going to join the march 2ww thread but just couldn't read and run.

Take care all
L x


----------



## Petal1

Pinkish girl- that is fantastic news!! Congratulations!! You must be so happy. I'm delighted for you and everyone else who got a bfp. Hope you are feeling better soon

AFM - I couldn't put myself through testing again this morning but there is still no sign of AF so will probably test again 2mrw. 
I'm just so confused! I don't know if I'm completely out or if there is still a small chance I might get a positive!?!
They don't do blood tests at my hospital, they just give us a standard pregnancy test which I've to take 14 days after TRANSFER (which is Monday!). 

Hopefaith, Apple Twig and Triona - are you guys going to continue testing until your AF or are you admitting defeat? I don't know what to do or think!

Xx

P.s good luck littlemissv x


----------



## d75

Petal, just read your last post as im looking at feb and march 2ww. Im 9dp5dt and Bfp today but like you otd is monday....my friend was three weeks preg before any positive result. She was sure as no af, natural not ivf..but dont give up xx im still nervous my bfp will vanish. ?..please not. Xx


----------



## pinkishgirl

petal thats kinda harsh as the blood tests are way more accurate and show sooner. my blood test was 14 days after ec and it was def a positive, result of 144 when min needed was 50, but was still reassuring to see the hpt result in the flesh.  keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## TrionaT

Hi girls,

Thanks* mamfaith, moomoos , hopefaith*. ... Mamafaith, didn't realise you were TTC 8 years, that is wonderful news , i'm so happy for you!!!!

Hi *LittleMiss*-Good luck with your 2WW !!

*Pinkishgirl, *congrats !!!!! Sorry to hear you have OHSS too, mine calmed down a week after EC and seeing as I have no HcG in my system now its not bothering me apart from my stomach still bloated but figure I will lose that when AF shows up. 
I hope yours is not too bad . I was close to calling hospital with the pains I had and had a litre of fluid drained which helped, mind you if youre pregnant i'm not sure they will do that. Only thing you can do is try and stay as comfortable as possible and not do too much. Avoid big meals, i found that didn't help and could barely breath after. Eat lots of protein. I found I was worse after protein shakes though as they cause wind and that is SOOooo uncomfortable as you feel your organs are so squashed already with all the fluid, there is no room for wind, it was just not worth it, .. maybe there are non lactose varieties that don't cause that but i wish i knew that before drinking them for a full week. I hope it doesn't last too long for you , best of luck with the pregnancy!!!

*Petal* How many days past ET are you ? I'm 11db5dT . I have pretty much given up at this stage. I stopped all the medication today ( clexane, predisone,progesterone)so I figure I should get AF by Sunday. I did do a pregnancy test this a.m again just incase but was negative again. I have blood test next Monday which will just be to confirm hcG levels are normal . I am tempted to cancel it but need my platelet levels checked anyway and at least I can then confirm to my clinic that I am 100% not pregnant so that I can try and arrange another go. If I were you maybe I'd hang on till Sat seeing as blood test not far away....I figure i'm too far past it at this stage for a late BFP to show up

*AppleTwig and Tra*, hope ye are okay!! Tra i feel the same way, I couldn't go out right now and meet friends I'm just not ready for that yet, they don't know about any of this and I'd be saying i'd no news , would just feel weird, wish i had some good news. to make things worse i had a dream that i got a BFP with all these tests i'm doing , Ugggh some day hopefully!!!! 
xxxx


----------



## Petal1

Triona - I thought as much! I'm 10dp5dt so sounds like I'm out too.  Just hope AF arrives soon so I can book myself in for FET.

D75 - congratulations on your bfp.   It gives me hope for my next round of ivf! Good luck with your pregnancy x
Thanks also for your info. I was hoping I would get a late bfp but I think I just need to admit defeat now!

It's been great to come on here and chat to you all. Thanks so much for getting me through this difficult time. You have all been great x


----------



## HopeFaith

Congrats *Pinkishgirl*, so pleased for you, I've been waiting for your result  

*Triona* & *Petal*, I'm exactly the same. Stopped Clexane last night because I can't bear it anymore & will take my last progesterone tonight (just in case!) Will do final OTD test in the morning, although it seems ridiculous when I know the result (started spotting a bit today)

Can't think about the next cycle just yet but want my review appt to find out what went wrong/what we'll do differently next time.

I told my mum tonight, the pain on her face was heartbreaking, can't bear to see her disappointment 

Good luck to those still testing


----------



## mamafaith

*TrionaT* yes hun 8years found out when i was 27 as was ttc that was in prem menopause off the gp by time ref to hosp got appt tests more tests found out must of been in menopause for years told no chance of having baby even through ivf due to no eggs, ref to specialist then specialist nurse waiting list which was 7 yrs we had couple time outs for bit as all to much. Finally egg donor (friend not from donor list) then tests appointments etc and finally here we are bfp!! And if all goes well ill be due right around my 36th birthday.

Official otd tomorrow 2 tests done today still bfp so call hospital tomorrow. Im actually more scared and nervous now it bfp because it feels so odd still not sunk in haha.

im so sorry to ladies with bfns and to those i havent seen or forgot to mention congratulatiins on yiur bfps xxx


----------



## ellianna

*Hopefaith* When I read your post I totally felt your pain about telling your mom. When it became reality that it was a bfn for us, I knew I could handle it, of course with tears and pain, but the thought of telling my mom broke my heart. I couldn't tell her or talk to her, I knew I would break down and I didn't want her to see me sobbing, it would have broken her heart. I took the easy way out, I got one of my sisters to break the news to her and to tell her I was ok. When I was strong enough I called her and we talked and she told me not to give up, and to try again. Mothers take it hard, when they see their children going through IF especially when it was easy for them. Now that you've told her, you can start healing hon . Take Care.

*To all the ladies I shared this 2WW with*, thank you all for your support . We were there for each other and it helped make this easier. I am sorry again for us all who didn't make it this time, I am sure our day will come . I hope you find the strength to heal and maybe someday try again. I  your next try will give you your baby. 
Congrats to the ladies that got BFP's. It was a long journey, and you made it and I AM HAPPY FOR LADIES. Enjoy your pregnancies and may the next 8 months be smooth sailing.

Ellianna


----------



## KATIELEIGH07

Morning.  Sorry so early thought id share...


Please Please dont test early... my test date should be today.
I was so eager I tested tues. Wed . thurs and all tests I did ( different brands and many a day) came positive.  Then this morning I have taken the hospitals and another one clear blue and both negative.

obviously we are very upset and I would anyone else to feel like this.
Very confused as how I have been feeling would never of got me thinking it would turn negative now. 

Good luck to you all xxxxx


----------



## ellianna

*Katieleigh* Oh noooo... i am so sorry, i can't begin to imagine how you're feeling right now. Truly, truly sorry . Take care of yourself hon.

Ellianna


----------



## Bishy

Katie, That is awful, I am so sorry. Sending massive hugs  

Just heart breaking to think it has worked and then that happens.

It is my OTD date today's and it is still positive. We can't quite believe it, I kind of thought it would never happen for us and I am a little scared until see in there that it might not be a real baby.

Excited though as well as before this treatment, I had never seen a positive.

Please can you change me to BFP Sharry.

Xxx


----------



## mamafaith

Morning ladies. First i want to say THANK YOU to everyone on this 2ww who have given support, I wish you all the luck love and baby dust  in the world on your journeys xx

for me today official  so sharry can you update front page please xx

*katie* i am so so sorry for you hun nothing i can say sending you  and   your time is next xx take care xx

*bishy* congratulations hun xx   xx


----------



## Bishy

Thank you Mamafaith! Congratulations to you too!
Xx


----------



## TrionaT

*Kateleigh,* that is so cruel . its such a difficult journey !!! I hope you can take care of yourself ,do something nice to treat yourself, that is horrible . there is just nothing i can say, i'm not sure why these things happen . I had a similar rollercoaster with faint pink lines and then nothing but yours sounds alot worse as it was all looking so positive. I hope you can try again in the future xxxx


----------



## HopeFaith

I'm so sorry *Katieleigh* 

Congrats *Bishy* & *Mamafaith*, so pleased for you both.

Thank you for you message *Ellianna*, it was really touching. I'm pleased you've now spoken to your mum & I pray that your time will be next 

Thank you to everyone for helping me through this emotional roller coaster.  It's time I left the 2WW but I'll be back soon no doubt!

Best of luck to everyone xxx


----------



## MadameCissy

Hey ladies,

Congrats to all the BFP's and sending a   to those got a BFN.

OTD was yesterday and even though I had tested early and gotten a BFP, I was still nervous. Didn't test yesterday but did today and still BFP so Sharry, can you update me please?


----------

